# Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread



## friggler (29. August 2007)

Ich habe lange Zeit getüftelt und gesucht um ein passendes Fett für meine Rollen zu finden. Es sollte gute Schmiereigenschaften haben und einen möglichst leichten Lauf ermöglichen. Ausserdem dürfen die schmierbedürftigen Teile nich trocken laufen weil sich das Fett durch die Bewegung nicht an den wichtigen Stellen hält. Meist war es ein Kompromiss...War die Haftung sehr gut dann war das Fett zu fest und die Rolle lief zäher als gewollt. Hatte Ich ein Fett gefunden das weich genug war haftete es nicht ausreichend. 
Also habe Ich es mit Öl probiert...
Die Laufeigenschaften sind schön leicht. Aber es gab zwei Nachteile. Man kann nur ein paar Tropfen nehmen sonst läuft es aus der Rolle, und bei einigen Rollen fühlt sich der Lauf rauh und hakelig an weil das Fett auch eine gewisse Dämpfung bewirkte...Bei der Verwendung von nur Öl fehlt die Dämpfung und man fühlt bei einigen Rollen jeden Zahn des Getriebes.
Da die Rollen nicht abgedichtet sind scheiterte auch der Versuch ein extrem dickflüssiges Öl (bis zu SAE W120 Getriebeöl) in grösserer Menge in die Rolle zu füllen um so das Getriebe im Ölbad laufen zu lassen.
Also habe Ich Fett mit Öl verdünnt um die passende Konsistenz zu bekommen.
Die Lösung schien recht gut zu sein bis ein Freund der Berufsbedingt mehr Hintergrundwissen hat davon abgeraten hat.

Irgendwann bin Ich dann auf Fliessfett gestossen und habe im internet recherchiert.
Nach einer mehrmonatigen Testphase ist das für mich die bislang absolut beste Lösung.
Gerade bzw. auch bei Wormshaft Antrieb wie bei den Arcs und meinen Ultegras.
Da Ich nicht alles nochmal schreiben möchte kopiere Ich das aus in einem anderen Thread ( hier) geschriebene hier einfach mal rein:

_ Für meine WS-Rollen habe Ich die für mich bislang beste Lösung in Fliessfett gefunden.

 Technisch: Durch verseifung mit Lithium oder Natrium oä. wird das Öl dickflüssiger bis fest wie Fett. Fliessfett gibt es je nach Art und Grad der Verseifung in fast jeder Konsistenz. NLGI-Klassen kennzeichnen die Konsistenz von 000 (flüssig) bis 6 (hart) wobei Fliessfette meist die Klasse 000-0 haben. Der Temperatureinsatzbereich hängt wesentlich vom Metallkomplex der zur Verseifung benutzt wird und Additiven ab.
Aus diesem Grund sollte man nur Öle/Fette mischen die den gleichen Verdickerstoff und das gleiche Grundöl haben. Ganz schlecht ist die Mischung verseifter und Seifenfreier (Polyharnstoffe, Kieselsäure, Bentonit, etc) Fette/Öle.

 Das, welches Ich benutze, hat eine Konsistenz ungefähr wie Gel-Zahnpasta...Ich habe meine Rollen ca. 1/3 damit gefüllt...d.h. die Rolle läuft somit eigentlich im Ölbad - das jedoch so dickflüssig ist dass es nicht herauslaufen kann - ohne etwas abdichten zu müssen.
(Es gibt somit auch keine Phasen die sich z.B. bei grosser Wärme/Kälte/Last trennen können-bei Mischungen kann es vorkommen dass die nach Erwärmung nicht wieder fest werden) Sogar für das Sofortstopplager ist das bestens geeignet.

 Meine beiden Test-Arcs für Salzwassergebrauch und die Ultegras laufen damit leichter und besser als je zuvor. Wenn Ich die Rollen so halte dass die Kurbel auf 9 Uhr steht, dreht sich die Rolle bis die Kurbel unten ist von selbst... 
 Dabei ist es aber gerade so dick dass man beim Kurbeln nicht (wie bei zu dünnem Öl ) die Zähne des Ritzels bzw. den WS fühlt.

 Nachdem die Rolle längere Zeit viel beansprucht wurde (Spinnfischen, Gufi, leichtes Pilken vom Kleinboot auf Dorsch und Heringsangeln) habe Ich die Rolle wieder geöffnet und auf Abrieb und Abnutzungen untersucht. Es war absolut nichts festzustellen...Das Fliessfett war nahezu genauso klar wie beim Einfüllen. Die Schmiereigenschaften sind also gut, sonst wäre es durch den Aluminiumabrieb grau gefärbt. Es waren auch alle Stellen die wichtig sind gut gefettet, da durch die Menge immer genügend transportiert wird...Der WS arbeitet dabei fast wie eine Pumpe.

  Von ca. Null Grad bis zu extremer Hitze lässt es sich bestens einsetzen.
Bei -30° (Gefrierfachtest) wird meines aber zu zäh. Dann läuft es ähnlich "teigig" wie mit zu festem Fett. Dann ist auch die 1/3 Füllung nicht mehr empehlenswert.
Es soll soetwas auch speziell für Minustemperaturen geben z.B. für Kühlhauseinsatz... Ein Freund (Chemiemeister der in der Produktion arbeitet) versucht ein auch für diesen Temperaturbereich geeignetes zu finden:g.

_Boardi Det hat das mit dem Total Fliessfett der Klasse 000 in einer Arc getestet...:


AngelDet schrieb:


> Jupp, 000 steht drauf, genau Total ZS000, wie dünner Honig fließt es. Auch sehr günstig, 29,95 EUR für ein 5 kg !!! Eimer.
> Hab die Rolle hinten am Heckloch mit Flüssgmetall zugemacht und gut halb voll gefüllt.
> Selbst eine total schreddelige nietnagelneue 10200 läuft damit gut, wäre ansonsten einer der Kategorie "Totalschaden" gewesen, deswegen ebay und günstig. Werde mal weitere umbauen, das ist einfach nur ein geiles Rollgefühl.



Mein Fliessfett ist gerade noch fest (leider keine Angabe der NLGI-Klasse oder Art der Verseifung). Das kann Ich bislang in jeder Rolle ohne irgendwelche Veränderungen vorzunehmen einsetzen. 

Möglicherweise würde eine Stufe weicher auch gehen oder sogar noch besser funktionieren? Oder evtl. ist ein Fliessfett der gleichen Klasse eines anderen Herstellers besser z.B. weil es anders verseift wurde? Welches ist bei Kälte am besten? Welche Klasse für welche Rolle? Welche Rolle eignet sich und welche nicht?
Wo ist Fliessfett geeignet/nicht geeignet? Gibt es irgendwelche Einschränkungen oder gar Nachteile? Produkte Tips und Bezugsquellen usw....

Kurzum - es geht um die Suche nach dem optimalen Fliessfett und den Erfahrungsaustausch der Experimentierfreudigen. Natürlich immer auf eigenes Risiko...:m

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Ollek (29. August 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Hi Andreas

Ich nehem für meine Norwegenrollen (okumta titus, Mitchel Riptide) unser Gastrol Longtime PD0. Ist zwar irgentwie mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen (weil Presslufthammerfett) aber die Eigenschaften sind für den Einsatzbereich in Norwegen ideal.

Mache aber nur so wenig daran das es nicht verlaufen sprich auslaufen kann. das reicht auch allemal.

Gruss#h


----------



## friggler (29. August 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Das sieht auf dem Bild SEEEHR gut aus.
Ist das wie der Name vermuten lässt Klasse 0?
Hast Du irgendwelche weitere Angaben zu dem Fett?

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. August 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



Ollek schrieb:


> unser Gastrol Longtime PD0. Ist zwar irgentwie mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen (weil Presslufthammerfett) aber die Eigenschaften sind für den Einsatzbereich in Norwegen ideal.


Klasse Ollek, Presslufthammerfett hört sich auch richtig gut an!
Und Hauptsache die Spatzen (Störungen) sind wech. :g

Das Fließfett ZS000 wird im Landmaschinenhandel für Landmaschinen, also Treckerwellen usw. beschrieben. Auch nicht schlecht, weil da etliche KW durchlaufen. Es is kleckernd, wie klarer Honig etwa.

Gute Idee, Andreas! #6

Wird mal Zeit, bevor die offenen Fragen die Nachrichtenboxen entgültig überschwemmen.
Habe in den letzten Wochen auch jetzt fast jeden Tag mindestens eine besorgte Rollenfrage, das scheint noch mehr geworden zu sein. Und die Plage der fast ungefetteten Rollen verbreitet sich.

Etwas Real-Satire:
Ich möchte Spro ja gerne mal vorschlagen, die Rollen dann lieber ganz ohne Fett als "Professional-Bausatz" oder so anzubieten, das würde den Entfettungsaufwand einsparen und wäre mir sehr lieb.


----------



## Slotti (29. August 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Habt ihr schonmal Bremsenreiniger zum entfetten versucht??

Ich nutze das bei einem anderen Hobby um Kugellager von ihrem Fett zu befreien und dann mit einem dünnen Öl zu versehen.

Das könnte das ganze zerlegen sicher sparen weil man das schön großzügig aufsprühen kann und schon läuft die Pampe.

Werde das morgen einfach mal testen bei interesse poste ich hier rein ob und wie es funktioniert hat.

Grüße Slotti


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. August 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> Werde das morgen einfach mal testen bei interesse poste ich hier rein ob und wie es funktioniert hat.


Ja, schreib mal die Resultate! 
Für eine Schnellreinigung könnte das ja ganz gut sein. Ist der Reiniger kompatibel zu den PE-Teilen? #c 
So ein paar kleine sind ja drin, Hülsen und Gegendruckfinger.

Für so richtig gritze-gratze sauber geht aber nichts über einen Waschgang im Glas mit Waschbenzin.


----------



## friggler (29. August 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Ich nehme wenn petroleum. 
Bremsreiniger ist mir zu kräftig und vor allem löst der auch das Fett aus den Kugellagern aus. 
Das bekommt man dann nicht mehr da hinein wenn es keine offenen Lager sind, und die lifetime Schmierung ist dann hin.... 
Wenn es um komplett entfetten geht z.B. Metallteile nehme Ich Reinigungsbenzin.

Das Zerlegen solltest Du dir GERADE wenn Du Bremsreiniger nehmen möchtest nicht ersparen. Zumindesten die Kugellager würde Ich vorher ausbauen-was meist einem komplett zerlegen gleichkommt. 

Mir reicht normalerweise wenn die Rolle "lappenrein" gesäubert ist. Ein minimaler Fettrest ist mM. nicht schlimm.

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. August 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Das mit den Kugellagern ist schon wichtig. 
Eine RedArc behält ohne weitere Ausbauten immer 4 wichtige KL drin.

Prinzipiell kann man das Gehäuse ja auch mit Petroleum auspinseln, ablaufen lassen, dann bräuchte man nicht total zerlegen.

Die geschlossenen und kleinen Kugellager bade ich für Stunden bei einer Zerlegung in purem Motoröl, das bekommt denen ganz gut, laufen absolut kratzefrei, es steigen kleine Luftblasen aus den Ritzen und somit läuft auch ein wenig dort hinein.

Und noch was, habe was gefunden:

http://ekatalog.vogel-ag.de/dateien/de/pdf/zs_fahrzeug_pdf/1-8028.pdf
>> "Die installierte Zentralschmieranlage darf in dem vorgesehenen Betriebstemperaturbereich von –25 °C bis +80 °C nur mit
Fett der NLGI-Klassen 000 oder 00 betrieben werden."

http://www.lubadmin.com/upload/produit/FichePDF/lang_5/1234.pdf
>>Temperaturbereich: - 45 à 120

Das hab ich drin.
Läuft somit wohl noch im Eierkocher und in Sibirien! :vik:


----------



## Slotti (29. August 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Wenns wirklich PE ist sollte das kein Problem sein. 

@friggler das mit dem Kugellagern kann schon passieren, wobei zb im Slotcar bereich entfetten wir ähnliche Lager mit Absicht, danach laufen die immer noch leise aber wesentlich länger und leichter (drehzahlen bis 20000 u/min , man muß allerdings zum entfetten der Lager den Reiniger schon gezielt auf das lager "pressen" damit man das Fett da herausbekommt. Denke so schlimm wirds nicht sein, sollte aber jeder selber entscheiden.

Hab auch eher an einen "schnellen wartungsdienst bzw. schnellhilfe gedacht" Spule runter Seitendeckel öffnen sichtbare und gut zugängliche Kugellager entfernen. Mit Bremsenreiniger abspülen. Dann mit Fließfett füllen. 

Wenn das funktioniert kann man zb nach einem oder zwei Salzwassertagen einen kleinen Service machen und zb das Fließfett erneuern. Komplettes zerlegen und Säubern kann man dann im Winter machen.

Wenn ich morgen ein passendes Fließfett finde werde ich diese Version mal testen.

Nur so ein Gedanke...

Grüße 

Slotti


----------



## smith1337 (30. August 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

hi@all
sehr interessante Ausführungen...
ich weiche mal ein wenig ab. benutzte ein hochleistungsfett aus dem Bereich der Lebensmittelindustrie. hat eine geringe "ölausblutung" und einen sehr großen Temperaturbereich. soll angeblich bis ca. 180°C sein...ergo kost bissel was. ich glaube so um die 90-100eur... habe das fett ebenfalls in meiner zeit des Paintballspielens eingesetzt, wo es gerade bei Temperaturen um die 2-6°C deutlich geschmeidiger als die orig. Fette war. Fazit: was für Paintballmarkierer gut ist, reicht für meine Rollen völlig aus


----------



## Ollek (30. August 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



friggler schrieb:


> Das sieht auf dem Bild SEEEHR gut aus.
> Ist das wie der Name vermuten lässt Klasse 0?
> Hast Du irgendwelche weitere Angaben zu dem Fett?
> 
> ...



Ich habe hier einen PDF Link mit Infos zu dem Longtime PD0 und PD 00

Wie gesagt es ist Hochleistungsfett was wir hauptsächlich in Bohr und Presslufthämmer verwenden.
Und zur schmierung der (Norwegen) Rollen kann ich mir nichts besseres vorstellen.


Gruss


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. August 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Klasse, das Castrol ist ja auch ein Fließfett für nicht öldicht gekapselte Getriebe und Zahnradschmierung. :m


----------



## friggler (30. August 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Ollek, danke für den Tip!
Die Beschreibung klingt gut.
Für nicht öldicht gekapselte Getriebe, bis -40° C, zentralschmierunggeeignet usw...
Das würde Ich gerne mal probieren... Zumal Du es ja schon eingesetzt hast und zufrieden bist. 
Ich denke wenn es den Ansprüchen beim Norwegenangeln standhält - Last, Salzwasser, grosse Tiefe=viel Kurbeln usw.- sagt das schon einiges aus. 
Habe eben kurz gegoogelt...aber leider keine Bezugsquelle und auch keinen Preis gefunden. 
Weiss wer ob und wo das in normalen Mengen zu bekommen ist?

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Ollek (30. August 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Ich kann dir so ein Senfglas voll machen und per Päckchen schicken wenn du mirs Porto zahlst#6


Oder du fragst in einem Betrieb für Landwirtschaftstechnik / Elektrowerkzeuge bzw Presslufthammerreperatur gezielt nach dem Castrol Longtime PD 0


----------



## Pilkman (30. August 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Hallo,

vielen Dank an dieser Stelle an die Thread-Beteiligten... #6

... wie es scheint, ist das auch exakt das, was ich so für meine Spinnrollen brauche. Ich werde mit Interesse weiter lesen... #h


----------



## Crazyegg (30. August 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> vielen Dank an dieser Stelle an die Thread-Beteiligten... #6
> 
> ... wie es scheint, ist das auch exakt das, was ich so für meine Spinnrollen brauche. Ich werde mit Interesse weiter lesen... #h



dito 
bin auch gespannt wie es weitergeht.
hoffe auch das jemand eine quelle im netz auftreibt ^^
ich find irgendwie nichts richtiges, also muss ich auf
euch hoffen!


----------



## Ollek (30. August 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Habe da mal noch son Schmankerl das ist Longtime PD2 etwas Viskoser und Tropffest aber in etwa gleiche Schmiereigenschaften wie das PD0

Ich nehme es für meine Arcs und anderen Stationärrollen es kommt gekauften "Spezialrollenfett" fast gleich.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. August 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



Ollek schrieb:


> Ich nehme es für meine Arcs und anderen Stationärrollen es kommt gekauften "Spezialrollenfett" fast gleich.


Welche denn, mit oder ohne WS (=Fettabstreifer )  ?


----------



## Ollek (30. August 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

|kopfkrat ups so genau hab ich mir die gar nicht angeschaut. Ich habe 2 Redarcs. 

Mach am Jahresende den Deckel an der Kurbel auf kleckse was rein dann läuft sie wieder.  

Siehste werd das nächste mal drauf achten #6


----------



## friggler (30. August 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

@ Ollek

Die Bilder sind klasse! Das hilft sehr bei der Einschätzung der Viskositätsklasse.#6

Kannst Du etwas zum Kälteverhalten sagen? Wird das bei Minusgraden fester oder bleibt das so geschmeidig?

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Ollek (30. August 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

:m Datenblatt

Ich würde sagen es bleibt fast so... hab es mal im Winter aus dem Lager geholt einen sehr grossen Unterschied konnte ich nicht feststellen.

Aber so Kalt war es nun auch nicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. August 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



Ollek schrieb:


> |kopfkrat ups so genau hab ich mir die gar nicht angeschaut. Ich habe 2 Redarcs.


Reicht, RedArcs = alle mit WS. Da funzt das also auch, sind ja erheblich kritischer als die silberen Schwestern ohne WS. 

So richtig leicht läuft die mit dem Fett (Longtime PD2 etwas Viskoser) aber nicht, im Vergleich zum PD0, oder?


----------



## Ollek (30. August 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Ich habe nur in den Multis das PD 0.
In den Red arcs ist aber so wenig drinn das man den Laufunterschied zu Nagelneuen nicht bemerkt.

Es läuft sozusagen wie geschmiert:q
Ich mache in etwa eine gute Küchenmesserspitze voll rein ca.2 gramm.

dann ein paar mal drehen an der Kurbel und die Rollen kommen gut über den Winter und sind zum nächsten Jahr einsatzbereit.

Hatte die Arcs auch schon in Norwegen mit,anders als meine Kollegen deren Rollen nach ca 2 Wochen Seewasserluft merklich schwergängiger wurden leierte die Arc wie am ersten Tag.(Kaufdatum)

evtl. machen die auch den Fehler (weil habs gesehn) und  tauchen ihre Rollen komplett für 10 Min in Fitwasser (geschirrspülkram)
Danach äusserlich nur abgetrocknet und im nächsten Jahr machen sie schlapp|uhoh:

Ich mache das immer erst zuhause Deckel ab mit silisol Salz und Fettrückstände abwaschen dann neues Fett rein und die Dinger laufen bis zum jüngsten Tag.

Gruss


----------



## Breamhunter (30. August 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Mahlzeit,
ich habe noch einen Pott Molykote-Fett  stehen. Soll qualitativ sehr hochwertig sein#c. Hat so ein gräulich/antrazit farbenes Aussehen. Hat jemand Erfahrung#h


----------



## Pixelschreck (30. August 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Ich benutze ein dünnflüssiges Teflon (PTFE) Sprühöl hab damit bisher sehr gute Erfahungen.


----------



## donlotis (30. August 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



Pixelschreck schrieb:


> Ich benutze ein dünnflüssiges Teflon (PTFE) Sprühöl hab damit bisher sehr gute Erfahungen.



Hallo,

Öl benutze ich nur für die beweglichen Teile, die Getriebe brauchen gutes Fett. Ich benutze gerade das Penn-Rollenfett, bisher läuft es wunderbar. Mal sehen was der Winter so bringt...

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Slotti (31. August 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Hi nochmal,

nachdem ich auf der Suche nach Fließfett auf die Schnelle nicht wirklich fündig geworden bin, habe ich mir dann im Fahrradgeschäft ein Lagerfett auf Teflon Basis gekauft was nicht allzu steif ist. Rein Optisch paßt das Fett prima zur Redarc , es ist nämlich Rot eingefärbt. 

Also hab ich dann teil-demontiert. Spule runter Seitendeckel geöffnet. großzügig mit Bremsenreiniger eingesprüht. Zum Druckluftkompressor und alles trocken gepustet. Dann den schwer zugänglichen Bereich erstmal mit dünnen Sprühöl (ähnlich WD40) eingeölt. Dann das Fett ca ein 2,5cm langer Streifen mit einem Zahnstocher im Gehäuse verteilt. Anschließend alle Kugellager nochmal mit einem tröpchen Öl versehen und dann zusammengebaut.

Schnurrt jetzt wie ein Kätzchen 

Grüße Slotti


----------



## heinzrch (31. August 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Molykote Fett BR2-Plus ist ein Wälzlagerfett mit hervorragendem Verschleißschutz, wen die graue Farbe nicht abschreckt, kann ichs wärmstens empfehlen. Ebenfalls gut: weißes PTFE-Kugellagerfett aus dem Fahrradhandel oder auch das blaue Wälzlagerfett von Bosch (Ft 1 v 4). Alle genannten Fette sind Wälzlagerfette, die aus der Tube raus etwas steif sind. Meiner Erfahrung nach fließen sie aber hinreichend, wenn die Rolle mal im Sommer im Auto liegt. Im Winter merkt man allerdings einen minimal erhöhten Abrollwiderstand der Rolle durch das bei Kälte etwas steife Fett.
Zum Ölen nehm ich nur noch Balistol, da es keine Werkstoffe angreift (Caramba, WS 40 etc. machen die Schnur kaputt...)


----------



## FPB (31. August 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

ich will mir das hier bestellen.
http://www.mercateo.com/p/live~s.0*174CH-9794000007/EUROPART_Haftfliessfett_500_ml_Spraydose.html

gruß
frank


----------



## Ollek (31. August 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> Also hab ich dann teil-demontiert. Spule runter Seitendeckel geöffnet. großzügig mit Bremsenreiniger eingesprüht.



|bigeyesJetzt muss ich meinen Alten Meister Mempel zitieren "Bremsenreiniger und Kugellager passen nicht zusammen"

Aber da du gleich im Anschluss mit Sprühöl versiegelt hast kann man es gelten lassen.

Der Bremsenreiniger kann in die versiegelten Kugelager kriechen und zerstört den minimalen Schmierfilm den auch diese haben.
Wenn das Lager dann belastet wird hat man evtl ein Problem. 

Gut so hoch werden die Lager einer Angelrolle nicht belastet.

Lieber mit Graphit oder Siliconsprühöl reinigen


----------



## Dorschminister (6. September 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Moin,
nachdem meine RedArc jetzt nach über einem Jahr auch anfängt leicht zu kratzen habe ich mich jetzt mal durch die ganzen Pflegethreads gelesen und werde mich am WE mal dran setzen und die Rolle neu fetten. Beim lesen hatte ich die Idee die Rolle so weit es geht zu zerlegen und die Teile in erhitzes, flüssiges Fett zu legen in der Hoffnung das das Fett in all Ritzen laufen kann. Wäre es eine gute Idee oder doch eher davon Abzuraten?

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. September 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



Dorschminister schrieb:


> Beim lesen hatte ich die Idee die Rolle so weit es geht zu zerlegen und die Teile in erhitzes, flüssiges Fett zu legen in der Hoffnung das das Fett in all Ritzen laufen kann. Wäre es eine gute Idee oder doch eher davon Abzuraten?


Also die weißen Kunststoff-PE Teile mögen das schon mal gar nicht! :q

Bringt nichts, wenn wirklich Fließfett zum Einsatz kommt, das fließt schon gut selber in jede Ritze! Das alte Zeugs entfetten ist wichtig. 
Das Fetten mit Fließfett ist ober-einfach. :m


----------



## Crazyegg (6. September 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



FPB schrieb:


> ich will mir das hier bestellen.
> http://www.mercateo.com/p/live~s.0*174CH-9794000007/EUROPART_Haftfliessfett_500_ml_Spraydose.html
> 
> gruß
> frank



Hallo,

wollte mal fragen ob du damit bereits erfahrungen gemacht hast 
Ist schon alles sehr interessant, vor allem das es anscheinend endlich einmal eine längerfristige, und vor allem gute Methode ist die Rolle zu schmieren.
Bei deinem link sind auch noch andere Fließfette vorhanden mit der Bezeichnung 00/000.
das bedeutet also das es relativ flüssig ist soweit ich verstanden habe.

@all:
würde das, von der zähigkeit her, aus einer redarc hinauslaufen oder kann man es bedenkenlos zu 1/3 hineingeben?(vorher natürlich gründlich gereinigt)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. September 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

@Crazyegg
Das Sprühfett ist nicht so das richtige fürs Getriebe, wird zu dünn sein  und dafür zu teuer und zu wenig. Man braucht ja so 1-3 Teelöffel voll, bis dahin bist du benebelt von den Teibmitteln! :q

Der Deckel der RedArc ist hinreichend dicht, das Lager an der Seite auch.
Das Heckloch wird zum Problem, wenn Du zuviel einfüllst.
Friggler hat nur den unteren Bereich angefüllt, ich habe mehr drin aber auch das Heckloch zugemacht (Flüssigmetall).
Das Fließfett arbeitet sich durch Bewegung vorwärts, überall durch, hab ich am Nadelhalter und Stange einer Nähmaschine auch gut sehen können, verteilt sich selber super..
Wo keine Bewegung ist, bleibt es brav weg.


----------



## Crazyegg (6. September 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

@AngelDet

Merci für die schnelle Antwort 
Ich würde mir dann eh ne Tube mit 500ml Fließfett kaufen (gibt es dort auch)
und dort steht halt das es eben ein 00/000 Fließfett ist.
Ist schwer im Netz ein Fließfett zu finden 
wenn das zu flüssig sein sollte werd ich mich woanders umsehen 

Das mit dem Abdichten des Loches hört sich auch gut an.
Könnte man, rein theoretisch, auch 2k Epoxy dafür verwenden?


----------



## Bellyboater (6. September 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Nachdem ich mich hier nun schlau gelesen habe, bin ich zu dem Landmaschinenladen in unserer Nähe gefahren und hab mir mal von dort Fließfett besorgt. Dabei handelt es sich um ein NLGI 00. Ich hab dann gleich 2 meiner Quantums nach der Reinigung ca. 1/3 gefüllt und die laufen jetzt besser als vorher, als sie noch neu waren.


----------



## FPB (6. September 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

@Crazyegg

so, habe gerade mit dem hersteller gesprochen , da er  so eine  anfrage  zu seinen  fetten noch  nicht  hatte,  sagt  er  erstmal  fingerweg  vom hartfließfett. er hat keine erfahrungswerte mit angelrollen.
aber normales fließfett aus der tube 00/000 ist ausreichender schutz.    

gruß
frank


----------



## Crazyegg (6. September 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

@FPB

Danke für die Mühe 
Dann wäre das ja mal einen Test wert!
Werd, wenn ich die Zeit finde, das mal am we bestellen und nächste woche ausprobieren 
wäre ja ne feine sache wenn es ohne weitere Probleme funktioniert


----------



## FPB (6. September 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

@Crazyegg

jedesmal wenn ich am wasser stehe und an der  kurbel drehe  , fällt mir wieder ein was ich noch machen wollte, aber ich werde mir auch welches zulegen, meine rollen werden es mir danken, lieber fliessfett als sand im getriebe.

gruß


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. September 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Ich hab dann gleich 2 meiner Quantums nach der Reinigung ca. 1/3 gefüllt und die laufen jetzt besser als vorher, als sie noch neu waren.


Klasse! #6 geht ja schließlich für alle Angelrollen, und wundern tut mich der Erfolg auch nicht!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. September 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



Crazyegg schrieb:


> Das mit dem Abdichten des Loches hört sich auch gut an.
> Könnte man, rein theoretisch, auch 2k Epoxy dafür verwenden?


Darf nur nicht zu dünnflussig sein, mußt evtl. was beimischen, Metall- oder Kunststoffgrieß.
Das "Flüssigmetall" ist auch nur ein 2k-Epoxy-Kleber, aber mit Zusatz drin, bleibt eher spachtelartig beim Anmischen in Raumtemperatur. Ansonsten kann man es auch in der ja inzwischen wiedereingekehrten Kälte versuchen, da bleibt der 2K Kleber auch dicker. Muß ja nichts halten.


----------



## friggler (6. September 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Friggler hat nur den unteren Bereich angefüllt, ich habe mehr drin aber auch das Heckloch zugemacht (Flüssigmetall).



Vor allem ist meines auch viel dickflüssiger...
Nach den Bilder von Ollek her zu Urteilen schätze Ich das meines irgendwo bei 0 oder 1 liegt. 



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mich hier nun schlau gelesen habe, bin ich zu dem Landmaschinenladen in unserer Nähe gefahren und hab mir mal von dort Fließfett besorgt. Dabei handelt es sich um ein NLGI 00. Ich hab dann gleich 2 meiner Quantums nach der Reinigung ca. 1/3 gefüllt und die laufen jetzt besser als vorher, als sie noch neu waren.



Freut mich sehr das zu hören!
Scheint also auch bei anderen Rollen gut zu funktionieren.
Danke für das Feedback.
Kannst Du bitte noch das Rollenmodell und das Fett benennen?
Dann könnten sich andere evtl. an den Werten orientieren.
So in der Art: Rolle X und Fett Y der Klasse Z passen gut zusammen



FPB schrieb:


> @Crazyegg
> 
> so, habe gerade mit dem hersteller gesprochen , da er so eine anfrage zu seinen fetten noch nicht hatte, sagt er erstmal fingerweg vom hartfließfett. er hat keine erfahrungswerte mit angelrollen.
> aber normales fließfett aus der tube 00/000 ist ausreichender schutz.
> ...



Welcher Hersteller? Fett oder Rolle?
Was ist Hartfliessfet?

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Crazyegg (6. September 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



friggler schrieb:


> Welcher Hersteller? Fett oder Rolle?
> Was ist Hartfliessfet?
> 
> Gruss
> Andreas




- EUROPART ist der Hersteller 
- der Hersteller von dem Fett
- Glaub gemeint war das Haftfließfett aus der Sprühdose von seinem vorherigen Link. 

#h


----------



## friggler (6. September 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

OK....Haftfett nicht Hartfett )

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## FPB (6. September 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

@friggler

öhmmmm  |kopfkrat sorry, hast recht.

gruß


----------



## Ollek (7. September 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

@ Friggler

ging heute raus.

Gestern konnte ich wegen "technischer Probleme" meines Bootes nicht mehr rechtzeitig zur Post.

merke fahre nie mit einem fast leeren Tank mit der Strömung wenn die Anlegestelle bei leerem Tank 5 Km Flussauf liegt |supergri
Indem Zusammenhang viel mir gestern beim laufen die Aralwerbung ein ..im Walking...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. September 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Du solltest immer ein Segel einpacken :q, zusätzlich zu den Rudern - versteht sich. :g


----------



## FPB (7. September 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

habe hier ein haftöl  gefunden,  ist eigentlich  jedes  kettensägenöl  ein  haftöl ??
meine ölflasche steht zuhause neben meiner kettensäge, muss ich heute abend mal schauen und
vieleicht gleich einen praxistest ansetzen.

Zitat:
Sägekettenhaftöl  wird hergestellt aus besonders ausgesuchten Grundölen. Es enthält Wirkstoffe zur Verbesserung des Verhaltens im Mischreibungsgebiet sowie scherstabile Haftzusätze, die eine gute Schmierung bei hohen Kettengeschwindigkeiten gewährleisten.

Praxis-Vorteile:
Sägekettenhaftöl wird eingesetzt zur Schmierung von schnelllaufenden Motor- und Elektrosägen für die Holzbearbeitung.

und ist biologisch abbaubar

gruß
frank


----------



## Bellyboater (7. September 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Bei den Rollen handelt es sich um die Quantum Energy TiMag 3000 und von dem Fett hab ich doch ein Foto angehängt. Es ist ein NLGI 00.


----------



## friggler (7. September 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

@Ollek
Ich freue mich schon auf den Postboten.#6

Zu deinem "technischen Problem" sage Ich nix ohne Anwalt:q.
Wie war der Flug vor der "Benzinkrise"?

@FPB
Das Sägekettenöl kannst Du nicht nehmen!
Das biologisch abbaubare ist meist auf Pflanzenölbasis z.B. Rapsöl.
Genau wie z.B. biologisch abbaubares Zweitaktöl hat es nach dem öffnen nur eine sehr begrenzte Lebensdauer. Danach verharzt es bzw. wird ranzig.


Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Dani_CH (8. September 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Hi- jo wichtiges Thema- grad wenn die Geräte ziemlichem Stress ausgesetzt sind. Mindestens 1x pro Jahr sind bei mir alle Rollen fällig. Diejenigen die härter arbeiten nüssen wie zB Brandungsangeln- oder beim leichten BG- werden öfters gewartet.

Entfetten tu ich meist mit einer etwas verdünnten "Turgollösung" im Ultraschallbad- und nachfetten der Getriebe mit einem Industriefett 3000  untenstehend sind die Eigenschaften aufgeführt.

Technologisch hochstehendes Lithium-Komplex-Hochdruckfett für alle fettgeschmierten und schwerstbelasteten Wälz-, Kugel- und Nadellager. Besonders empfehlenswert für Radlager. Sehr temperaturstabil – und alterungsbeständig.

hervorragende Hochdruck-Eigenschaften
sehr alterungsbeständig
oxidationsstabil
breiter Temperaturbereich
ausgezeichneter Korrosionsschutz
verhindert Rostschäden an Kugellagern und anderen empfindlichen Lagerstellen
NLGI 2, Lithium-Komplexfett
Damit hab ich bis jetzt gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Das Fett sieht auch noch nach Monaten gut aus. Gruss Dani_CH


----------



## Hooked (10. September 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Hallo!
Kann man eigentlich auch Kaltreiniger zu säubern und entfetten nehmen?


----------



## friggler (10. September 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

@ Hooked
Ich würde es nicht nehmen, aus schon genannten Gründen.
Wenn Du vorher die Kugellager entfernst und es weder Lack noch Material angreift spricht mM. nichts dagegen.

@ Ollek
Habe heute ein wenig Marmelade bekommen ))
Beide Fette machen einen hervorragenden Eindruck. Das PD0 ist von optimaler Konsistenz...gerade noch so dass es nicht herausläuft. 
Wie fast nicht anders zu erwarten habe Ich gleich eine Rolle (Red Arc) damit mit einer 1/3 Füllung versehen.
Der Lauf ist noch leichter als erwartet!! Absolut genial!
Werde es jetzt mal praktisch testen ;-)

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Dlord (10. September 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

hallo, 
so hab jetzt heute auch mal meine redarc getunt. 
da so langsam geräusche zu hören waren.
das loch hinten an der abdeckung wurde verschlossen und oben wo der stift für die rückwärtssperre ist wurde von innen 
mit einer gummidichtung gegen auslaufen abgedichtet.

also fließfett wurde eine eigene mischung von mir benutzt.
sprich getriebeöl fürs auto + hochbelastbares Druckschmier-
fett für Kugellager und Getriebeteile. 
Die beiden Mittel wurden so gemischt das es der Konsistenz
von Honig gleicht. Guthaftend aber dennoch ein wenig flüssig.
Die Rolle wurde bis zur Hälfte damit gefüllt. 

In 2 Tagen fang ich mal mit dem testen an - wie der lauf unter
belastung so ist und nach ein paar stunden. 

bis dahin wird die rolle+gehäuse auf dichtheit beobachtet.

ich werd mich dann wieder melden und bericht erstatten.  #h

mfg


----------



## Ollek (10. September 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

@ friggler 

freut mich das es angekommen ist, na dann teste mal schön :m

@Dlord
Hoffentlich hast du Öl und Fette der gleichen Basis genommen da die Gefahr der Flockenbildung und Verharzung besteht. 

Gruss#h


----------



## seatrout61 (10. September 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Wäre dieses hier auch geeignet?

http://mike.british-cars.de/Korrosionsschutzfett.htm

Kommt demnächst in eines meiner Fahrzeuge...


----------



## friggler (11. September 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

@ Seatrout
Ich glaube nicht dass es geeignet ist. Schon allein vom Anwendungszweck...
Das Erhitzen ist wohl zur Verflüssigung notwendig, wenn es danach fest wird und du Fett zum Schnitzen oder Hartwachs in der Rolle hast..|uhoh:

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Dlord (11. September 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

@ ollek 
klar hab ich das beim öl berücksichtigt. 
bin kfz mechaniker von daher kenn ich mich damit 
schon aus *g*

um das fliessfett mach ich mir keine sorgen. 
sorgen machen mir das gehäuse der arc , das es dicht ist. 
da meine rolle auch manchmal im auto liegt und auf den kopf
herum , und ich net mein ganzes auto "einsauen" will *g*
aber bis jetzt schaut es gut aus.


----------



## Ollek (11. September 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



Dlord schrieb:


> @ ollek
> klar hab ich das beim öl berücksichtigt.
> bin kfz mechaniker von daher kenn ich mich damit
> schon aus *g*



:m Willkommen im Club 

Habe aber auf Feinmechanik umgesattelt, hatte es satt wenn mir im Winter immer Schneebrocken aus den Radkästen der LTs und Transporter in den Nacken fielen...:c

Mache jetzt nur noch Getriebe ...(ohne schneegefahr:q)


----------



## Dlord (11. September 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

ja das mit dem tropfwasser kenn ich auch


----------



## Crazyegg (12. September 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Servus zusammen,

nachdem ich bei dem Onlineshop nicht bestellen kann, da dieser nur Unternehmen als Kunden annimmt und keine Privatpersonen, habe ich mal das ach so unbekannte Auktionshaus durchsucht.


denkt ihr man kann dieses hier hernehmen?
er hat zumindest NGLI 0  und NGLI 00 im Angebot.

welches der beiden wäre evtl. besser geeignet?
oder sind beide nicht das was gesucht wird? ^^


----------



## friggler (12. September 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Grundsätzlich sollte es wohl geeignet sein...
Die Beschreibung liest sich schon mal gut, besonders die erwähnte Wasserbeständigkeit.
Da Ich DIESES Fett aber noch nicht in der Praxis getestet habe kann Ich dazu aber natürlich keine Erfahrungswerte liefern.
Mein weichstes Fett hat Klasse 0, damit bin Ich erstmal sehr zufrieden. Det hat sogar eines der Klasse 000 eingesetzt, der musste aber an einer Stelle abdichten. 

Aufgrund der im Web gefundenen Infos scheint Lithiumverseiftes Fett noch besser geeignet zu sein als Natriumverseiftes.
Ob sich das bei Rollen Bewahrheitet bleibt abzuwarten, dies ist ja ua. auch ein Erfahrungsthread der im besten Fall hilft durch gemachte Praxiserfahrungen das optimale Fett zu finden - oder auch festzustellen ob es Anwendungsbereiche gibt wo es nicht zum gewünschten Ergebnis führt, oder welches Fett nicht geeignet ist.

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Crazyegg (12. September 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Na dann werd ich das doch mal einem Test unterziehen.
Werd mir mal das 0er bestellen und es ohne Abdichten versuchen.

das Problem ist halt das Fließfett aufzutreiben 

Wie du schon geschrieben hast, es ist ja hier ein Thread zum Erfahrungaustausch.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. September 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



friggler schrieb:


> Det hat sogar eines der Klasse 000 eingesetzt, der musste aber an einer Stelle abdichten.


Also nach einigen Einsätzen habe ich jetzt einen leichten "Fließfettaustritt 000" gehabt, bei einer ehemals sauschlecht laufenden ungefetteten neuen 10200 an der Seite, wo die Kurbelgegenschraube sitzt, Nur ganz wenig, einmal am Spalt zwischen Gehäuse und der Schraubkappe, was sich leicht abwischen ließ. 

Ich hatte die Rolle extra-voll  gemacht, so 60% wegen dem Einlaufen und der Rauhheit des Getriebes, war wohl doch etwas voll, ohne weitere Dichtarbeit sollte man das Gehäuse nicht total voll machen. 
Es läuft mit soviel drin auch etwas schwerer, was mir zu Einlaufen aber egal ist. Läuft so trotzdem schon seidiger und besser als was man sonst so gutes zu rollen bekommt. Werde mir demnächst die Chose darin und Abrieb etc. mal genau anschauen, und ein bischen weiter basteln. Ventilgummistückchen auf die Achse von dem Rücklaufsperrenschalthebel hatte ich ja schon mal ausprobiert. Und: Das Rücklaufsperrenlager was zu 100% auch im (000) Fließfett liegt, macht auch keine Zicken, funzt 1a.



> Ob sich das bei Rollen Bewahrheitet bleibt abzuwarten, dies ist ja ua. auch ein Erfahrungsthread der im besten Fall hilft durch gemachte Praxiserfahrungen das optimale Fett zu finden - oder auch festzustellen ob es Anwendungsbereiche gibt wo es nicht zum gewünschten Ergebnis führt, oder welches Fett nicht geeignet ist.


Genau! #6


----------



## vaaberg (13. September 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Ne, mit Fliessfett hab ich nix am Hut.

Meine Rollen und anderes werden mit weissem Sprühfett versorgt.
Und das ist Salzwasserresitent und kriecht auch.  Motorteile die unter Wasser sind haben nach einer Saison(3 Monate Norwegen) immer noch nen weissen Film. An Bord habe ich immer ein Sprühdose.

Rollen oder Kugellager werden mit Marine-Grease geschmiert, da läuft nix aus.


----------



## Ollek (13. September 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



Ich muss allerdings sagen auch wenn ich es ja selber so mache, es wird mit den ganzen "high Tech" Fetten in den Rollen dann doch mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen ( wie in meinen ersten Beitrag schon erwähnt)

Ich meine das sind Fette über die hier gesprochen wird, die eigentlich in Hochbeanspruchten Getrieben mit zum Teil extremen Temperatur Druck und Drehzahlbereichen zum Einsatz kommen.

Einige wollen sich ganze Kanister dieses Fetts kaufen.
Das Getriebe einer Angelrolle ist "anderen" Belastungen ausgesetzt wie zb. das Getriebe eines Winkelschleifers.(aber ähnlicher Aufbau)

Aber für diese Belastungen wie z.B. in Winkelschleifern und Bohrhämmern Baumaschinen und anderen hochdrehenden Getrieben sind diese Fette Konzipiert.
bzw. entwickeln sogar erst bei entsprechend hoher Belastung ihren eigentlichen Wirkungsgrad der in den Datenblättern angegeben ist.

Eine Angelrolle wenn sie gut Konstruiert ist wie Arcs, Shimanos etc...sollte auch mit normalen Feinmechaniker öl (shimano) bzw. normalen feinen nicht harzenden Fetten dicke auskommen.

Wie gesagt die Getriebe werden schon belastet aber ich denke eher bei Angelrollen steht der Korrosionschutz des Getriebes im Vordergund als das die Gefahr besteht das der Schmierfim reist wegen Überbeanspruchung und somit die Rolle beschädigt wird

#h
Gruss


----------



## Hooked (13. September 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Hi!
Das ist schon klar, aber man hat auch weniger Arbeit.
Vor allen Dingen braucht man dann auch nicht mehr Öl und Fett. Ich finde eure Ideen sehr gut. 
Das Original SPRO-Fett hätte ich auch gerne, aber die rücken ja nicht raus mit der Sprache.
Also lieber selber testen.
...und wenn dann noch dabei heraus kommt, dass z.B. so eine Arc ein paar Jährchen länger hält, iwarum nicht.
Da schieße ich (aus aktuellem Anlass) sogar mit Vakuum-Bomben auf Ameisen!!!
(nicht gegen Dich ollek!  ) wenns sein muß. 
Wir werden sehen...


----------



## friggler (13. September 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

@Det
Daß das 000er sich für das Sofortstopplager eignet höre Ich mit Entzücken.
Für die Küste sicher klasse weil es nicht so schnell auswäscht wie Öl.#6
Bei PD0 im Sofortstopplager kommt es zu kleinerern Verzögerungen, d.h. der Sofortstopp funktioniert zwar, ist nicht mehr so 100% direkt wie gewohnt. 

@ Vaaberg
Fliessfett ist nur die Bezeichnung für weiches Fett. Würde der Verseifungsanteil erhöht, und das Fett dadurch fester, wird das exakt gleiche Fett Wälzfett genannt...Ist es besonders klebrig heisst es Haftfett, und wenn es wasserunempfindlich ist Marine-Grease ;-)

@ Ollek
Grundsätzlich hast Du recht. Die Last bzw. Mechanik stellt selbst für das einfachste Schmiermittel vermutlich kein Problem dar. 
ABER...
an der Kurbel dreht ein Mensch. Der nimmt auch kleinste Unregelmäßigkeiten als störend wahr. Und bei seinem Lieblingsspielzeug übertreibt man doch gerne und ist teilweise sogar bereit für wenige % Qualitätsverbesserung weit mehr % Geld im Laden zu lassen |rolleyes:m.

Das PD0 macht sich übrigens sehr gut!!
Besten Dank für den Tip und die Probe#6.

@all
Kleiner Tip am Rande.
Beim Demontieren die Stellung des Grossrads und der Schnecke zueinander markieren! In dieser Stellung ist die Rolle eingelaufen...
Bin darüber gestolpert weil sich die Testrolle beim Zusammenbau anfangs etwas rauh anfühlte. Nachdem Ich die Stellung Grossrad zu Antriebsschnecke stückweise verändert habe wurde es deutlich besser. Nur in einer Stellung läuft sie dann genau so weich wie vor dem auseinander nehmen.

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Ollek (13. September 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



friggler schrieb:


> Und bei seinem Lieblingsspielzeug übertreibt man doch gerne und ist teilweise sogar bereit für wenige % Qualitätsverbesserung weit mehr % Geld im Laden zu lassen |rolleyes:m.



:q Was für Presslufthämmer gut ist kann ja für Angelrollen nicht schlecht....|kopfkratoder wie ging die Werbung mit den Kinder Riegeln?

Klar doch wenn mans vor Ort hat rein damit aber extra 10 -20 Kilo kaufen naja...#d

Ich machs ja auch so, aber mir kostets ja nichts:vik:
Und allemal besser als gar nichts rein tun ist allemal 

Habe auch nur Positive Erfahrungen mit dem Kram und den Rollen gemacht 

so denn#h


----------



## Hooked (14. September 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Wie ist denn eure Meinung bezüglich Haftfließfett jetzt nochmal genau?
Ich weiss das schon drüber geschrieben wurde, aber wollte da nochmal nachhaken.
Was meint Ihr? Evtl. zu zäh oder fest oder sonstwas? Keine Ahnung wie die Konsistenz von sowas ist. Hatte das Zeug leider noch nicht in den Pfoten. Könnte aber evtl. günstig dran kommen. Weiß nur nicht ob´s geeignet ist...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. September 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



friggler schrieb:


> Kleiner Tip am Rande.
> Beim Demontieren die Stellung des Grossrads und der Schnecke zueinander markieren! In dieser Stellung ist die Rolle eingelaufen...
> Bin darüber gestolpert weil sich die Testrolle beim Zusammenbau anfangs etwas rauh anfühlte. Nachdem Ich die Stellung Grossrad zu Antriebsschnecke stückweise verändert habe wurde es deutlich besser. Nur in einer Stellung läuft sie dann genau so weich wie vor dem auseinander nehmen.


Welche meinst Du genau, welche Antriebsschnecke, das Ritzel?
Das Großrad hat ein steckbares Co-Zahnrad, meinst Du das? |kopfkrat


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. September 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



Hooked schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wie die Konsistenz von sowas ist. Hatte das Zeug leider noch nicht in den Pfoten. Könnte aber evtl. günstig dran kommen. Weiß nur nicht ob´s geeignet ist...


Natürlich ist es geeignet, ist wohl auch ziemlich egal ob 00 oder 000.
Und es ist super, weil der Lauf vollkommen "smooth" ist, viel besser als jede andere normal geschmierte! :m
Wie Ollek sagt: Alles vom Fett her viel zu gut von der Belastbarkeit her. 
Aber es soll vollkommen kratzfrei sein und lange bleiben, da ist im Vergleich zu den "500-EUR Bomben" jeder Aufwand gerechtfertigt, wenn man drüber kommt! :g


----------



## Hooked (14. September 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Nein, Det.#d 
Ich meine doch "Haft"- Fließfett. Ich glaube das ist anders als normales Fließfett.
Hab da auch keine Typen-Bezeichnung wie GL oder NLGI gesehen. Das Zeug kommt auch aus einer Dose, soweit ich das erkennen konnte. Ich glaube das Haftet richtig am W/S, wenn mans drauf Sprüht (wenn mans überhaupt sprüht???).
Oder hast Du Dich doch nicht verlesen und meinst das ist auch geeignet?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. September 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



Hooked schrieb:


> Nein, Det.#d
> Ich meine doch "Haft"- Fließfett. Ich glaube das ist anders als normales Fließfett.
> Oder hast Du Dich doch nicht verlesen und meinst das ist auch geeignet?


Das mit "Haft" kenne ich nicht, hab ich jetzt nicht separat gesehen.
Wenn es gut haftet, kann es nur gut sein. Ausprobieren! :m 
Das haften ist ja gerade das Problem, das Wegdrücken des Fettes vom sehr eng laufenden Getriebe.


----------



## friggler (14. September 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

@ Det
Ich meine den reinen (Last)Antrieb. Das Großrad (verbunden mit der Kurbel) und die Schnecke (zwischen Grossrad und Kopf, die letztenglich den Kopf dreht)...Die Stellung der beiden zueinander.

@Hooked
Haftfett ist z.B. bei Ketten wie Motorradketten uä. üblich, da normales Öl oder Fett einfach weggeschleudert würde.
Auch das Haftfett gibt es in verschiedenen Härten. Motorradkette=recht hart (Sprühfett) <->Kettensäge sehr weich (HaftÖl).
Wenn Du ein weiches bekommst kann das durchaus sehr gut sein. Da würde Ich aber nicht zuviel davon nehmen, also keine 1/3 Füllung oä. Hartes Haftfett funktioniert (bei Spinnrollen die sehr leicht laufen sollen) nicht. Der Lauf wird zäh und teigig. Ich habe das mal mit dem weissen Motorradkettenfett ausgetestet...das war nicht doll.
Wenn da etwas von Fliessfett drauf steht sollte es weich sein und einen Test lohnen.

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. September 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



friggler schrieb:


> Ich meine den reinen (Last)Antrieb. Das Großrad (verbunden mit der Kurbel) und die Schnecke (zwischen Grossrad und Kopf, die letztenglich den Kopf dreht)...Die Stellung der beiden zueinander.


Aha. Die sind mit 35 zu 7 = Ü 5fach ja auch recht starr gekoppelt, jeder der 7 Zähnchen von dem Messingritzel (was Du als Schnecke benennst) kommt immer wieder an denselben 7 Zähne auseinanderliegenden 5 Zähnchen des Großrades vorbei. 

Wenn sich das aber in der Stellung bemerkbar macht, dürfte schon ein geringer Unterschied und eine geringe Abnutzung dabei sein, oder? 
Bei neuen rechtzeitig gefetteten ist mir sowas jedenfalls noch nicht aufgefallen, bei alten "gequälten" sind mir auch schon Unterschiede aufgefallen, die bei einmal nochmal neu zusammensetzen verändert waren.
Mit dem Fließfett braucht man die Rolle eigentlich nicht mehr so oft auseinandernehmen, da entfiele auch eine veränderte Zahnradabstimmung, die sich erst wieder einlaufen muß.
Bei einer merklich verschlissenen Zahnkonstellation könnte man durch 2-3 weiterrücken damit sogar dauerhaft eine Änderung in Form anderer Zahnpaare erreichen.
An die weniger durchlaufende Zahnpaarung mit dem ganzzahligen Verhältnis (die Ü-Angabe 1:5,2 ist falsch!) hatte ich bisher noch gar nicht gedacht. 
Endlich mal eine Integer-Rolle ohne Fractions  :m


----------



## friggler (15. September 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Aha. Die sind mit 35 zu 7 = Ü 5fach ja auch recht starr gekoppelt, jeder der 7 Zähnchen von dem Messingritzel (was Du als Schnecke benennst) kommt immer wieder an denselben 7 Zähne auseinanderliegenden 5 Zähnchen des Großrades vorbei.



So genau hatte Ich das noch gar nicht betrachtet#6. Das würde ja bedeuten dass sich immer die gleichen Zahnpaare optimal einschleifen und minimalste Toleranzen egalisieren...
Der Grund warum die Rollen sich oftmals einlaufen müssen um einen perfekten Lauf zu bekommen?? (Was ja recht schnell geht, und wenn es immer die gleichen Paare sind ist das sogar logisch:m.)
Ist mir übrigens auch bei meinen neuen Rollen aufgefallen...aber da habe Ich das gewohnheitsmäßig gemacht... 
Das sind solche Dinge die man mal austüftelt und danach immer macht ohne darüber nachzudenken#c.

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## ebenezer (18. September 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



Crazyegg schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> nachdem ich bei dem Onlineshop nicht bestellen kann, da dieser nur Unternehmen als Kunden annimmt und keine Privatpersonen, habe ich mal das ach so unbekannte Auktionshaus durchsucht.
> 
> ...


 
Habe soeben das NGLI 0 aus dem ebay bekommen. (5kg)
Leider scheint mir das nicht die richtige Wahl zu sein. Das Fett ist so fest, daß es aus dem umgekippten Eimer nicht herausläuft. Das heißt, es wird sich auch im Rollengetriebe nicht durch Kapillarwirkung verteilen. Mit der angedachten Ölsumpfschmierung wird es damit also nichts werden. Ich probiers trotzdem mal aus, würde aber eher weichere Fette
empfehlen. Habe leider noch keines der Klassen 00 oder 000
life erlebt. Ich hatte mir die Konsistenz eher so wie das Fett vorgestellt, das in den Gleichlaufgelenken von Autoantriebswellen drin ist, vielleicht sogar noch etwas weicher.
|uhoh:


----------



## donlotis (18. September 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



ebenezer schrieb:


> Habe soeben das NGLI 0 aus dem ebay bekommen. (5kg)
> Leider scheint mir das nicht die richtige Wahl zu sein.




Was macht man jetzt mit 5 kg Fett?!? 
Wie viele Rollen wolltest Du denn schmieren?

Gruß donlotis


----------



## friggler (19. September 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Mein PD0 ist zwar nicht flüssig, aber extrem weich - halt gerade noch fest. Auf dem Bild von Ollek (Post 2) sehr gut zu erkennen. Dadurch lässt es sich sehr leicht verteilen vom WS. Durch die ständige Bewegung in der Rolle wird die gesamte Fett-Masse dauernd umgewälzt und alle schmierbedürftigen Teile sind gut gefettet.

Flüssig ist es wohl nur als NGLI000 (Det beschreibt seines wie Honig), dann musst Du aber evtl. abdichten. Den Link hatte Det auch schon irgendwo gepostet Total ZS000.

Seit einigen Tagen laufen übrigens auch einige Rollen ohne WS mit dem PD0. Eine Quantum HC 610 und eine Daiwa Regal-z 2000 beide mit ca. 1/4 Füllung. Des weiteren eine Quantum BCS 620 Freilaufrolle mit Normalmenge. Ich bin einfach nur begeistert wie soft die jetzt laufen. Demnächst werden noch ein paar Shimanos und eine der Mitchell Copper Pro 4009 "umgefettet".

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## ebenezer (19. September 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



donlotis schrieb:


> Was macht man jetzt mit 5 kg Fett?!?
> Wie viele Rollen wolltest Du denn schmieren?
> 
> Gruß donlotis


 
Es gab auf ebay leider nur die 5kg-Gebinde.
Wenn es gut gewesen wäre, hätte ich es in kleineren Mengen hier im Forum weiterverteilt.
Jetzt muß ich es mir halt aufs Brot schmieren.|rolleyes


----------



## fisheye_67 (19. September 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

ich verfolge diesen thread mit grossem interesse und bei bei der recherche im i-net auf fliessfett für die befüllung von lkw-zentralschmieranlagen gestossen.

z.B. Wintershall Wiolub LFK 00

hat schon jemand diesbzgl. erfahrungen mit diesem fett? von den spezifikationen her, müsste das eigentlich gut passen und in jeder lkw-werkstatt in "senfglas-portionen" für nen schmalen kurs zu bekommen sein ...#6


----------



## friggler (19. September 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

@ Fisheye
Stimmt, die Eckdaten klingen sehr gut. 
Die meisten Fette sind auf möglichst hohe Temp. und Druck optimiert, dieses scheint vom Temeraturbereich und Namen sogar für niedrige Temp. geeignet bzw. entwickelt. Ist das von Shell?

@ ebenezer
Probier es doch erstmal aus ;-)
Evtl. erstmal an einer alten Rolle... Wenn es dann nicht gut sein sollte wäre auch das eine wertvolle Erfahrung.

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Dorschi (19. September 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Hallo Jungs! Hat jemand von Euch damit schon mal sein Schnurlaufröllchen getunt?
Meine beginnen, Geräusche zu machen.


----------



## fisheye_67 (19. September 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



			
				friggler schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das von Shell?


 
ich denke wintershall ist eine eigene marke, keine ahnung wer das produziert .... habe schon mal die fühler bei ner grossen lkw-werkstatt ausgestreckt, mal sehen was die da einfüllen....:g


----------



## ebenezer (21. September 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



Dorschi schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs! Hat jemand von Euch damit schon mal sein Schnurlaufröllchen getunt?
> Meine beginnen, Geräusche zu machen.


Da das Schnurlaufröllchen erstens gut zugänglich ist und zweitens sehr leicht drehen soll, nehme ich dafür ein Kriechöl aus der Sprühdose, zB Ballistol oder ein Silikonkriechöl.


----------



## Walstipper (21. September 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Hallo, ich habe 2 neue Shimano Reels, die Technium MgS und die Stradic, beide wurden bis jetz nur insofern benutzt als das ich sie bespult habe. Muss ich diese Rollen jetzt trotzdem zuerst reinigen bevor ich Fließfett einfüllen kann, da sie ja eigentlich so gut wie neu sind? Habe mit auseinander bauen und blah keine Ahnung, deswegen die Frage.

Nehmen wir an ich fülle Fließfett durch die Wartungsöffnung, woher weiß ich wieviel Fließfett ich benutzen sollte, da ich ja nicht sehen kann wie das Innenleben aussieht? Kann man bei Shimano Reels überhaupt so vorgehen?


----------



## donlotis (21. September 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Hallo, ich selber fische keine Shimanos, aber ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass diese Rollen eine spezielle Öffnung zwecks Ölung haben, also ohne aufschrauben etc.

Gruß donlotis

P.S.: Aber frisches Fett brauchen alle Rollen irgendwann.


----------



## friggler (21. September 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Bei den Shimanos gibt es Modelle die nur geölt werden, bzw. zumindesten an einigen Stellen (schau mal in der Gebrauchsanweisung nach). 
Solange die neu sind würde Ich erstmal das Shimanoöl verwenden und auch auf Hinblick auf die Garantie ganz nach Vorgabe schmieren. 
Die Stradic (zumindestens meine FG) und Techniums gehören mW. auch nicht zu den Rollen die erstmal geschmiert werden müssen, oder deren Lauf man durch anderes Fett am Anfang verbessern müsste. Ohne gute Kentnisse würde Ich da an deiner Stelle wie gesagt nichts ändern. 


Gruss
Andreas


----------



## schrauber78 (22. September 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

beim googlen bin ich auf dieses fliessfett gestossen >> http://www.grube.de/csc_article_details.php?nArticleID=8922

da ich nicht wirklich nen plan habe, was fette angeht wollte ich mal frage, das ihr davon haltet.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. September 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



Dorschi schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs! Hat jemand von Euch damit schon mal sein Schnurlaufröllchen getunt?
> Meine beginnen, Geräusche zu machen.


Also die Mischung Motoröl und Kugellager-Mehrzweckfett (siehe Magazin Anglerpraxis Jan 07) funktioniert bei mir am besten, da ist jedes Röllchen stummen. Fließfett 000 geht dort schlechter, die Fett+Öl-Mischung läßt ein Röllchen viel länger verstummen.


----------



## ebenezer (25. September 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Habe mir jetzt in meine Abu 804 und meine Blue Arc 840 satt
Gelenkwellenfett eingefüllt (ca 3/4 gefüllt). Das dürfte in der Konsistenz so ähnlich sein wie Castrol PD0. (wie Gel-Zahnpasta)
Zugegeben, die Rollen laufen nicht mehr ganz so leicht, wie mit der Werksseitigen Sparschmierung, aber absolut geräuschfrei und mit dem guten Gefühl einer dauerhaft guten Schmierung.
Das Fett ist so, daß es nichtvon selbst  läuft, aber dennoch leicht von den sich bewegenden Rollenteile leicht verdrängt werden kann und so immer wieder umgewälzt wird.
Ich denke, der im Laden schnell zum Kaufkriterium werdende Leichtlauf der Rollen ist auch der Grund warum die Hersteller so sparsam schmieren.


----------



## friggler (25. September 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

3/4 Füllung dürfte bei der Konsistenz evtl. ein wenig zu viel sein?
Der WS muss das ja immer umwälzen, d.h. gegenanschieben. Die optimale Füllmenge dürfte je nach Konsistenz unterschiedlich sein. Je fester das Fett desto weniger würde Ich nehmen, bei normalem Lagerfett (wie z.B. das Nigrin Wälzlagerfett) dann nur noch soviel dass alles geschmiert ist aber ohne Riesenüberschuss. Bei meinem ersten war ca. 1/3 optimal, mit mehr wurde es schwerer...

PS: Das mit einer Konsistenz ähnlich Gel-Zahnpasta war mein erstes Fliessfett (Da Ich jetzt vergleichen kann würde Ich auf NGLI 1 oder 2 tippen), das PDo ist gerade noch eben fest, also deutlich weicher.

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Ollek (25. September 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



ebenezer schrieb:


> Habe mir jetzt in meine Abu 804 und meine Blue Arc 840 satt
> Gelenkwellenfett eingefüllt (ca 3/4 gefüllt). Das dürfte in der Konsistenz so ähnlich sein wie Castrol PD0. (wie Gel-Zahnpasta)
> Zugegeben, die Rollen laufen nicht mehr ganz so leicht, wie mit der Werksseitigen Sparschmierung, aber absolut geräuschfrei und mit dem guten Gefühl einer dauerhaft guten Schmierung.



Dennoch das dürfte zuviel sein, wenns ähnlich wie PD0 ist reicht 1/8 teils sogar noch weniger vom Volumen des Getrieberaums.

Dafür hat man ja "Fliessfett" um mit relativ wenig Menge ausreichende Schmierung zu erzielen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. September 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

@Ollek
Entwerfe doch mal einen Füllstandanzeiger! :m

Je mehr drin ist, umso schwerer ist der Umwälzwiderstand.
Allerdings ist alles satt gepuffert, kann man ein zu leicht laufende auch gut mit bremsen.


----------



## ebenezer (25. September 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Ich behaupte mal:
bei jedem Fett, das nicht von selber fließt ist es egal, ob ich 1/3,
1/5 oder noch weniger einfülle. Das Fett wird bei der Bewegung von den Schmierstellen weggeschoben und es bleibt dauerhaft in etwa immer die selbe Menge dort.
Nur wenn ich so viel einfülle, daß das Spulenhubsystem das Fett in Bewegung hält brint es etwas.
Den leicht zäheren Lauf der Rolle nehme ich in Kauf.


----------



## Blauzahn (25. September 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Hallo,
ich verfolge schon geraume Zeit diesen Thread und bin auch schon dabei, verschiedene Anregungen/Mischungen vorzubereiten und auszuprobieren.
Zur Zeit nutze ich noch das Penn Rollenfett (das Rote) was von den fertigen Mischungen für mich derzeit das optimalste von der Konsistenz ist.
In letzter Zeit ertappe ich mich aber dabei, die frisch gefettete Rolle (welche in der Hand ohne Geräusche und Hakeln läuft) an die Rute zu Schrauben zu kurbeln und dabei meine Lauscher an den Blank zu legen....
was soll ich Euch sagen, das klingt grausam!
Ein schnarren und schaben... das überträgt sich doch über die Schnur ins Wasser?
Mag sein das nun der Eine oder Andere schmunzelt, vielleicht höre ich ja auch das Gras wachsen, aber probiert es mal aus...
haltet die Lauschlappen an den Blank und dreht die Rolle und sagt mir was ihr hört.
Ich bilde mir ein, Eure Mischungen veringern dieses Geräusch schon enorm, oder nicht?

Grüße vom "Blanklauscher"
René


----------



## friggler (25. September 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Ich vermute das Schaben der Schur esp. geflochtene an den Rutenringen dürfte weit lauter sein. Um das "Rollenschaben zu hören müsste der Fisch schon sein Ohr an die Rolle legen, aber dann ist es zu spät

Wenn Du wissen möchtest woher das/die Geräusche kommen lausche nicht über den Blank sondern über einen Schraubendreher. Den Griff auf das Ohr drücken und die Spitze an die zu prüfenden Stellen halten, s kannst Du sogar die einzelnen Bauteile/Stellen abhorchen und das lauteste Lager finden.
(So testet man auch Motoren wenn man kein Stethoskop hat...kannst jeden Zylinder + Ventilspiel einzeln abhören)
Ich mache das aber nur um ggf. einen Fehler/Lagerschaden aufzuspüren, glaube nicht wirklich dass es die Fische stört.

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. September 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Interessante Varianten der Blank und Rollenlauscher.
Sowas sieht schon zum Kugeln aus. 

Habe mir wegen den Knistergeräuschen in den Blanks sogar schon ein Stethoskop gekauft, um das mal genauer herauszuhören. 

Die Geräusche halte ich auch für verräterisch, sobald da was permanent beim Einkurbeln zu hören ist, denn eine lange "Gitarrensaite" Schnur überträgt das ganz gut. Räuber die das Zappeln eines Insektenbeins warnehmen, werden das sicher bemerken. Die Wobblerrasseln kommen auch akustisch ganz gut über die Schnur heraus, auch bei kleinen eigentlich sehr leisen Wobblern, was man bei sehr guter Ruhe hört.

Was mich im Moment interessiert und beschäftigt, ist die Frage ob eine beim Einzug rappelnde Kombination Schnur-Ringe nicht sogar die saubere Rollenfettung stören kann, kommt mir so vor mit einer sägenden Fireline Crystal 015. Wieso läuft die Rolle nach intensiven Einholen schlechter, ein Kratzen des Getriebes vermeine ich zu bemerken, wobei das nichtmal 10 Stunden waren. Könnte es sein, so abwegig wäre ein Abschütteln des Fettes durch die Vibrationen ja nicht. |kopfkrat
Werde jetzt mal in den nächsten Tagen den Gegentest mit anderer Schnur vornehmen.


----------



## friggler (25. September 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Die Geräusche halte ich auch für verräterisch, sobald da was permanent beim Einkurbeln zu hören ist, denn eine lange "Gitarrensaite" Schnur überträgt das ganz gut. Räuber die das Zappeln eines Insektenbeins warnehmen, werden das sicher bemerken. Die Wobblerrasseln kommen auch akustisch ganz gut über die Schnur heraus, auch bei kleinen eigentlich sehr leisen Wobblern, was man bei sehr guter Ruhe hört.



Ich glaube schon dass das "Schurtelefon" grundsätzlich funktioniert...

Aber wie der Fisch das aufnimmt#c
Möglicherweise ist das ja sogar ein zusätzlicher Lock-Reiz|kopfkrat
Mit meiner Berkley Lightning SSGS und der Skeletor, die beide überdurchschnittlich laute Schnursägen durch die Metallringe sind, fange Ich überdurchschnittlich gut...:q
Also evtl. eine Marktlücke??:vik:
Rasselkugeln für den Rotor und "singende" Rutenringe sowie die Auferstehung der rasselnden Klicker-Rücklaufsperre:m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. September 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Möglich ist alles, aber eins ist für mich klar:
Sobald sich die Fische an dieses egal-wie-auch-immer Geräusch gewöhnt haben bzw. dieses als "Achtung Spinnangler!" zu interpretieren gemerkt haben, ist es Essig mit fangen. In Schweden habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, daß man nur ordentliche Hechte fangen konnte wenn erst kein Motorboot mehr auf dem See war. :g

So am Anfang als Neuheitseffekt sehe ich auch die Aufmerksamkeitserheischung, das ist was los und es macht neugierig. Mit den Rasseln ist es auch so: Kann aufpeitschen, aber in einem verrasselten überfischten Gewässer lockt es keinen Räuber mehr hervor. Ich habe zeitweise mit ruhigen Wobblern viel besser gefangen als mit rasselnden. Anderseits bringen die Rasseln immer wieder in der Tiefe Fisch an den Haken.


friggler schrieb:


> Mit meiner Berkley Lightning SSGS und der Skeletor, die beide überdurchschnittlich laute Schnursägen durch die Metallringe sind, fange Ich überdurchschnittlich gut...:q


Damit sinkt meine Laune an meinen beiden neuen Berkleys S1 weiter. Scheint wohl "normal" zu sein das sägen. 
Immerhin, gut fangen wäre ein Ausgleich


----------



## Ollek (25. September 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



ebenezer schrieb:


> Ich behaupte mal:
> bei jedem Fett, das nicht von selber fließt ist es egal, ob ich 1/3,
> 1/5 oder noch weniger einfülle. Das Fett wird bei der Bewegung von den Schmierstellen weggeschoben und es bleibt dauerhaft in etwa immer die selbe Menge dort.



|kopfkrat Ja aber du sagst das es in etwa dem PD 0 gleichkommt:



ebenezer schrieb:


> Habe mir jetzt in meine Abu 804 und meine Blue Arc 840 satt
> Gelenkwellenfett eingefüllt (ca 3/4 gefüllt). Das dürfte in der Konsistenz so ähnlich sein wie Castrol PD0.



...Und das bedeutet das, wenn es tatsächlich dem PD 0 gleichkommt dann doch von selber fliesst und somit bei 3/4 Fülmenge defakto zuviel ist.

Und das was du sagst hört sich  nicht so an als das es sich um PD 0 handelt, denn das bleibt nicht dauerhaft dort wo es verdrängt wird.

Gruss#h

@

Angeldet

jo das werd ich mir Patentieren lassen...

PS: Gelenkwellenfett ist meiner Schätzung nach ca. "1-2 Nummern" Viskoser als PD 0

Werds morgen auf Arbeit mal vergleichen und ggf. Bilder einstellen.


----------



## ebenezer (26. September 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Den Rückschluß auf PD0 hatte ich aus einem anderen Posting übernommen, in dem es mit  Gelzahnpasta verglichen wurde.
Das Gelenkwellenfett ist wie Gelzahnpasta.
PD0 ist dann wohl doch flüssiger.
Ich schätze, das Gelenkwellenfett ist wohl eher ähnlich wie dieses Presslufthammerfett.
Mir gefällt diese Konsistenz ganz gut, weil sie den Lauf der Rolle nicht zu sehr hemmt, aber dennoch nirgends austritt.


----------



## Ollek (26. September 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

:q

Dieses "Presslufthammerfett" wie ich es nenne ist das PD0 auf dem linken Bild.
Man kann gut erkennen wie es vom Löffel "fliesst"

Auf dem Rechten Bild ist PD2 was wesenlich "steifer" |supergri ist als PD0. Dieses hätte die von dir erwähnte Eigenschaft das es sich dort sammelt wo es hingedrückt wird.

Das reicht aber auch denn an den Zahnrädern bzw. Getriebeteilen bleibt denoch ein hauchdünner Film über der auch bei hochbelasteten Getrieben für ausreichend Schmierung sorgt.

Aber 3/4 Füllmenge ist auf jedenfall zu viel, auch wenn es bei Gelenkwellen so ist das man die quasi richtig "vollguaddert"

Ich mache bei meinen Stationärrollen ne gute Brotmesserspitze voll rein und der Lauf ist erste Sahne.

Gruss#h

PS: #c mist ich kann die Bilder nicht noch ein zweites mal einfügen, sieh mal in den ersten Beiträgen da hab ich von den beiden Sorten  ein Foto gemacht.


----------



## Blauzahn (23. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Darf nur nicht zu dünnflussig sein, mußt evtl. was beimischen, Metall- oder Kunststoffgrieß.
> Das "Flüssigmetall" ist auch nur ein 2k-Epoxy-Kleber, aber mit Zusatz drin, bleibt eher spachtelartig beim Anmischen in Raumtemperatur. Ansonsten kann man es auch in der ja inzwischen wiedereingekehrten Kälte versuchen, da bleibt der 2K Kleber auch dicker. Muß ja nichts halten.


 
Hallo,
habe hier etwas günstiges zum Verschliessen des Hecklochs gefunden...
http://www.wegertseder.com/index_pr...der.com/shop/_cartgive/det_eb.asp?NUMM=eb1226
Vor allem die Dosierung und Weiterverwendung des Materials sind angenehm.


----------



## Zanderfänger (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Diesen Tipp habe ich heute bekommen. #h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. November 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Jupp, 000 steht drauf, genau Total ZS000, wie dünner Honig fließt es. Auch sehr günstig, 29,95 EUR für ein 5 kg !!! Eimer.
> Hab die Rolle hinten am Heckloch mit Flüssgmetall zugemacht und gut halb voll gefüllt.
> Selbst eine total schreddelige nietnagelneue 10200 läuft damit gut, wäre ansonsten einer der Kategorie "Totalschaden" gewesen, deswegen ebay und günstig. Werde mal weitere umbauen, das ist einfach nur ein geiles Rollgefühl.


War wohl doch nicht der optimale Testkandidat, diese 10200, von Zeit zu Zeit läuft sie rappelig, dann wieder weg, das dünne Fett puffert das nicht.
Problem: Das kleine rechte Kugellager ist nicht abgedichtet, dahin verdünnisiert sich was durch das Lager hindurch von dem NLGI-000 . Schade, braucht man wohl erst ein dichteres Lager, das große links ist dicht genug, sonst kann man den hohen Füllstand nicht halten. 

Anderseits habe ich eine Reihe inzwischen oder noch unnachgeschmierter schlecht laufender Arcs mit NLGI-Klasse-2 Fett aufgepäppelt, das schafft auch selbst eine schreddelige (WS) Rolle ruhig zu stellen, und selbst eine "verhurte" von ebay, gebraucht etc. erstrahlt wieder in neuem Rollglanz. Ganz leicht läuft es damit nicht, dafür kratzefrei und sehr satt. Für schwerere Rolleneinsätze so schon sehr gut. Wo ganz leichter Lauf gefragt ist, könnte es besser sein.
Noch besser: Kann man einfach ohne Totalreinigung draufschmieren aufs orginale, bzw. genauer gesagt alles abwischen und abputzen was so geht, dann neues drauf und okidoki! 

Da Spro kein Orginalnachschmierfett bisher zur Verfügung stellen kann, ist es so schon mal besser.

Die Rollen mit nur Nigrin-pur-dick im WS, wß.Titanfahradfett im WS und Öl+Nigrin-Fett-Mischung im Excenter laufen aber weiterhin gut, bzw. genauer gesagt nach 2 bis 2.5 Jahren (der erste "Oldie" ) immer besser! #6


----------



## Hooked (7. November 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Moin!
Hast Du denn auch schon  NLGI 0 oder 00 oder auch 1 getestet?
Bin leider immernoch nicht dazu gekommen. 
Habe da ein paar wirklich gute Fette ausgemacht, kann die aber bisher nur in riesigen Gebinden kaufen. Da soll sich aber ab nächstem Jahr was ändern.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. November 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



Hooked schrieb:


> Hast Du denn auch schon  NLGI 0 oder 00 oder auch 1 getestet?


Leider auch noch nicht, obwohl das Titan-Fahradfett ist deutlich weniger als NLGI-2, NLGI-0 hört sich nach dem Bericht von friggler mit seiner geringeren Wanderungsfreudigkeit schon sehr gut an. 

Das von mir grad verwendete NLGI-2 Fett verträgt sich einmal gut mit den Resten vom Orginalen, aber es klebt sehr gut, was auch andere Anwender bestätigen. Damit ist bei den WS-Rollen das Problem des Wegschiebens wohl passe, und die können ihren Job 100% sanftlaufend leisten.

Jetzt fehlt nur noch das verbesserte Leichtlauftuning. Bauartbedingt glaube ich aber nicht mehr, daß man eine WS-Arc so leichtlaufend hinbekommt wie die Schwestertypen mit Excenterschnurverlegung. Der WS-Reiter ist nicht so präzise schwebend geführt, als daß man auf die starke Haftfähigkeit ="Kleberei" verzichten könnte, das muß schon ein wenig "bappen", was aber eine gewisse kleine Hemmung bedeutet.


----------



## waltertimo (7. November 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

HI Leute !
ich nem eine mischung aus Teflonfett und ein sprühfett aus dem groß maschinenbau  speziell für großdreh anlagen damit werden die gleitflächen der schneidtische behandelt absolut wasserfest und es ist trotzdem elastisch genug um in jede ritze zu kommen .
Hab das fet nun in meiner Brandungsrolle seid 5 jahren im einsatz und noch keine einbusen an der drehfreude der rolle gehabt.

grüße Timo


----------



## Ossipeter (7. November 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Hallo Timo,
danke für diesen Tip. aber wie kommt einer wie ich an diese "Geheimzutaten"? Wenn möglich in Portionen die zahlbar und verwendbar sind.


----------



## waltertimo (7. November 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Das teflonfett bekommst du in jedem guten schmierstoff handel oder bei schreinereien da hab ich es her gehabt war auch ned so teuer .
Das andere müsst ich mich mal schlau machen . werde mich dann nochmal melden ein kumpel von mir benutz MOS² fett mit feinststaub aus Graphit geht auch gut ab die tunke .
ÄHM Hier bekommst du das fett http://www.messermacherbedarf.de/xt...d=218&XTCsid=fcc8fa53dd80ffedb58ef9983c64558f
greez


----------



## waltertimo (7. November 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Oder da einfach die daten blätter anschaun die haben ziemlich viel schmierstoffehttp://www.dr-tillwich.com/


----------



## Hooked (8. November 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Danke für die Links!
Hab da was ziemlich optimales bei Dr.Tillwich gefunden:

http://www.dr-tillwich.com/Prospekte/PDF-dt/TF2460DT.pdf

oder

http://www.dr-tillwich.com/Prospekte/PDF-dt/tf2450dt.pdf.

Jetzt steht nur wieder die Frage der Beschaffung im Raum...


----------



## waltertimo (8. November 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

hi !
Ich würd sagen einfach mal anfragen . Mehr als geht ned könn se ja ned sagen werd da morgen mal anrufen berichte dann vom gespräch 
greez


----------



## donlotis (10. November 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Hallo, nach dem Tipp eines Bekanntem habe ich mal ein wenig gegoogelt. Das hier könnte auch ein interessantes Fett sein:

>>Klick mich<<

Benutzt wird es von professionellen Inline-Skatern, d.h. das Fett ist für hohe Drehgeschwindigkeiten geeignet und wasserresistent.

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Horndorsch (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Habs auch mal mit Fliessfett NLG 0 probiert. Leider läuft meine 10400 damit auch kratzig. Bin so langsam am verzweifeln!!|kopfkrat Die besten Laufeigenschaften hatte ich bisher mit Teflon-Fahradfett von Atlantik. Allerdings war auch das nicht befriedigend. Ich glaub fast meine Rolle ist für die Tonne und das nach nur 8 Monaten mäßigem Gebrauch (ca. 2h/Woche Spinnfischen an der Ostsee).

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Du hast einfach noch das falsche Fett. 
Die Kebrigkeit muß recht hoch sein, damit es sich nicht verdrängen läßt.


----------



## Horndorsch (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

@angeldet
Das mit dem falschen Fett glaub ich auch. Das Fahrradfett ist wirklich klebrig, nur leider fühlt es sich dann irgendwie mehlig an. Die Frage ist nur: Welches ist das richtige Fett?#c
Ne gut laufende Rolle zu finden scheint mir einfacher und nervenschonender als diese ewige Bastelei. :c
Ich habe z.B. noch ne Libra SA3500, die läuft mit dem Fliessfett wie irre. Nur leider ist die ziemlich schwer.

Sollte es irgenwann einen totsicheren Fett-Geheimtipp geben, lass es mich wissen.#h


----------



## Walstipper (14. März 2008)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Gibt es mitlerweile Erfahrungen beim Fetten von Shimano-Rollen? Erwähnt wurde ja, das man denen lieber kein Fließfett antuen sollte....Was wären die Alternativen?

Heute ist nämlich meine Technium FB 1000 eingetroffen und ich muss sagen, sie läuft irgendwie kratzig. Auch nachdem ich 2-3 Tropfen vom beiliegenden Shimano-Öl in das Wartungsloch der vermeintlich ungeschmierten Rolle tropfte, änderte sich nichts. Stradic sowie MgS waren da pflegeleichter. Muss sich die Rolle vielleicht erst noch "warmlaufen"?


----------



## Hooked (15. März 2008)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Moin,

wenn Sie jetzt schon kratzt, würde ich die Rolle Umtauschen. 

Wenn es zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt innerhalb der Garantie  aufgetreten wäre, hätte ich Sie zur Wartung eingeschickt.
Nach Ablauf der Garantie-oder Gewährleistungszeit, würde ich erst selber Hand anlegen.

Wenn man es doch eher selber macht, dann muß man halt mit dem Garantieverlust leben.
Ist ja auch nicht unbedingt schlimm.

Was übrigens auch noch auffällt ist, das Shimano eher auf Öl als Schmiermittel setzt, wohingegen z.B. Daiwa eher mit Fett schmiert.

Wenn Du Deine Shim. mit Fett schmierst, wird sie wohl etwas schwergängiger laufen, aber nicht mehr so kratzen. 
Muß man eben ausprobieren. Oder auch nicht...


----------



## revel (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Wie wäre es ganz einfach mit Motorradkettenöl ? Uberall erhältlich in handlichen Dosen, kriecht in alle Ecken beim Sprühen um sich nach dem antrocknen hartnäckig festzukrallen  Die Belastungen in den Rollen dürften erheblich unter denen einer Motorradkette liegen.


----------



## Blauzahn (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Denke ich auch, dass der Lauf erschwert wird.
So wie ich dieses Fett kenne, klebt das ziemlich nach dem verfliegen der Lösungsmittel. 
Da pappen die Finger dran... das dürfte dann auch jede Menge Schmutzpartikel zum anhaften verleiten und somit nicht sehr dienlich sein.
Probier es doch mal an einer alten Rolle aus :g


----------



## isi 81 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

|waveyieses Thema interressiert mich sehr da ich in den nächsten Tagen meine10400 arc bekomme . Hab aber noch nicht so recht rauslesen können welches nun das "optimale" fett ist.

Titanfett,hochleistungskugellagerfett,usw 

Brauch echt eure Hillfe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

Gern auch per PN.


----------



## Ollek (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Moin Isi

Meine Meinung als Getriebemechaniker ist in Angelrollen muss nicht zwangsläufig "Hochleistungsfett", mir steht es aber gratis zur verfügung und deshalb mach ichs rein.

Ein Hochleistungsfett muss schon deshalb nicht in eine Angelrolle  da die Belastungen für die es konzipiert ist in einer Angelrolle nicht vorkommen und der eigentliche Wirkungsgrad des Fettes nie erreicht wird wo es sonnst seine Eigenschaften entfalten kann. (Druck & Wärme)

Sicher wird das Getriebe einer Angelrolle belastet aber in keinem Vergleich zu einem Maschinengetriebe für das es gedacht ist.
Bei einer Angelrolle sollte der Korrosionschutz im Vordergrund stehen was man mit einem gutem Feinmechanikeröl hinkriegt.

#h


----------



## Bondex (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Mein Vater hat uralte Uhrwerke erst mit Bezin ausgespült, gesäubert und danach mit Rindertalk ausgekocht und die liefen danach wirklich excellent und gehen jetzt auf die Minute genau. Der Vorteil es verklebt nicht, ist billig, trocken und es fängt kaum Staub und Dreck. Außerdem kriecht es beim Kochen in jeden noch so kleinen Winkel


----------



## Ollek (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



Bondex schrieb:


> Mein Vater hat uralte Uhrwerke erst mit Bezin ausgespült, gesäubert und danach mit Rindertalk ausgekocht und die liefen danach wirklich excellent und gehen jetzt auf die Minute genau. Der Vorteil es verklebt nicht, ist billig, trocken und es fängt kaum Staub und Dreck. Außerdem kriecht es beim Kochen in jeden noch so kleinen Winkel



 moin Bondex

Ist aber glaub ich doch nicht mehr ganz Zeitgemäss, gibt heutztage bessere Lösungen. 

:m Heutige Uhren gehen bis auf die Sekunde genau.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



Bondex schrieb:


> Mein Vater hat uralte Uhrwerke erst mit Bezin ausgespült, gesäubert und danach mit Rindertalk ausgekocht und die liefen danach wirklich excellent und gehen jetzt auf die Minute genau. Der Vorteil es verklebt nicht, ist billig, trocken und es fängt kaum Staub und Dreck. Außerdem kriecht es beim Kochen in jeden noch so kleinen Winkel


Das erinnert mich an die Monsterlösung für Schraubfaule, die ich letztens mal las.

Man nehme dazu einen großen Kochtopf voll Getriebeöl, erhitze das ordentlich, aber ohne zu brodeln und überkochen, und schmeiße da die Rollenbodies rein, wo alles schön ausgekocht und neu geölt wird. Lange abtropfen lassen, trocknen usw.

Nur bleibt so einiger Dreck (Sand) halt drin, und vor allem haben unsere ganzenen neueren Rollen spätestens seit 1985 Kunststoffteile drin und dran, die halten das sicher nicht so gut aus.

Also brauchbare Getriebefette gibt es doch fast in jedem Supermarkt, Getriebe+Motoröle in jeder Tankstelle, davon gibt es reichlich, und wie Ollek schon schreibt: Die Anforderungen sind bei Angelrollen was die Drehzahl und Wattstärke betrifft, nicht hoch. 

Eher ist ide Verbleib+Klebekraft ein Problem, das hier ja auch das Eingangsthema mit der Idee einer Dauerschmierung. Das Grundproblem dabei ist die dafür notwendige Öldichtigkeit gegen Ölaustritt, die nicht vorbereitet ist.

Normal mit einem nur partiell aufgetragenen Schmiermittel muss man sich schon entscheiden zwischen Leichtlauf und dauerhafter Schmierung, beides gleichzeitig geht nicht so richtig, da durch das Lagerspiel und die zwangsläufigen statischen verkanntenden Belastungen immer wieder Schmiermittel weggedrückt wird. Keine Rolle ist ganz spielfrei, und wenn man ordentlich an der Kurbel rumwürgt, passiert schon was an der Mechanik, eher statische Kraft, aber immerhin ganz schön viel über die Hebel der Kurbel und des Rotors, was sich alles im kleinen Getriebe trifft.


----------



## isi 81 (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

@ahgel det und welches Fett ist nun Gut bzw sehr gut geeignet? 
Wenn möglich namen und hersteller!

Danke


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Das geht so nicht einfach, Du findest keinen homogenen Markt mehr vor, vor allem nicht im Consumer-Bereich. Jeder bietet was anderes, verkauft meist aus der Großcharge und nicht mehr aus der Dauerproduktion, das meiste ist schnell wieder weg, selbst industriell wird das zu einem überragenden Problem, obwohl da mehr Leute notwendigerweise auf einer Mindestkontinuität bestehen. 
Was nützt eine Angabe zu einem Produkt, was es nicht mehr gibt oder nur mal an einer Stelle kaufbar war?


----------



## isi 81 (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Aha. Aber auf was sollte ich bei einem Fett achten zb silikonlos usw?


----------



## Ollek (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Nö Silikonbasis ist Ok, Harz und Säurefrei sollte es sein.


----------



## isi 81 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Aha vielen Dank da werd ich mir mal was Passendes suchen|wavey:


----------



## Khaane (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Servus allerseits,

ich möchte hier meine Erfahrungen mit diversen Fließfetten und "Experimenten" posten.

Ich bin bei der Pflege und Wartung meiner Rollen sehr genau und zu Anfang habe ich sie mit normalen Kettenfließfett gewartet. 

Leider tritt bei den Red Arcs das Phänomen der Schwergängigkeit auf, also habe ich mehrfach das Kettenfließfett mit Teflonöl gemischt - Vorweg die Red Arc hatte einen sehr guten Lauf mit der Mixtur, doch leider wurde die Rolle öfter mal "feucht". 

D.h. das Öl hatte eine zu Hohe Viskosität und ist aus der Rolle ausgetreten.

Habe mir dann letztens eine Tube Penn Rollenfett bei Moritz Kaltenkirchen für 1,95 € zugelegt und bin begeistert.

Warum so lange experimentieren, wenn die Lösung doch so nahe ist? :q

Die Rolle läuft superleicht, hat eine gute Dämpfungswirkung, ist nicht zu flüssig aber hat die optimale Viskosität.

Kann das Rollenfett nur empfehlen und werde meine Rollen nur noch damit warten, da es einfacher, salzwasserresistent, somit besser und vergleichsweise günstig zu haben ist.

Obendrein ist das Fett rot eingefärbt, das die Erkennung der optimalen Schmierung sehr erleichtert.

Ich hoffe das ich damit etwas Aufklärung und die Fettfrage bei dem einen oder anderen klären konnte 

Gruß
Khaane

http://www.fisch-server.de/product_info.php?info=p13404


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Hallo Khaane!

Dann bist Du ja der zweite sehr überzeugte Penn-Schmierer! 
(nach donlotis)
Ich werde mir bei nächster Gelegenheit das auch mal bestellen und mit den anderen Schmierungen vergleichen, auf jeden Fall eine interessante Sache, wenn erst erstens so fertig zu bekommen ist, und zweites auf dem recht anspruchsvollen Red-Arc Trieb gute Schmierergebnisse zeigt. #6


----------



## Hollywood (6. August 2008)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Hat schon mal jemand Dow 33 versucht? Das habe ich immer für meine Paintballmarkierer verwendet (der Bolzen bewegt sich hier max um die 30 mal die Sekunde vor uns zurück) und es ist für Temperaturen im Minus bis Plus ca geschätzte 40 Grad einsetzbar.


----------



## Steinbeißer (8. August 2008)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Ja, das Dow 33 habe ich in einer Sänger Spirit Big Fish 6000 ausprobiert, die hat auch so einen "schwebenden" Wormshaft, wie die Red Arc, bei dem sich der Reiter nur auf der Wormshaftwelle abstützt. Fand das Fett aber nicht zuriedenstellend. Es wurde sofort aus den Wormshaftgängen und von den Flanken des Antriebsrades verdrängt - natürlich vorher alles penibel gereinigt und entfettet. Allerdings war das Dow 33, das ich hatte, laut Aufdruck schon sehr lange überlagert... , ob das altert???? |kopfkrat

Gruß, René


----------



## edeltrout (18. November 2008)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Hallo an alle Rollenfetter,
ich habe noch einen Tip, ein Fett, mit dem ich super Erfahrung gemacht habe.

Es ist ein Fett für Präzisionslager, Temperaturbeständig von 
-30 bis +130 Grad, Wasserbeständig, flissfähig, korrosionsschützend, für hohe Drehzahlbereiche geeignet.

Ich habe das Fett in der Industrie für Spindellagerrungen verwendet, dort wurden Präzisionslager mit hohen Drehzahlen und Genauigkeiten verbaut.

Meiner Meinung nach das beste was man seinen Rollenlagern und Gleitlagern in der Angelrolle antun kann.

Das Fett:  ISOFLEX NBU 15 von der Firma Klüber.


----------



## mr.pepse (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Bin gerade dabei, diesen Thread zu durchwälzen. Beim Wehrdienst haben wir die Waffen des GepardFlaKPanzers gepflegt. In die Waffen kam die hier auch angesprochene Molykote zum Einsatz - ein widerliches Zeug. Sie ist auch sehr flüssig, könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass diese "aus allen Poren" austreten könnte. Ich denke da insbesondere - bei Shimanos - an den Rücklaufsperrenhebel - und dann wäre die Sauerei groß - bäh - mir rollen sich die Fußnägel beim Gedanken an das Zeug auf |wavey:
Ein anderes eingesetztes Fett, mit dem wir die Rohre vorm Einsetzen großzügig einschmierten, war ein recht flüssiges cremefarbenes. Aufgrund seiner Farbe und Konistenz nannten wir es "Elefantenwichse". Die genaue Bezeichnung kenne ich nicht, aber es war in rechteckigen abgeflachten ca. einen Liter fassenden Bundeswehr-Dosen abgefüllt. Kennt das jemand? Das könnte ich mir sehr gut als brauchbares Fett zur Flüssiglagerung des Getriebes vorstellen. Da unsere beliebte (scherz  )Panzerhalle unbeheizt war, weiß ich, dass es auch bei leichten Minusgraden nicht hart wird.

Und was machen die Langeittests?

@Det:
Hast du das Pennfett mal probiert? Was sagt der Verglecih zum Fließfett?


----------



## Radon (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Das hier ist meine Wahl zum schmieren:

http://www.tri2b.com/73-ShopMaterial-,e_98098.prod,r_13739.htm

Ich mag keinen "Fettsumpf" in meinen Rollen. Dieses doch decht dünnflüssige Öl krieht an alle Stellen wo es hingehört und bleibt durch die Haftwirkung auch dort. Ausserdem ist es ausreichend Wasserfest und auf Nutzung mit punktuell starkem Druck ausgelegt.
Was für eine Farradkette bei konstantem Betrieb über 50km im Schlamm gut ist, sollte auch für Rollen gehen.

Gruss
Radon


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



mr.pepse schrieb:


> @Det:
> Hast du das Pennfett mal probiert? Was sagt der Verglecih zum Fließfett?


Hab ich noch nicht besorgt von Penn.
Eher kommt wohl mal eine heftigere Total-Conversion, genau mit Entfernen dieser unnützen dummen Geschichte Rücklaufsperrenbedienhebel, 2 überflüssige sehr schlecht zu dichtende Löcher im Getriebegehäuse, und einen Eingriff ist das Rückenmark der Rolle von oben, in das Sperrlager. Das alles 3 zu, und man ist dem U-Boot ein näher!


----------



## otti1 (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Hallo zusammen,

da ich ganz gut Beziehungen zu Fuchs Lubritech habe, habe ich diese letztes Jahr mal bezgl. Angelrollenschmierung angesprochen. Mir wurde dann Lagermeister 3000 Plus und Stabylan W880 gegeben.
Daraufhin habe ich meine Rollen letztes Jahr mit Lagermeister 3000 eingesprüht. Ein Sprühfett das leichtgängig ist und haftet wie Hund. Bis jetzt laufen die noch wunderbar.
Zum ölen wurde mir von Fuchs Stabylan W880 gegeben - hab ich aber noch nicht ausprobiert da ich noch Shimanoöl habe. Kennt das W880  jemand? Bin unsicher da das Shimanoöl viel flüssiger ist.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Nighty78 (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Das mit den Kugellagern ist schon wichtig.
> Eine RedArc behält ohne weitere Ausbauten immer 4 wichtige KL drin.
> 
> Prinzipiell kann man das Gehäuse ja auch mit Petroleum auspinseln, ablaufen lassen, dann bräuchte man nicht total zerlegen.
> ...


 


Wo bekomme ich das Fett her??? Kennt jemand ne Bezugsquelle??? Und das Flüssigmetall, wo bekommt man das her???

Wäre für jede Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## Nighty78 (1. März 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Oder macht es überhaupt noch jemand bei der Arc, die Methode mit dem Fliessfett???


----------



## heinzrch (1. März 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

@Radon: von dem Finishline Fahrradkettenöl bin ich auch begeistert - durch die zähflüssige Eigenschaft bleibt es wirklich lange am Schmierort, ohne woanders hinzulaufen. Speziell für Penn Multis ist es genial. Für Baitcaster-Rollen (Spulen-Achslager) ist es aber definitiv viel zu zäh, auch für offene Schmierstellen (Schnurführer Multi) ist es nicht geeignet. Dafür nehm ich das Synthetiköl mit Teflon, ebenfalls von Finishline (rote Flasche). Das Keramikfett von Finishline macht übrigens als Getriebefett ebenfalls einen sehr guten Eindruck !


----------



## gigg (8. März 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Ich werde das hier in einer Rolle probieren. Konsistenz ist zähflüssig, etwa 00.




         Aus Lagerbestand der Bundeswehr

                     Synthetische Fließfett (waffenöl)

                         MIL-L-46000 B           

sie bieten auf 1 Dose Waffenöl 0-158 Inhalt Dose 1 US Quart=0,94 liter - Original verschlossen

Diese hochwertige Hochleistung-Fließfett wird bei der US-Arme, NATO und Bundeswehr beim Einsatz und zur pflege
bzw. wartung von automatischen waffen.Maschinenkanonen und bordkanonen eingesetzt.
Im freien handel (z.B. waffengeschäften) ist diese öl nicht erhältlich.

Anwendungsbereich: Schmierung von automatischen waffen

Gebrauchstemperaturen: -54°C bis + 127°C

Eingenschaften:

- Silikonfrei

- Ein hoher viskositätsindex

- Sehr gutes korrosionsschutz

- Keine Harzbildung

- Geringste Verdampfungsverlust

- Kunststoffverträglich

- Schutz von salz und feuchtigkeitskorrosion



Privatverkauf ohne Garantie und Rücknahme.


----------



## Hooked (8. März 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Das geistert schon seit Jahren bei iehBäy rum.
Teste mal und schreib wies ist. Ich dachte immer, es wäre etwas zu dünnflüssig.


----------



## gigg (9. März 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Muß mich berichtigen. Das Fett ist eher pastös, aber sehr weich- wie dünne Marmelade.  Gibt´s im ebeii für ein paar €.
Auf dem Spatel hier im Bild tropft es kaum nach unten. (Konsistenz in etwa wie Det´s Nigrin-Mix).
mr. pepse wird es als seine "Elefantenwichse" wiedererkennen.
Zumindest ist die Farbe Elfenbein...


----------



## gigg (10. März 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Für alle die was zur Mischbarkeit von Fetten/Ölen und Schmierung allgemein lesen wollen:

http://www.klueber.com/Kontakt/Kontakt_Unterseiten/pdf-broschueren/Linearfuehrungen-DE.PDF


----------



## Blindfischer (10. März 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



Nighty78 schrieb:


> Wo bekomme ich das Fett her??? Kennt jemand ne Bezugsquelle??? Und das Flüssigmetall, wo bekommt man das her???
> 
> Wäre für jede Hilfe dankbar.




Du bekommst so ein Fett (zwar von anderen Herstellern, aber dieselbe Klasse) problemlos im Landmaschinenhandel an der Ersatzteiltheke.
Für Zentralschmieranlagen wird wohl Schwerpunktmässig das 00 verwendet, damit experimentier ich gerade rum.

Knetmetall (2 Komponenten Knete) hab ich aus dem Baumarkt, Flüssigmetall wüsst ich so nicht.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. März 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

guckt mal: wäre das was???

http://cgi.ebay.de/5-Kg-Getriebe-Fl...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Blindfischer (14. März 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Hi Kohlmeise, ich denke schon.

Aber wäre mir zuviel, hatte ich auch schon im Auge, aber damit kannst Du das ganze Board mit Fett versorgen.

Ich war beim Landmaschienhandel, da gibt´s ne 1 Kg Tube für 7,50 und die reicht schon ewig.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. März 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Hi Blindfischer!

Hast ja eigentlich recht, 5 kg ist schon ne Menge. 
Werde mich mal bei mir umhören. Es ging mir auch vor allem um die Typenbezeichnung. Wenn das passt, organisiere ich mir auch ne Tube.


----------



## poseTief (14. März 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Moin, Moin,

ist ja interessant wat man alles beim Rollenfetten anstellen kann. Habe bisher, wenn überhaupt, mit dem Penn-Fett gearbeitet und bin auch soweit zufrieden.

Wenn ich das alles so lese mit dem Fliessfett, hört sich das so an als wenn das Penn-Fett ebenfalls sowas wie Fliessfett ist. Kann jemand meinen Eindruck teilen?

Petri Heil


----------



## Bobster (14. März 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Natürlich kann man sich endlos lange über Rollenfett
unterhalten. Mancheiner kommt auch zu überraschenden
Einfällen und Problemlösungen....aber
Ich kann auch am Ende der Saison zu meinem örtlichen
Angelgeschäft gehen und mir 'ne Tube Penn Rollenfett
für sage und schreibe -,95 € (Angebot) holen.
Das hat seit Jahren noch keiner meiner Rollen geschadet.

Aber selbstverständlich jeder so wie er möchte...#c


Bobster


----------



## gigg (19. März 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*




Hab´hier eine ältere Mitchell 300x mit dem Bundeswehr 0-158
Fließfett geschmiert. Das (sehr gute) Mitchell Original Fett wurde entfernt.
Die Rolle läuft nun wie zu erwarten leichter, da das BW-Fett ein sehr weiches Fett u.a. für Kleingetriebe ist. Man sieht hier auf dem Bild rechts unten Fettüberschuss - könnte man noch etwas auffüllen zur "Naßsumpfschmierung". 
Nachteil: Die Rolle schwitzt etwas, da der Gehäusedeckel nicht abdichtet. Beheben könnte man das mit Gehäusedichtung - demontierbar.
Das Fett ist geeignet, ich würde es aber für Kugellager/Feinmechanik bevorzugen und für Excenterrollen ein
Rollenfett oder weiches Allzweckfett verwenden, da es den Lauf besser dämpft.


----------



## bärchen (20. März 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Hallo zusammen,

alles schön und gut mit eurem Thread,

aber ich frage mich, ob ihr nur eure Rollen putzt, Getriebe ölt und und und...

Geht doch einfach angeln, anstelle nur vor der Computerkiste zu sitzen und über Fette und Öle zu philosophieren.

Ich mache mir bei meinen Rollen überhaupt keinen Kopf:

Alle 2-3 Jahre mal ein wenig Staucherfett dran und fettich is...


----------



## Ollek (20. März 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



bärchen schrieb:


> Geht doch einfach angeln, anstelle nur vor der Computerkiste zu sitzen und über Fette und Öle zu philosophieren.










*Zum Angeln???

*





  Ne du dafür sind die echt zu schade


----------



## bärchen (23. März 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Am besten die Rollen komplett in ein Glas mit Öl getaucht,  und nicht mehr rausholen, 
dann halten die ewig und verschleissen auch nicht.  )


----------



## TRANSformator (23. März 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



bärchen schrieb:


> Am besten die Rollen komplett in ein Glas mit Öl getaucht,  und nicht mehr rausholen,
> dann halten die ewig und verschleissen auch nicht.  )



Aber bitte harz- und säurefrei.


----------



## angelbox (23. März 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Wer mit den Rollen viel rollt und angelt, muss auch ordenlich schmieren! #6

Viele Rollen sind ab Werk schlecht geschmiert, aber einmal so richtig gut geschmiert geht sie ab, die Luzi!


----------



## schrauber78 (23. März 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



angelbox schrieb:


> ...aber einmal so richtig gut geschmiert geht sie ab, die Luzi!


 
Woher kennst du meine Freundin???


----------



## TRANSformator (24. März 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> Woher kennst du meine Freundin???



Tja, wo sich die Gute wohl überall rumtreibt, wenn du Angeln gehst|supergri.


----------



## fishmike (20. April 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Hallo,
hat schonmal wer die Erfahrung gemacht dass sich Fliessfett nicht mit dem Fett in der Rolle verträgt?
Ich hab mir auch ein wenig Fliessfett 00 und Lagerfett besorgt. Diese beiden kann man sehr gut zusammenmischen um die Viskosität perfekt einzustellen.
Der Schmierspezialist bei dem ich das gekauft habe meinte dass es sehr unwahrscheinlich ist dass sich das Fett das bereits in der Rolle ist nicht mit dem Fliessfettgemisch verträgt.

Hat schonmal wer die Erfahrung gemacht?
Bin nämlich ehrlich gesagt zu faul das alles zu entfetten bzw. bei älteren Rollen ist das ganz schön viel Aufwand weil man genau die Zahnradstellung markieren muss...

//Michi


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. April 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Sehr unwahrscheinlich ist es aber nun nicht, vor allem bei den vielen Rollen assembled in Asia. 
Was für Fette verwenden die dort? #c
Jedenfalls ist es schon mal ausnehmend schwierig bis unmöglich diese Fette hier zu bekommen. #q

Fette sind auf verschiedenen Trägern aufgebaut, und viele kann man auch gut mischen. Motoröle vom Auto sind z.B. eben auf gut mischbare Bestandteile wegen CC,CD,SAE usw. beschränkt, das ist ein Vorteil in dem Fall. Das wird mit einem 08/15 Billigöl was mit der Nähmaschine mitkam wahrscheinlich nicht gut gehen.
Wenn du Orginaltuben hast, kannst du ja nach Spezifikationen in der Aufschrift suchen, je mehr eingehalten werden umso kompatibler ist das Zeugs mit andern.

Aber man kann von dem Spekulieren und Rätselraten her die Sache auch anders angehen: Weißt Du was wirklich in der Rolle drin ist und verwendet wurde?

Das jetzt zu vermischen bringt keinesfalls eine Verbesserung, sondern im besten Falle funktioniert es unschädlich und bringt mehr Schmiermittel in die Rolle. Möchte man einen exzellenten besonders vorzüglichen Lauf haben, stört das vorhandene Zeugs nur - es muss raus.
Und wenn etwas schief geht, die Fett und Öle verharzen oder gar verkleben, hast Du die Arschkarte, weil dann geht es erst richtig schwer heraus ...

Also was solls? So als Notfixing kann man einfach was ähnlich aussehendes reinschmieren - besser als nix und wenn es lüppt, hat man erstmal gewonnen.

Für eine erstklassige Schmierung ist das aber nicht das richtige ...


----------



## fishmike (20. April 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Da muss ich dir wohl recht geben, man weiß nie was da drin ist... ich bin jetzt mal die Risikovariante gegangen, das meiste raus gekratzt und neues Fett rein - läuft super!

Die Ryobi Applause sind ja ein Prototyp der erst vervollständigt werden muss...
1. fast kein Fett und läuft somit auch nicht so richtig gut
2. die kleine Schraube auf dem s-kurven Teil stand bei meiner Rolle etwas weit raus und war auch locker... also wer da die Rolle nicht aufschraubt wird da ziemlich schnell einen Getriebeschaden verzeichnen...

Aber - mit ein wenig arbeit läuft und läuft und läuft die Rolle


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. April 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Ich habe für mich das perfekte Fertigfliessfett gefunden. 
Es nennt sich Winkelgetriebefett und ist für Motorsensen. In meienem Fall von Husquarna (oder so ähnlich).

Das Zeug hat eine fast flüssige Konsistenz und nach ca. 20 Betriebsstunden in einer Red Arc kann ich sagen es ist das Beste was ich je hatte.

Ich habe die Arc aufgemacht um zu dehen wie es drin aussieht. Das Fett war genau da wo ich es hingeschmiert hatte. Es lag wie eine Haut über der Wormschaftwelle. Durch Drehen des Rotors bewegte ich den Reiter auf der Welle hin und her - und Diese dicke Fetthaut schloss sich sofort wieder ihm.|kopfkrat

Das Zeug verschob sich nicht. Es blieb einfach da wo es war.|bigeyes

Sowas habe ich bis jetzt noch nie gesehen. Es ist da und dort bleibt es auch.#6​


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. April 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Ist es das?






Hört sich gut an mit dem Verbleiben des Fettes, denn oft wird es zur Seite transportiert.
Für Motorsensen ist schon mal gut, da tobt die perfekte Sauerei aus Sand und Dreck :g, und muss abgewehrt werden.

Oben ist zwar ein kleiner Schreibfehler "Angle" statt "Angel", aber das macht nix! :q


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. April 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Bingo!!

Da isses!!#6

Hab leider keine Ahnung wo man es bekommt, da es meinem Schwiegervater gehörte der vor kurzem verstorben ist.

Sag mal wo du es gefunden hast und kann man es online bestellen? Ich würde mir sofort noch ne Tube bestellen.

Das Zeug schliesst sich auf der Welle sofortwider, so dass du gar nicht siehst ob da jemals ein Nocken durchlief!#6

MfG Andi


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. April 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Hier z.B.
http://www.husqvarna.com/de/landsca...sories/schmierstoffe/winkelgetriebefett-eco-/
Da gibts auch "Händler vor Ort", werde ich mal aufsuchen.


----------



## Algon (20. April 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Hallo,

was spricht eigentlich gegen ein org. Rollenfett vom Hersteller? Außer dem Preis.

MfG Algon


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. April 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

@Algon

Dagegen spricht, dass jeder Hersteller versucht zu sparen und das zum günstigsten Preis zu machen.:g
Was wiederum nicht für ein Optimum an Qualität spricht.
Etwas höherwertiges als die Originalschmiere kann auch einer Mittelklasserolle nicht schaden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. April 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



Algon schrieb:


> was spricht eigentlich gegen ein org. Rollenfett vom Hersteller? Außer dem Preis.


Na in dem Falle ganz einfach:
Du bekommst das exakt gleiche nicht einfach nach, der Vertriebskanal führt es nicht. #q (Spro, Ryobi, Fehlanzeige)
Das finde ich ziemlich blöde, denn das wäre die einfachste Möglichkeit der Rolle bei einem Verbesserungsbedarf auf die Sprünge zu helfen, und vollkommen ungefährlich für die vorhandene Schmierung und ohne großen Hausputz. Eigentlich MUSS sowas vorhanden sein, aber viele Rollenanbieter sehen das eben anders, und dabei glaube ich Thomas Kubiak schon, dass er den Spro Vertreter damit genervt hat. :g

Wenn man jetzt schon was anderes quasi nehmen muss, organsieren muss, wieso denn nicht gleich was ganz überdimensioniertes nehmen? 
Hochleistungsschmierstoffe mit guter Haftfähigkeit und dichtem Sitz können nur nützen, nicht schaden. 
Und wenn was daneben ginge, beim ersten Experiment, wäre der Schaden auch wieder einfach behebbar. 
Es lockt aber der Gewinn mit einem richtig feinen sehr lange anhaltendem guten Rollenlauf. :l


----------



## Algon (20. April 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Na in dem Falle ganz einfach:
> Du bekommst das exakt gleiche nicht einfach nach, der


Das wuste ich nicht, da ich nur Abu ,Penn, und Shimanorollen habe. Und für diese Rollen ist org. Fett und Öl verfügbar.
Ob es nun auch das Fett ist was sie bei der Produktion reingehauen haben weiß man aber auch nicht.

MfG Algon


----------



## donlotis (20. April 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Es nennt sich Winkelgetriebefett und ist für Motorsensen. In meienem Fall von Husquarna (oder so ähnlich).



Das hört sich ja mal gut an, und ist auch noch Bio... :m

Gruß donlotis


----------



## melis (21. April 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

So ein Fett gibt es auch von Stihl als Hochleistungs-Getriebefett. Gibt es in 80g und 225g. Habe ich schon gekauft, testen tue ich zur Zeit das Oil of Rohloff, deshalb muss das Stihl jetzt warten.


----------



## Algon (21. April 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Oil of Olaz |kopfkrat :q

MfG Algon


----------



## Khaane (21. April 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



melis schrieb:


> So ein Fett gibt es auch von Stihl als Hochleistungs-Getriebefett. Gibt es in 80g und 225g. Habe ich schon gekauft, testen tue ich zur Zeit das Oil of Rohloff, deshalb muss das Stihl jetzt warten.



Viel Spaß mit Oil of Rohloff, du weisst schon das es ein "Trockenfett" für die Kette ist - Bzw. dass das Oil sehr schnell eintrocknet, aus dem Grund die Fahrradkette staubresistent zu halten.


----------



## melis (21. April 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Ah Mister Laber Laber, du weißt wieder einmal nur die Hälfte. Und das ist schon sehr viel für dich.


----------



## Khaane (21. April 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



melis schrieb:


> Ah Mister Laber Laber, du weißt wieder einmal nur die Hälfte. Und das ist schon sehr viel für dich.



Dann erklär doch mal, wie du das gute Kettenöl einsetzt? Für die Lager oder direkt ins Getriebe?

PS: Welchen Vorteil bringt es bzgl. des Einsatzes von hochwertigen teflonversetzten Ölen in Lagern und entsprechenden Fetten im Getriebe? Außer das Rohloff extrem dickflüssig und klebrig ist.


----------



## Franky (21. April 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Hei...
Das mit dem Winkelzeugs hört sich gut an! Ich habe leider keinen Shop bei mir in der Nähe, so dass ich es im Netz bestellt habe:
http://www.garten-arkaden.de/


----------



## Bobster (21. April 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Aufgrund des interessanten Tröts sowie der anstehenden
Schmierung einiger Rollen bin ich heute im "Holzfäller-Shop"
meines Vertrauens gewesen. 
Wohne auf dem Lande #c

Leider musste das "husqvarna" bestellt werden und ich kann es in 2-3 Tagen abholen.
Der Holzfäller/Verkäufer war aber so angetan von dem abgeleiteten Verwendungszweck, das er mir eine Tube
"Stihl - Getriebefett für Motorsensen und Freischneider"
geschenkt hat und dabei Axt und Säge geschworen hat,
es handelt sich nicht nur um das gleiche sondern auch um das selbe Fett ?!?! und wäre für meine Zwecke Ideal ?!?
Nun, 2-3 Tage habe ich jetzt Zeit dieses "Stihl" Fett an
einer älten Mitchell 300 zu testen und auszuprobieren.

Hat eventuell schon jemand dieses "Stihl" Fett ausprobiert ?

Bobster


----------



## donlotis (21. April 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Leider kann ich nicht mit Infos zum Stihl-Fett dienen!
Die Wald- und Gartenfraktion in Sachen Fett ist auch jetzt erstmals aufgetaucht. #6

Vorher hatten wir schon Schmierer mit Vorschlägen/Empfehlungen aus den Bereichen:


Auto
Fahrrad
Motorrad
Inlineskaten
Industrie
Militär
Schreib' mal wie sich das Stihl/Husqvarna-Fett so macht... 

Gruß donlotis


----------



## mr.pepse (23. April 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



gigg schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 100900
> 
> 
> Hab´hier eine ältere Mitchell 300x mit dem Bundeswehr 0-158
> ...



Ist das die "Elefantenwichse" aus der abgeflachten Dose?


----------



## melis (23. April 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

@ Donlotis
Schon länger her, gekauft habe ich das Hochleistungs-Getriebefett von Stihl. Falls du das meinst(gibt ja mehrere von Stihl). Aber noch nicht benutzt.

Interessant wie sich als auf das Husqvarna stürzen weil jemand sagt das ist geil.


----------



## Algon (23. April 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



melis schrieb:


> Interessant wie sich als auf das Husqvarna stürzen weil jemand sagt das ist geil.


Interessant ist auch was sich Leute alles so in die Rolle hauen. HOCHLEISTUNGSFETT..... für die Angelrolle|kopfkrat

MfG Algon


----------



## Khaane (23. April 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Kann dieses ewige Rumexperimentiere absolut nicht nachvollziehen, all diese Fette mögen zwar gut sein, aber holen nicht das Maximum raus und sind nicht auf Rollen abgestimmt.

Das mit Abstand beste Fett und Öl ist das Quantum Hot Sauce Kit - Zwar etwas teuer, dafür aber das absolute NonPlusUltra! :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. April 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Die Aussage reizt aber zum Widerspruch und löckt manchen Stachel 

Woher nimmst Du diese Aussage, mit welchen Tests ist das belegt?
ZWischen "ausreichend (Note 4.0)" und "sehr gut (Note 1.0)" gibt es einige Unterschiede.

Es gibt nämlich Aussagen von echten Rollenwartungsprofis (Balzers ServiceMan, Gummitankes ServiceMan), die nennen mindestens 2 ganz andere Schmierprodukte als LEICHTLAUF- und VERSCHLEISSoptimal. :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. April 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



Algon schrieb:


> Interessant ist auch was sich Leute alles so in die Rolle hauen. HOCHLEISTUNGSFETT..... für die Angelrolle|kopfkrat


Das klingt so nach nur Angelrolle ... |rolleyes

Hast Du mal nachgerechnet, was da bei einer kleine Rolle so im Getriebe passiert?
Reden wir mal von Stationärrollen in üblichen Shimano-Sizes 2500 bis 4000, welche Drücke dort aufgebaut werden. 
Der Angler sitzt an einem ziemlich langen Kurbelhebel, der Rotordurchmesser bzw. der Sitz des Schnurlaufröllchens ist auch nicht gerade ein so kurzer Hebel. Dazwischen muss die Kraft auf ziemlich kleinen und möglichst leichten Zahnrädern übertragen werden, die zudem kleine Zahnflächen wegen einer angestrebten hohen Übersetzung besitzen. 
Dagegen arbeitet man mit der immer höheren Tragkraft von modernen Geflechtschnüren.

Ein Schmiermittel, was besser als gefordert ist, schadet einem Rollengetriebe nun nicht. :q
Nur wenn es schlechter als gefordert wäre ...


----------



## Algon (23. April 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

nunja, aber Kräfte und Temperaturen wie bei Stihl, Husqvarna, Auto ect., treten in meinen Rollen nicht auf.
Sollte ich irgenwan mal über 1000U/min kommen werde ich mir dann auch ein Hochleistungsfett zulegen.|rolleyes
Oft erreichen Hochleistungsfette und Öle erst ihre opt. Eigenschaften ab einer gewissen Temperatur.

MfG Algon


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. April 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Das "Oft" ist z.B. im Auto aber ein sehr breiter und schön passender Temperaturbereich,
und die Öle dafür sind am weitesten gediehen und ausproduziert.
-5 bis +50 Grad können bei meinen Rollen alleine im Standby schon mal auftreten, besonders den Schwarzen. 

Und eine staubigere Geschichte als im Einsatz bei einer Motorsense findet sich auch kaum, das ist Landmaschine pur, fräst direkt eben auch durch Staub und Sand.
Wenn man ein Fett hat, was alleine dagegen bestmöglich resistent wirkt, hilft das schon mal vielen Anglern vom Uferansitz bis zur Ostseeküste, denn Staub gibt es reichlich. Ob das aber noch LEICHTLAUFoptimal ist, weiß ich nicht. Für etliche Einsatzformen ist das aber auch zweitrangig.

Wenn es sehr gut hält und dichtet, kann man die Wartungsintervalle verlängern. Das finde ich auch klasse, je weniger man machen MUSS, umso besser.


----------



## Algon (23. April 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Wenn man ein Fett hat, was alleine dagegen bestmöglich resistent wirkt,


 
wenn ich Sand in der Rolle habe, nützt mir auch das beste Fett nicht.

MfG Algon


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. April 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Der soll doch durch das Fett gar nicht durchkommen, bzw. auf der Oberfläche kleben bleiben und nicht in die Tiefe wandern und dort nicht mit durchdrehen.  Eben nicht "Sand in der Rolle", sondern nur "Sand an der Rolle". Das ist eben gerade kein Fließfett für besonders guten Umlauf.

Das Verfahren mit zusätzlichen Dichtfetten z.B. die Kurbelansätze rechts und links in staubigen Einsatzgebieten zu dichten, ist inzwischen sogar breit bewährt.

Ich probiere das auch mal aus , kann nicht schaden noch ein weiteres Schmiermittel ausgetestet zu haben, denn alle die von mir bisher im Einsatz stehenden 6 Schmiermittel haben spezifische Vorteile gezeigt. Einige andere warten auch noch.


----------



## Bobster (23. April 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Meiner alten aber immer noch bestens funktionierenden
DAM Quick 110 habe ich gestern einer Reinigung zu des
Getriebes zukommen lassen.

War natürlich absolut nicht nötig-aber ich liebe es an altem
Gerät zu basteln.
Also noch mal einige mal gekurbelt um das "Feeling" zu bekommen und das alte Penn Fett raus.
(war eigentlich erst 2 Monate alt #t )

...und das Stihl Fett rein.

Alles wieder zusammengebaut und ein wenig gekurbelt.
Läuft wie geschmiert !

Also, im Trockenversuch würde ich sagen:
Eine "Nuance" schwerfälliger - Das mag aber verschiedene
Gründe haben.

Bobster


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. April 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Danke für den Erfahrungsbericht! #6


----------



## Algon (23. April 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Wie sieht es eigentlich bei den ganzen "fremd" Fetten mit der Salzwasserfestigkeit aus, oder sind sie überhabt wasserfest?

MfG Algon


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. April 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Hallo Jungs,

Da ich euch den Floh mit dem Husqvarna Fett ins Ohr gesetzt habe muss ich mich auch noch mal melden.

Das Stihl Fett kenne ich nicht.

Das Husqvarna hat bei mir schon einige Betriebsstunden in der Arc absolviert. 

Wie oben erwähnt, machte ich die Rolle nach ca. 20 Betriebsstunden auf und testete das mit dem Wormschaftnocken. 
Die Konsistenz war etwas anders als beim Fetten. 

Das Fett hatte sich in der Zeit wirklich an alle beweglichen Teile angesetzt und blieb als dicker Film genau dort. 

Als ich die Rolle fettete, schmierte ich es mit Fingern und Holzstäbchen an die ihm zugedachten Stellen. Es verteilte sich quasi wie von allein richtig und machte sich breit. 

Zur Quantum Hot Sauce kann ich nichts sagen. Nur dass sie wenn man das auf dem Foto richtig sieht eine ähnliche Konsistenz hat wie das Husqvarna Fett.

Also für das beste bis jetzt, da ich die Rolle nach dem Öffnen wieder schloss. Es war einfach kein Nachfetten nötig!!:vik:


----------



## gigg (23. April 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Mr pepse: ja, das ist das Fett in der abgeflachten 1 L Dose; ist übrigens ein Shell Fett für die Luftfahrtindustrie. 
Im übrigen wird kein Fett für Angelrollen extra abgestimmt. Rollenhersteller und auch Stihl, Husqvarna kaufen sich ein für Ihre Zwecke geeignetes Fett Fassweise aus dem Angebot von Shell, Fuchs, Mobil, etc...


----------



## Algon (23. April 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



gigg schrieb:


> Im übrigen wird kein Fett für Angelrollen extra abgestimmt.


sagt wer?



gigg schrieb:


> Rollenhersteller und auch Stihl, Husqvarna kaufen sich ein für *Ihre Zwecke geeignetes Fett* Fassweise ...


genau das ist doch der Knackpunkt.

MfG Algon


----------



## Khaane (23. April 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Die Aussage reizt aber zum Widerspruch und löckt manchen Stachel
> 
> Woher nimmst Du diese Aussage, mit welchen Tests ist das belegt?
> ZWischen "ausreichend (Note 4.0)" und "sehr gut (Note 1.0)" gibt es einige Unterschiede.
> ...



Schließe mich da mal nicht aus, habe auch ne zeitlang mit diversen Fetten und Ölen getestet, dann noch diverse Rollenfette, teils mit guten, teils mit weniger guten Resultaten.

Dann habe ich mir das in den USA hochgelobte Quantum Sauce Kit geholt und seitdem kommt nichts anderes mehr an die etwas besseren Rollen.

Habe damit zunächst meine Taurus gefettet, die Rolle läuft deutlich besser als mit Penn-Rollenfett und ist ein Leichtlaufwunder trotz hoher Übersetzung geworden - Dann ne Blue Arc - Läuft ebenfalls besser, aber nicht überragend besser.

Die absolute Härteprobe ist aber immer noch eine Red Arc, die ist extrem anfällig für falsches, bzw. zuviel Fett, da sie dann schnell scharrt oder schwer läuft.

Komplett entfettet und mit dem Kit geschmiert und geölt, läuft sie trotz 2 Jahren Einsatz, besser als jede neue Red Arc - Damit stand für mich fest, dass das Quantum Kit über jeden Zweifel erhaben ist. #6

PS: Vllt. hat Balzer & die Gummitanke noch nicht das Quantum Kit genutzt


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. April 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Vlt. hat Quantum seine Sauce ja nach dem Rezept des Balzers ServiceMan nachgemischt, würde zeitlich ja passen. 

Da ist mal ein Vergleichstest fällig, die Frage bei den vielen Fetten dürfte wohl viele beschäftigen. Ich halte es im Moment mehr mit den Industriefetten, dem Consumer kann man ja alles verkaufen. :q
Gegen Auto-Motoröl + durchschnittlich zäher Haftträger dürfte aber kaum anzustinken sein  ... das ist immerhin wie schon gesagt ziemlich überdimensioniert und erledigt Rollenanforderungen aus unterschiedlichen Leicht+Buntmetallen mit links.


----------



## Khaane (23. April 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Da heisst es nur zu testen  Das Zeug ist wirklich genial, das Fett haftet extrem, das Öl ist extrem dünnflüssig (wie Wasser) und dringt wunderbar in geschlossene Lager ein.

Vorallem ist sowohl das Fett als auch das Öl teflonversetzt und schließt kleine Unebeneinheiten, ist extrem wasserabweisend etc. etc..

Hört sich stark nach Werbung an, aber das Zeug ist ziemlich klasse - Leider nicht in D zu bekommen


----------



## gigg (23. April 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*





*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett  Erfahrungsthread* 
     Zitat:
     Zitat von *gigg* 

 
_Im übrigen wird kein Fett für Angelrollen extra  abgestimmt._

sagt wer? ...sagt der Avia Vertreter.
Auch hab´ich kein Angelrollenfett bei Klüber, Shell, OKS gefunden. Ist auch logisch, denn geeignete Fette gibt´s schon seit Jahrzehnten.
Quantum Hot Sauce gibt´s im US - ebay.
PTFE ist sicher gut, aber dann muß man auch dabei bleiben.


----------



## Ossipeter (23. April 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



Khaane schrieb:


> Da heisst es nur zu testen  Das Zeug ist wirklich genial, das Fett haftet extrem, das Öl ist extrem dünnflüssig (wie Wasser) und dringt wunderbar in geschlossene Lager ein.
> 
> Vorallem ist sowohl das Fett als auch das Öl teflonversetzt und schließt kleine Unebeneinheiten, ist extrem wasserabweisend etc. etc..
> 
> Hört sich stark nach Werbung an, aber das Zeug ist ziemlich klasse - Leider nicht in D zu bekommen


Welches Zeug?


----------



## Khaane (24. April 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Welches Zeug?



Schaust du HIER ! 

Bestellen kannst du das Kit, bei mir im Onlineshop - JOKE


----------



## Ossipeter (24. April 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Mange Takk!


----------



## FPB (24. April 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir ein haftfließfett bestellt und gestern die erste (garantiert 2 jahre abgehangene ) rolle damit bearbeitet. mein erster eindruck, prima, es kam nix rausgelaufen und ein schöner lauf wars auch.
und es geht schnell mit dem sprühen. da meine rollen nicht so grob verschmutz sind (ok, ich komm zu selten ans wasser), bin ich mit dem fließfett zufrieden, ein weiterer vorteil für mich, ich kann es auch woanderst einsetzten (auto).
am wochenende werde ich mal meine spinnrolle damit bearbeiten, da kenn ich die macken die die hat  und ich merke den vorher nachher  effekt.

gruß


----------



## mr.pepse (27. April 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Hab mir jetzt auch mal die roten Soßen bestellt. Macht letztlich wahrscheinlich nicht den riesen Unterschied zu meinem derzeit verwendeten Esso Universalöl zu 3€ für die 100ml Blechdose aus dem Versicherungsschädenladen. Fünf mal teurer für ca. 3mal weniger. Ich bin mal gespannt. Hübsch ausschauen tut es ja schon mal


----------



## singer (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Gibt es mittlerweile Erfahrungsberichte über die Kettensägenfette?


----------



## Bobster (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

*Kettensägenfett #d*

wie unesthetisch :q

..ich nehme dieses seit dem Frühjahr und bin
sehr zufrieden !

http://www.husqvarna.com/de/forest/...sories/schmierstoffe/winkelgetriebefett-eco-/


----------



## Schwarzwusel (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



singer schrieb:


> Gibt es mittlerweile Erfahrungsberichte über die Kettensägenfette?


 Hab ich was verpasst ???

Seit wann ""fettet"" man denn Kettensägen ?? #c


----------



## Bobster (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

...keine Ahnung ob man Kettensägen fettet #c

In diesem Zusammenhang erscheint mir aber Deine Frage durchaus "logisch" :q


----------



## Ollek (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

|kopfkrat naja man "fettet" die Kette mit so Sprühfett wenn man die Säge länger liegen lässt.

bzw. auch nach der Arbeit...das Öl der Sage sorgt nur wärend der Arbeit für Schutz und Kühlung.

Gruss


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Also das heutige biologisch abbaubare Kettenöl der Kettensägen, das was wirklich auf die Kette beim Laufen aus dem Schmiertank geträufelt wird, das taugt nicht für Angelrollen.

Das für's innere, für's Getriebe, das ist derart wie bobster das von  husqvarna empfiehlt.
Wobei die da auch "irgendwo" beim Schmiermittelhersteller einkaufen.
Mit den festeren Getriebefetten hat man weniger Ärger mit der Verdrängung und die Schmierung hält lange, dafür läuft's nicht so leicht.


----------



## singer (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Ich habe mehrere Fette und Öl die es auf dem Markt gibt getestet. Bin jetzt bei dem letzten. Danach werde ich meine Erfahrungen hier mitteilen. Es zeichnet sich aber ein recht eindeutiger Sieger im bereich Fett heraus der sehr gut und günstig ist. Scheint auch sehr nah an dem originalen von Spro zu sein. Und auch beim Öl gibt es nur einen Sieger.


----------



## lausi97 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Ich hab da mal ne frage an den "AngelDet":Hast du schon mal ein Versuch mit Stihl Freischneidergetriebefett gemacht?Oder kennst du einen der es verwendet?

Gruß
Lausi


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



singer schrieb:


> Ich habe mehrere Fette und Öl die es auf dem Markt gibt getestet. Bin jetzt bei dem letzten. Danach werde ich meine Erfahrungen hier mitteilen. Es zeichnet sich aber ein recht eindeutiger Sieger im bereich Fett heraus der sehr gut und günstig ist. Scheint auch sehr nah an dem originalen von Spro zu sein. Und auch beim Öl gibt es nur einen Sieger.




Singer, was ist denn bei Deinen Versuchen eigentlich rausgekommen? ;+


----------



## Bobster (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

@lausi97

....da braucht man doch nur mal zu googeln, schon hat man das Datenblatt........


_· _
*nach Einatmen: *_Frischluftzufuhr, bei Beschwerden Arzt aufsuchen._
_· _​​
*nach Hautkontakt:*
​​_Sofort mit Wasser und Seife abwaschen und gut nachspülen._​
_Bei andauernder Hautreizung Arzt aufsuchen._

_..._würde mich erst einmal ein wenig abschrecken 

...denke mir aber auch, das ist ein 08/15 Fakt, welcher so
sicherlich auf alle Schmiermittel mehr oder weniger zutrifft.
Es ist halt kein Nahrungsmittel.

Ob es eine grundlegende Unterscheidung zwischen dem Stihl als "Freischneidergetriebefett" oder dem
"Winkelgetriebefett" von 
http://www.husqvarna.com/de/forest/...sories/schmierstoffe/winkelgetriebefett-eco-/
gibt, kann ich nicht beurteilen.


Ich bin z.Zt. mit meiner jährlichen Rollenwartung beschäftigt
und benutze das Husqvana jetzt schon in meinen Rollen seit dem Frühjahr und bin sehr zufrieden.




​


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal ne frage an den "AngelDet":Hast du schon mal ein Versuch mit Stihl Freischneidergetriebefett gemacht?Oder kennst du einen der es verwendet?


Nein, das kenne ich nicht.
Gehe bei einem Freischneiderfett und den von mir benutzten Gartengeräten davon aus, dass es sehr zäh und festsitzend sein dürfte.

Es gibt soviele Fette, und wenn es nicht gerade Nivea-Creme ist :q, geht fast alles in unseren Rollen. Soviel Belastung ist das im Verhältnis zu anderen Maschinen nun auch nicht.
Einzig die Balance zwischen leichten Lauf und auf der anderen Seite geringem Wartungsaufwand = lange Haltbarkeit, da kann man optimieren. Ideal ist halt, was mal 3 Jahre ohne weiteren Aufwand drin bleiben kann, trotz häufiger Benutzung von vlt. 100 Tagen im Jahr, und dabei aber noch sehr gut läuft.
Was reintun, was 5 Jahre hält ist keine Kunst, aber wie nett kurbelt sich das?
Auf der anderen Seite kann man, wenn man alle 10 Male nachschmiert, sehr viel dünnflüssigen leichtläufigen Kram reinschmieren. Geht ab wie die geölte Katze, aber eben immer wieder mal nachlegen.

Die Idee mit dem Fließfett war ja, das zu lösen, viel dünnes Fett, was immer wieder in die richtige Position zurückfließt.
Ich bin bei der Abdichtung gegen austretendes Fließfett aber stecken geblieben, die Schweinerei was so aus der nicht weiter speziell abgedichteten Rolle herauskriecht, ist nicht alltagstauglich.


----------



## gadusmorhua (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



friggler schrieb:


> Also habe Ich Fett mit Öl verdünnt um die passende Konsistenz zu bekommen.
> Die Lösung schien recht gut zu sein bis ein Freund der Berufsbedingt mehr Hintergrundwissen hat davon abgeraten hat.



Warum soll das nicht gut sein?


----------



## Ossipeter (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Wir hatten auf der MS Rossitta mal das Poblem, dass wir bei einer 3-Tagestour unsere  Rutentaschen in einen Abstellbereich des Schiffsmotors hinstellen durften. Am Ersten Tag nach kalten -Graden während der Anfahrt zu den Fischgründen, dann das Problem erste Bisse und die Bremse rutscht durch!! Nachdrehen bringt nichts! Was war passiert?? Durch die extrem hohe Temperatur im Maschinenraum ist wahrscheinlich bei einigen Rollen das Fett und das Öl in die Bremsscheiben geflossen.:-( 
Also machts nicht zu dünn, oder benutzt Fette die von -20- + 100°! gehen.


----------



## gadusmorhua (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Weil solche "Mischungen" sehr schnell dazu neigen sich wieder zu "entmischen". D.h. das Öl läuft aus der Rolle, nimmt evtl. nch Grundöl des Fettes mit und zurück bleibt ne zähe "Pampe".... Im "worst case" können auch die Komponenten unverträglich sein, was nahezu zu einem Totalverlust der Schmiereigenschaften führen kann.



Man sollte es vielleicht vorher testen ob die Mischung zum Ausbluten neigt. Ich persönlich hab damit ganz gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Normales Lithiumfett mit etwas dickflüssigerem Universalöl gemischt und schon hat man ein gutes Rollenfett. Bei mir ist noch nix ausgelutet.


----------



## Algon (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Dieses Rad braucht man eigentlich nicht neu erfinden.
Es gibt so viel geeigneten Fette das ich lieber auf fertig gemischte Produkte zugreife.

MfG Algon


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



gadusmorhua schrieb:


> Man sollte es vielleicht vorher testen ob die Mischung zum Ausbluten neigt. Ich persönlich hab damit ganz gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Normales Lithiumfett mit etwas dickflüssigerem Universalöl gemischt und schon hat man ein gutes Rollenfett. Bei mir ist noch nix ausgelutet.


Gibt ja auch einige Mischungen, die funktionieren.
Wurde aber auch schon viel Mist verzapft, und sowieso unpassendes Zeugs oder unverträgliches zusammengemischt.
Wer sich damit intensiver beschäftigen will und tut, der probiert und experimentiert, ist ja auch super.
Wer was fertig zuverlässiges haben will, der hat meist keine Zeit und Lust zu experimentieren, und das ist auch oft wichtig.


----------



## James8 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Hey,

wollte mal fragen, ob es eigentlich ausreicht wenn ich einfach ein wenig Öl (das was bei der Rolle dabei ist) in die wartungsöffnung geb oder sollte ich meine rollen an bestimmten stellen extra ölen und fetten???
Hab mich bis jetzt noch nie so wirklich um meine Rollenpflege gekümmert#q#q außer halt schön sauber machen und wie gesagt nachgeölt...#c#c

Danke schonmal


Grüße


----------



## ahnngsloser (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Hallo Fisch Fans

 Hab die Suchmaschine mal bemüht, siehe da, nicht billig (was ist schon billig an unserem Hobby?) könnte aber ev. die Lösung sein. 
Kann jemand was dazu sagen? 

Datenblatt siehe hier:

http://www.costenoble.de/seiten/krytox.html

http://cgi.ebay.de/Krytox-GPL-105-0...ZKFZ_Services_Reparaturen?hash=item2a040054a3

http://cgi.ebay.de/Krytox-GPL203-Gr...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2a0302e8a9


Gruss
 Walter


----------



## Algon (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Wenn einer bedarf hat kann er die "QUANTUM Hot Sauce Oil" hier bestellen !!!!!den Shop kenne ich nicht!!!!!
http://www.123leichtkauf.de/angelsho...l?refID=200902

http://www.123leichtkauf.de/angelsho...l?refID=200902

da die "QUANTUM Hot Sauce" auch im Zebco Katalog zufinden ist, kann man sie bestimmt auch beim Händler bestellen.
http://www.zebco-europe.net/zebco/up...multiflip.html
S.126

MfG Algon


----------



## Sensitivfischer (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Jo, das ist 100% optimal, aber preislich echt übel.:c


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

So teuer ist das Hot Sauce von Quantum ja nun auch nicht.
Das Set, Fett und Öl, bekommt man z.b. hier  oder auch hier. Bei letzterem habe ich das Set gekauft.


----------



## Algon (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



ahnngsloser schrieb:


> Hallo Fisch Fans
> 
> Hab die Suchmaschine mal bemüht, siehe da, nicht billig (was ist schon billig an unserem Hobby?) könnte aber ev. die Lösung sein.


wäre aber wie, mit Kanonen auf Spatzen zu schießen.

MfG Algon


----------



## Ollek (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



Algon schrieb:


> wäre aber wie, mit Kanonen auf Spatzen zu schießen.
> 
> MfG Algon



Ist mein Reden,  diese "Hot Sauce"z.B. ist nix weiter als ein Verkaufstrick um wenig für viel zu verkaufen. (ähnlich Handydisplay Polierpaste wo man etwas "spezielles" suggestiert wobei es sich doch nur um Standart Lackpolitur handelt)

"Hot Sauce" muss ja Toll sein... Hier wird von Zusätzen gesprochen welche das Schmiermittel  optimal auf den Getriebeteilen haften lässt...|rolleyes aha und alles andere  Qualitätsfett fliegt sonnst wohin?

Von welchen Drehzahlen sprechen wir denn  in Angelrollen wo dieses der Fall sein könnte???

Ich sag immer wieder auch wenn ich Jobbedingt an wirklich hochwertige Schmiermittel rankomme, ein gutes harzfreies Qualitätsgetriebefett (aus dem Baumarkt für 3 fuffzig die Tube) reicht in Angelrollen aus...denn die "Hotsauce" ist nix anderes.

PS: Wer z.B. die Eigenschaften des oben verlinkten Krytox in haushaltsüblichen Mengen zum moderaten Preis haben will schaut hier mal. Klick
 
I


----------



## Algon (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



Ollek schrieb:


> Ist mein Reden, diese "Hot Sauce"......


ich meinte das Fett / Oil nach dem "ahnngsloser" gefragt hatte. Die Rote Sauce ist mir aber auch zu teuer.

MfG Algon


----------



## Ollek (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> allerdings dürfte es für den Ottonormalverbraucher etwas schwierig sein, an diesen Industrieschmierstoff heranzukommen



#h eher nicht, einfach mal entsprechende Werkstätten abklappern mit der Bitte man möge mal etwas abfüllen und gleichzeitig die Kaffekasse mit 2-3 Euro aufrunden...wirkt oft wunder.

Gruss


----------



## Ollek (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Bei "normalen Industriefetten" wirken freundliches Fragen und ein paar € für die Kaffee-Kasse doch meist Wunder - nur wenn es das Fett nicht gibt,



Wie du schon sagts, Industrieschmierstoff. Also evtl nicht die normalen Werkstätten abklappern sondern Betriebe mit Maschinenbau,Werkzeugbau, etc...

Fragen sollte man natürlich wenn es genau das gleiche sein soll...was es aber sicher auch von anderen Marken mit gleichen bis ähnlichen Spezifikationen gibt...
Evtl Datenblatt mitnehmen  

:qUnd mit so nem Gesicht wirds eh nix 





Martin Obelt schrieb:


> nützt das freundlichste Gesicht nichts



Gruss


----------



## Algon (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> allerdings dürfte es für den Ottonormalverbraucher etwas schwierig sein, an diesen Industrieschmierstoff heranzukommen


 
http://mooreballiewoil.thomasnet.com/item/open-gear/mobilith-shc-series-grease-5/98hu07?&seo=110

na dann, haut mal rein.:m

oder hier, 16Kg Gebinde, dann muß die Stella halt noch drei Jahr warten
http://www.neukirch24.de/index.php?...11937EFCE5E8=b7b7f74942a8f659ef3e704f65c01599

MfG Algon


----------



## Algon (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Google kannst Du ja gut bedienen#6#6 aber der link sagt Dir nur leider nicht, wo Angler Kleinstmengen beziehen können.......


 
habe ich doch noch hinzugefügt.

"oder hier, 16Kg Gebinde, dann muß die Stella halt noch drei Jahr warten
http://www.neukirch24.de/index.php?cat=14235&lang=jvitttgngiyszjpd&product=P001649&sidC04E87A9CA554592B60A11937EFCE5E8=b7b7f74942a8f659ef3e704f65c01599 "

Ne, im Ernst der Preis ist ja jenseits von gut und böse, evtl. kann man sich ja (als Firma) ein Muster schicken lassen. Ich werde mal meinen Schrauber fragen.


MfG Algon


----------



## Ollek (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Das von Martin verlinkte Fett ist ein Universalfett der Konsistenzklasse 00.
Sprich in etwa wie ich weiter vorn von Gastrol Bilder eingestellt hab.
Der Unterschied, das Gastrol Longtime ist auf Mineralölbasis und das Mobilith auf Vollsynthetische Öle basierend aber mit ähnlichen Eigenschaften.

Für mich persönlich ist die Frage nach dem "optimalen Fett"für Angelrollen hier im Thread eh überbewertet wenn man vom Hight Tech spricht. (meine jetzt nicht unbediengt das Mobilith, das ist sicher wenn mans hat ein super Fett)

Man sucht die teuersten high tech Fette raus und meint damit den heiligen Gral gefunden zu haben. weil teuer = gut.

Was für meinen Geschmack oft nicht beachtet wird ist, für welchen Einsatzzweck diese Öle und Fette überhaupt konzipiert und gedacht sind.
Was soll ich denn mit einen Thermostabilen (oft bis 200Grad) und Hochdruckfesten Schmierstoff in Angelrollengetriebe anfangen der zwar *teuer* und *high tech* ist , aber bei den Betriebsbedingungen wie sie in Angelrollen vorkommen gar nicht zum Tragen kommt??

Wohlmöglich läuft die Rolle danach sogar schwerer weil die Temperaturen und Drücke bevor das Fett "funktioniert" gar nicht erreicht werden. 

Man sollte das Fett dem Einsatzbereich entsprechend verwenden, und da ist bei Angelrollen ein qualitativ sicher gutes aber auch normales Fett ausreichend. So wie es z.B im Fahrrad oder Nähmaschinen oder Kleingetrieben vorkommt.

Selbst das obige Teflonöl (was absolut top ist) kriegt man bei solchen Anforderungen in handelsüblichen Grössen überall günstig zu kaufen und muss auf "Raumfahrhightech" nicht verzichten. |supergri

Gruss


----------



## Algon (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Hallo,

wenn ich ehrlich bin neheme ich das Rollenfett/Öl vom jeweiligen Rollenhersteller das reicht meiner Rolle aus, zwar etwas teurer, aber egal. Ich komme ja auch nicht auf die Idee, mir eine alternative zum Benzin/Motoröl zu suchen, oder es mir selber zumischen. Also, warum das Rad neu erfinden? Und vergesst nicht, das Fett soll der Rolle genügen, nicht Euch.|rolleyes

MfG Algon


----------



## singer (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Singer, was ist denn bei Deinen Versuchen eigentlich rausgekommen? ;+


Habe im Moment doch nicht die Zeit/Lust das alles so ausführlich zu beschreiben wie ich es wollte. Deshalb etwas verkürzt und nicht so ausführlich. Fragen beantworte ich natürlich.

Getestet habe ich immer zwei gleiche Rollen parallel. Um die Unterschiede direkt vergleichen zu können. Marken und Modelle waren z.B. Certate, Technium FA, RedArc, Penn, DAM, Balzer/Tica usw. 
Sowohl trocken als auch beim Fischen unter Last mit Fischkontakt.
Dabei habe ich nach verschiedenen Kategorien beurteilt. 
Wie sanft läuft die Rolle
Wie sanft unter Last
Wie sanft unter Fischkontakt 
Sanft heißt: so leichter Lauf wie möglich ohne die Zähne zu fühlen
Gefühlt subjektiv, als auch in der selben Ausgangsstellung mit immer der selben Kraft(Anzahl der Umdrehungen der Kurbel).
Den Impuls(objektiv) gab eine Maschine ab, die ähnlich eines waagerechten Presslufthammers mit Nm Einstellung einen Stoß der Kurbel gab.
Dann natürlich Preis und Menge.

Getestet wurden als Fette:

Balzer Kugellagerfett
Ardent Reel Butter Grease(Fett)
Stonfo Silicone Lubricant
Penn Rollenfett (D Version)
Penn Reel Grease (US Version)
Quantum Hot Sauce Grease
Kugellager Abschmierfett
Ein industrie Fett(dunkel grau) für sehr gringen Drehzahlen.

Als Öl nahm ich entweder das Partner Öl.
Also Ardent -Ardent
Quantum -Quantum.
Oder das Shimano Öl.
Dazu getestet habe ich noch das Rocket Fuel Tournament Formula
Alle dieser Öle sind sehr gut zu gebrauchen und lassen sich auch mit anderen fetten mischen ohne Probleme soweit.
Das Rocket war noch einmal etwas ganz anderes. Laut Hersteller soll es in Baitcatser eingesetzt werden wegen dem extrem leichten lauf. Dem kann ich so größten Teils zustimmen.

Der Sieger im Test der "Fette" war für mich das Stofo hier zu sehen. Mit ca. 6€(teilweise weniger, je Händler) für 35gramm und den sehr guten Eigenschaften war es nicht zu schlagen. Es erinnert sehr stark an die originalen Fette die in vielen gute Rolle zu finden sind. 
Platz 2: Für Ardent 
Es ist von der Leistung her sehr ähnlich dem Quantum.
Aber mit 30% mehr Inhalt bei günstigerem Preis nur sehr sehr knapp hinter dem Stonfo.

Die restlichen Plätze schenke ich mir. Kann man kaum beurteilen, denn:

Fakt ist alle Fette waren gut zu gebrauchen und haben ein sehr gutes Ergebnis geliefert.
Es kam in einzelnen Fällen auf die Menge und/oder die Mischung mit Öl an, wie gut die Rolle lief. 
Daher haben Ardent und Quantum hier minimale Vorteile, da es bei beiden etwas leichter war einen tollen Lauf zu bekommen.
Aber auch bei diesen beiden sind Unterschiede in Menge/Mischung zu vernehmen. 
Letztendlich bleibt dies ein Erfahrungswert der dann, wenn man ihn mal raus hat in jeder Rolle zu best möglichen Ergebnis führt.

Wegen den Kosten, der sehr guten Verfügbarkeit und dem einfachen nachfetten würde ich das Balzer, Penn(D), Penn(US) für Salzwasser Rollen nehmen. 

Diesen Test habe ich für mich privat gemacht. Soll nicht wissenschaftlich sein oder sonst was.


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Der Stonfo Link funktioniert leider nicht.

Haste noch einen anderen?



#h#h


----------



## Khaane (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Gute Auflistung, aber das Penn-Rollenfett (D-Version) kann ich nicht empfehlen. Das Fett ist von der Konsistenz wie "Pudding", haftet nicht gut, hat eine wässrige Konsistenz und die "Dämpfwirkung" geht gegen Null.
Es ist vom Hersteller auch für stark beanspruchte Rollen nicht freigegeben.

Wunder bewirken wird keines der Fette und Öle, eine schlecht laufende Rolle wird danach immer noch schlecht laufen - Aber man merkt einen Unterschied zwischen den Fetten und Ölen.

Habe am Anfang auch mit diversen Mixturen und Fetten rumexperimentiert, bis ich das Hot Sauce-Kit benutzte, seitdem kommt nur noch das Zeug in meine Rollen.


----------



## singer (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

@ Professor
Bei mir funktioniert der Link, keine Ahnung was ich da ändern soll.

Zum Penn D Version hätte ich noch zuschreiben sollen, dass es mehr für für rollen bis um die 30-40€ geeignet ist. Bei präziseren Rollen kann es zu wässrig sein, stimmt. Denn hier darf man kein Öl mehr verwenden!

Mischt du es nicht mit anderen Fetten/Ölen? War jedenfalls auf einem Bild von dir zu sehen.


----------



## Algon (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



singer schrieb:


> Zum Penn D Version hätte ich noch zuschreiben sollen, dass es mehr für für rollen bis um die 30-40€ geeignet ist. .


 
was ist den die Penn D Version?
Ich kenne nur 
http://www.pennfishingstore.com/penn-reel-oil-grease-anglers-pack.html

MfG Algon


----------



## Khaane (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Die deutsche Version gibts in kleinen Tuben und ist rot - Die US-Version ist blau.


----------



## TRANSformator (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Das kann ich bestätigen. Ich finde das Penn Rollenfett, welches in kleinen blauen Pappkartons in Deutschland verkauft wird auch beschissen. Das Fett an sich ist rot. Teilweise kommt neben dem eigentlichen Fett rote Flüssigkeit heraus. Auf jeden Fall wenig vertrauenserweckend. Habe mit dem Zeug einfach mal testweise ne Cardinal geschmiert und besser ists damit nicht geworden, sobald ich Semsterferien habe, kommt das Zeug wieder raus und was Vernünftiges rein.

Gruß


----------



## Algon (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

also ich habe das.
http://www.pennfishingstore.com/penn-reel-oil-grease-anglers-pack.html

Meint Ihr das mit D-Version?
http://www.penn-fishing-center.de/products/de/Schmier-Pflegemittel/Penn-Spezial-Rollenfett-10g.html

ich dachte immer das wäre nur ne andere Abfüllung.|kopfkrat

MfG Algon


----------



## TRANSformator (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Genau das meine ich. Das Fett ist rot. Mir fehlen natürlich die Langzeiterfahrungen mit dem Zeug, die werde ich aber auch wohl nicht mehr sammeln, da das Zeug so schnell wie möglich raus kommt.

Khaane hat die Konsistenz mit Pudding verglichen, nun gibts Pudding auch mit verschiedenen Konsistenzen. Ich würde das mit Naturjoghurt vergleichen. Da kenn ich nur zwei Konsistenzen. Einmal den "festen" Naturjoghurt und den besonders cremigen fließenden Naturjoghurt. Ab und an hat man da auch oben auf dem Joghurt Flüssigkeit. Das D-Penn-Fett kann man mit dem cremigen Joghurt vergleichen. Irgendwie sehr dünnflüssig mit schlechter Haftung. Teilweise kommt aus der Tube dann noch die rote Flüssigkeit, die von der Konsistenz wie Wasser bzw. wie die Flüssigkeit auf dem Joghurt ist. Auf jeden Fall wenig zufriedenstellend.

Gruß


----------



## Algon (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

mmmmh, das kenne ich nicht.
Für meine Penn Rollen nutze das "Penn Angler Pack" und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Für meine Abu´s nehme ich das " Abu Reel Maintenance Kit" womit ich auch sehr zufrieden bin.

MfG Algon


----------



## Khaane (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Das deutsche Penn-Rollenfett ist ziemlich schlecht, habe ich auch schon mehrfach geschrieben.

Das amerikanische Penn-Rollenfett scheint aber recht interessant zu sein, zumal man das Fett sehr häufig in US-Foren antrifft - Werde mir mal son Kit zulegen und berichten.


----------



## Algon (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



Khaane schrieb:


> Werde mir mal son Kit zulegen und berichten.


Habe das Kit so noch nicht in D gesehen. Meins habe ich auf einer Messe kaufen können. Einzeln gibt Es es aber wohl.

http://www.fishingtackle24.de/product_info.php?pName=PENNPRECISIONGREASE2OZ&manufacturers_id=23

http://www.fishingtackle24.de/product_info.php?pName=PENNSYNTHETICREELOIL2OZ&manufacturers_id=23
#6
*Ich hoffe doch das da das Gleiche drin ist wie in den "Angler Pack"* |rolleyes

MfG Algon


----------



## Khaane (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Danke für den Tipp, habe jetzt mal einen UK-Shop angeschrieben. 
Der 2 Oz. Becher ist mit 10 € aber extrem günstig.


----------



## utzel (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Ich nutze zur Rollenwartung 3 Sachen:

da wo Fett hingehört: Penn X-1R

da wo Öl hingehört: CorrosionX

für die Bremsscheiben: Cal`s Universal Reel & Star Drag Grease

Ist aber nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen, hab mich da an Alan Tani orientiert.
Ich habe alles zusammen hier bestellt.


----------



## Algon (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

hat einer schon mal das "Daiwa Grease & Oil Combo" in einem deutschen Shop gesehen?
http://www.mikesreelrepair.com/product_info.php?products_id=75625

MfG Algon


----------



## Ollek (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Habe grade wieder ein besonderes Schmankerl Fett bekommen, 
Turmogrease Highspeed L251

Werde ich zukünftig wohl nur noch verwenden da es einen sehr guten Eindruck macht besser als mein bisher verwandtes Gastrol

Es ist Synthetisches Allzweckfett mit grossem Temperaturbereich ähnlich das von Martin verwendete Mobilith

Datenblatt


----------



## singer (26. März 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



Wollebre schrieb:


> ====Wie auf der Herstellerseite gelesen, wird es u.a. von Penn, Shimano, Okuma und Zebco verwendet.


Wo steht das?



> *CorrosionX* und *CorrosionX* *for Reels* sind die wohl derzeit besten Schmier- und Korrosionsschutzmittel welche es auf dem Weltmarkt für Spinn- und Multirollen gibt.


Sagt wer? 
Ist das ein Fett worum es hier hauptsächlich geht oder ein vielmehr ein Öl?


----------



## Bobster (27. März 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

...mal ganz ruhig "Brauner"  
Ich denke mal "common horse sense" ist hier eher angebracht.
Das Rad wird auch nicht neu erfunden und eine
Angelrolle hat auch nichts mit "rocket science" zu tun...oder :m

...und warum immer alles was aus den USA kommt so unglaublich Neu sein soll und /oder die Angelwelt revolutionieren soll ist mir, der fast 20 Jahre in den USA gelebt hat, schier unverständlich.
Als wenn wir hier in Europa und ganz besonders im
Maschinenbauland Deutschland keine anständigen Fette oder
Öle für "popelige" Angelrollen hätten.
Es ist halt nicht die Vertriebsstruktur für den
"selbstschmierer von Angelrollen" aufgebaut 
Den Markt gibt es nicht in Deutschland bzw. wird nicht als Markt erkannt.
Das Produkt ist selbstverständlich vorhanden......
Es müsste sich nur jemand die Mühe machen !

Nichts gegen Dein Produkt bzw. dessen Import nach 
good old Germany. Ich wünsche Dir Erfolg 
|wavey:

...und wenn es dann erhältlich sein sollte,
werde ich mir und meiner Rolle sehr wahrscheinlich auch 
'ne "Bottle Dr. Feelgood" gönnen.

...aus Spaß :m


----------



## Hooked (28. März 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Moin,

ReelX ist schon länger in Deutschland erhältlich. Für Spinrollen ist es mir aber ehrlich gesagt zu dünnflüssig. Für BCs oder Multis ist es ok. Man muss aber oft nachschmieren. Das Zeug verflüchtigt sich ziemlich schnell.
Mit SpeedX wird man wohl jede Stunde nachschmieren müssen oder?#c
Ist dann eher der Wettkampf Stuff.


----------



## singer (28. März 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Meine Frage, ob es ein Öl oder Fett ist hatte als Hintergrund, dass man die werbenden Eigenschaften auch von dem bekannten WD-40 her kennt. 
Auch diese Firma kann die gleichen Referenzen vorweisen wenn sie will. 
Oder auch das noch etwas bessere und umweltfreundliche Ballistol.
Ich sehe da keinen großen Unterschied.
Ähnliches gilt für den Weltmarktführer Fuchs, kein Auto, kein Flugzeug, keine Raumfahrt ohne Fuchs.


----------



## Tommy82 (28. März 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Hallo #h



Also ich benutze zum Schmieren meiner Rollen das Spray von der Marke INTERFLON das Dosenspray Fin Grease + TEFLON und ich bin super zufrieden damit. Das Spray wird zm Fett wenn man es Gesprüht hat.



*Eigenschaften und Vorteile*





Trockene Schmierung mit fast keiner Anhaftung von Schmutz
[*]Dauerhafter Schutz vor Verschleiß und Korrosion
[*]Mit sehr langer Schmierwirkung, auch bei hohen Belastungen
[*]Gute Kapillarwirkung für hohe Kriechfähigkeit 
Ausgezeichnete Beständigkeit gegen (Salz) Wasser 
Ausgezeichnetes Notlaufverhalten durch Teflon® Anteil

*Einsatzbeispiele*


Schmierung zur Minderung von Reibung und Verschleiß von Kugellagern, Gleitbahnen, Ketten, Gewindespindeln, Zahnrädern, Zahnkränzen, Kugelgelenkköpfen, Flanschverbindungen mit Bajonetverschluß (Wasserleitungen), Dichtungen und Simmeringen, unzugängliche Wälzlager, Rohrbahnen, Bolzen, Gleitschienen, Fangbändern, Batteriepolen, Blattfedern, Lagern mit Gummi- und Kunststoffbuchsen, u.s.w.


----------



## Angelsepp83 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Hi Boardis

Wie stehts eigentlich mit den in Fliessfett gelagerten Red Arcs?
Da ich eine solche besitze und demnächst mal eine Wartung durchführen möchte, hat mich dieser Thread doch sehr neugierig gemacht!

Hab auf Arbeit noch solches Fliessfett zu stehen!
Fuchs RENOLIT LZR 000

Lithiumverseiftes EP-Getriebefließfett, wasserbeständig,
korrosionsbeständig, gute Adhäsion an metallischen
Oberflächen, gut förderbar, -40 °C bis +110 °C.

Klingt doch Klasse, oder? 
Hat sich diese Art der Schmierung auf lange Sicht bewährt?

Gruß #h


----------



## corax (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Hallo Angelsepp83,
ich kann dir dein Vorhaben nur empfehlen, wenn du auf "mit lithiumverseiftes EP-Getriebefliessfett" versiffte Finger und Klamotten stehst. Ich habe diese Rolle mit meinen Mitteln und mit vertretbarem Zeitaufwand nicht dicht bekommen. Konstruktionsbedingt ist es schwierig, Rollen, die den Umschalthebel unten haben, zufriedenstellend abzudichten.  
Gruß
Hermann


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



Angelsepp83 schrieb:


> Hi Boardis
> 
> Wie stehts eigentlich mit den in Fliessfett gelagerten Red Arcs?
> Da ich eine solche besitze und demnächst mal eine Wartung durchführen möchte, hat mich dieser Thread doch sehr neugierig gemacht!





corax schrieb:


> Hallo Angelsepp83,
> ich kann dir dein Vorhaben nur empfehlen, wenn du auf "mit lithiumverseiftes EP-Getriebefliessfett" versiffte Finger und Klamotten stehst. *Ich habe diese Rolle mit meinen Mitteln und mit vertretbarem Zeitaufwand nicht dicht bekommen. Konstruktionsbedingt ist es schwierig, Rollen, die den Umschalthebel unten haben*, zufriedenstellend abzudichten.
> Gruß
> Hermann




Was hast du denn für eine Red Arc?

Im Allgemeinen haben die den Hebel für die Rücklaufsperre hinten, und nicht unten . . .  :q:q:q

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## corax (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Tja, ich habe noch das weltweit einzige Sondermodell, speziell für mich gefertigt, das den Umschalthebel unten hat. Wenn du allerdings interessiert bist, dieses einzigartige Stück zu erwerben, werde ich mich schweren Herzens davon trennen. Ein entsprechender Obulus versteht sich von selbst. Zum Beweis und zum Träumen hier noch ein Foto.#6


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Ja wenn das Foto hochkant steht ist der Hebel unten . . . :m

Im Normalbetrieb hinten . . . 

So sieht das aus wenn er unten ist:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Ryobi-Polar-Oasy...r_id=&cguid=ca4a4dbe1280a0e201923982fe0d9ae8;)


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## corax (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Ich habe auch noch eine, da ist der Hebel sogar oben. Ich muß gestehen, daß ich in der Praxis damit nicht so gut zurecht gekommen bin. Deshalb würde ich diese Rolle ( kaum gefischt ) beim Erwerb der ersten Rolle kostenlos dazugeben. Vielleicht kommst du ja damit besser zurecht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Ein Witzbold also . . . :q:q:q

Wenn du das Bild nochmal drehst, ist der Hebel wirklich unten.

Nur musste dann beim kurbeln einen Kopfstand machen . . . 

:m:m:m


----------



## Angelsepp83 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

@corax Also fürn zwanni nehm ich beide 

Aber nochmal back to topic. Im normalen Betrieb ist es kein Problem denk ich! Da die Rute aber auch mal ne Woche im Rutenregal steht, könnte das Fett raus kriechen. Das Stimmt schon! 
Was hast du denn schon probiert um die Rolle dicht zu bekommen und mit welcher Menge hast du Sie denn befüllt? 
Ich dachte in erster Linie an eine Gummitülle ausm Elektrobereich!
Aber ob das 100% dicht wird ist die Frage!?


----------



## Khaane (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Wofür wollt ihr die Red Arc abdichten?

Wenn ihr die zuknallt mit Fett, dann läuft sie deutlich schwerer - Gerade bei der Red Arc merkt man es deutlich.

Kauft euch einfach entweder das Quantum oder US-Penn Kit - Da braucht man nicht mehr ellenlang mit irgendwelchen Fetten rumexperimentieren.


----------



## Angelsepp83 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Warum sollte es mit Fliessfett schwerer laufen? Hast du sowas schon mal in der Hand gehabt? 

Es gibt kein Fett was weicher und geschmeidiger ist! Das 000er ist schon wie sehr leichtes Gel! Außerdem soll die Rolle ja auch nicht Randvoll gemacht werden! 

Und lass mich doch ein bissel experimentieren! Wenn ich was kaufen möchte wende ich mich an mein Tackle Dealer!


----------



## Khaane (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



Angelsepp83 schrieb:


> Warum sollte es mit Fliessfett schwerer laufen? Hast du sowas schon mal in der Hand gehabt?
> 
> Es gibt kein Fett was weicher und geschmeidiger ist! Das 000er ist schon wie sehr leichtes Gel! Außerdem soll die Rolle ja auch nicht Randvoll gemacht werden!
> 
> Und lass mich doch ein bissel experimentieren! Wenn ich was kaufen möchte wende ich mich an mein Tackle Dealer!



Dann wünsch ich dir viel Spaß beim Rumexperimentieren - Nicht, dass ich auch schon mit Fließfetten und den ganzen Mist rumexperimentiert habe. (sogar an Red Arcs)

Der Nachteil bei Fließfett ist, es haftet nicht und hat keine dämpfende Wirkung - D.h. du musst deutlich mehr Fett einsetzen als z.B. bei den Quantum oder Penn (blau) Fetten.

Obendrauf verflüssigt sich das Fließfett bei wärmeren Temperaturen und setzt sich wunderbar in den Gehäuseschalen ab, statt an den Zahnrädern zu bleiben. (heißt ja nicht umsonst *Fließ*fett )

Aber mir ist das ziemlich wurscht - Macht was ihr wollt.#h


----------



## corax (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Hallo Angelsepp83,
ich habe letzten Beiträge zum Anlaß genommen, die Red Arc nochmal zu öffnen. Die Red Arc war eine der ersten Rollen, die ich mit Fließfett versehen habe. Nachdem ich Erfahrung an ungefähr 15 weiteren Rollen gesammelt habe, muß ich sagen, daß die Wahrscheinlichkeit, die Rolle dauerhaft dicht zu bekommen, doch sehr groß ist. 1. Die Gehäusehälften sind sehr sauber gearbeitet und haben breite Auflageflächen. 2. Die Achse des Umschalthebels geht senkrecht durch das Gehäuse. 3. Ein weiteres Loch im Gehäuse ( unter der Zierblende ) läßt sich leicht schließen. Ich habe also folgendes gemacht. Ich habe etwa 1 cm passenden Aquarienschlauch exakt im rechten Winkel abgeschnitten, erwärmt und über die Achse des Umschalthebels bis ans Gehäuse geschoben. Der Schlauch sitzt jetzt stramm auf der Achse und ich hoffe, er dichtet die kleine Spalte zwischen Achse und Gehäuse ab. Wenn nicht, dann habe ich noch einen Plan B. Anschließend habe ich eine Auflagefläche mit Dichtmittel dünn eingestrichen, das Gehäuseinnere wieder komplettiert und in die eine Hälfte Fließfett eingefüllt, und zwar nur so viel, daß das Haupgetrieberad bei der Drehung immer etwas Fließfett mitnimmt. Im Übrigen wird auch die Befestigung der Hauptachse bei ihrer Auf- und Abbewegung das Fließfett ordentlich durchmatschen. Anschließend habe ich die Hälften zusammengefügt und die restlichen Teile angebaut. Das Ganze hat etwa eine halbe Stunde gebraucht. Ob die Schmierung mit Fließfett Vorteile hat, wird die Zeit zeigen. Freitag fahre ich erstmal nach NL und werde die ganze Sache am See testen. Hier noch zwei Fotos von der Umschalthebelachse und dem verwendeten Dichtmittel.


----------



## donlotis (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Leute, sowas alles ist mir zu anstrengend. Lieber ein oder zweimal im Jahr kurz aufschrauben und gut nachfetten... fertig. Das reicht!

Gruß donlotis


----------



## gigg (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Corax, ich denke der Aquarienschlauch ist nicht resistent gegen Schmiermittel - lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren.
Ansonsten hast Du ziemlich alles richtig gemacht. 
Es gibt auch einige die den Umschalthebel demontieren und das Loch verschrauben und/oder verkleben.
 Fließfett  würde ich 0 oder 00 verwenden, da zähflüssiger als 000.


----------



## Algon (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Warum abdichten.... geht die Rolle mal unter, kommt trotzdem Wasser rein, ABER DANN nicht mehr raus. Wenn es irgendeinen Vorteil hätte die Rolle abzudichten, hätte der Hersteller das gemacht. Ich nehme das "Penn Angler Pack", da brauche ich nicht rumexperimentieren, das habe andere für mich gemacht........

MfG Algon


----------



## corax (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Wenn niemand experimentiert, gibt es nichts Neues. Woher auch?
Gruß
 Hermann


----------



## corax (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Hallo Algon,
es gibt einen Vorteil, die Rollen abzudichten. Sie halten dann nämlich länger. Das ist aber nicht im Sinne eines Herstellers, denn es ist zum einem teurer durch höhere Herstellungskosten und zum anderen unklug. Wer kauft denn weitere Rollen, wenn er die Rollen seines Lebens schon hat?
Gruß
Hermann


----------



## Algon (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



corax schrieb:


> Hallo Algon,
> es gibt einen Vorteil, die Rollen abzudichten. Sie halten dann nämlich länger. Das ist aber nicht im Sinne eines Herstellers, denn es ist zum einem teurer durch höhere Herstellungskosten und zum anderen unklug. Wer kauft denn weitere Rollen, wenn er die Rollen seines Lebens schon hat?


Mal ehrlich, ich habe mir noch nie eine Rolle gekauft, weil die Alte defekt war, max. war die Alte ausgejackelt, was durch ein dichtes Getriebe auch passiert wäre.
Eine Neue Rolle wird gekauft, weil ich was Neues/Anderes/Besseres haben will. Das Problem bei einer dichten Rolle ist, das sie dicht ist, Wasser kommt nicht mehr raus. Die 700 und 800 Abu haben unter der Abdeckung exta eine Öffnung damit das Wasser rauslaufen kann. 

MfG Algon


----------



## podrizvan (21. September 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Ich habe auch meine Shimano Catana 2/3 (vor paar Tagen gekauft) voll mit Fliessfett (Motoröl+ OMV grease L2 Gemisch Einsatztemperaturbereich -30 bis +120°C). Ich bin begeistert mit dem Resultat. Ich muss sagen die Rolle läuft besser als ich die gekauft habe. Dieses Fliessfett kann ich jeden empfehlen. Nach eine Stunde drehen habe ich die Rolle aussanader gemacht und das Fliessfett sitzt immen noch auf allen Getriebeteilen (bei normalen Fett war das Ganze fett von den Zahnrädern weg). Heute setze ich die Rolle in Gefrierschrank mal sehen wie sich die Rolle bei Kälte verhält.


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. September 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Das mit der Kälte ist besonders wichtig und interessant. Poste unbedingt deine Erkenntnisse hier rein.#h


----------



## podrizvan (22. September 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Die Rolle war gestern in Kühlschrank (Temperatur um die 3 Grad) und ich spürte zwar den unterschied zu vorher aber die Rolle lief immer noch super. Über Nacht habe ich die Rolle in Gefrierschrank gehabt und erst heute morgen raus geholt. Der unterschied ist ganz klar zu erkennen. Wenn ich die Rolle langsam drehe dann ist das nicht so schlimm aber wenn ich die Kurbel ganz schnell drehe dann geht die ganz schwer. Aber ehrlich gesagt wer geht schon bei -20 Grad fische fangen. Ich jedenfalls nicht |supergri Auch wenn das so wäre dann glaube ich kaum das die sich die Rolle auf -20 Grad kühlen wird denn beim spinnfischen wird die immer in den Händen gehalten und ich glaube kaum das die Temperatur unter 0 Grad sein wird. Das Fließfett das ich benutze habe hat glaube ich NLGI-Klasse 0. Ich werde auf jeden Fall das Fließfett in der Rolle lasen :vik:


----------



## podrizvan (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Ich habe mir gestern die Dose in der das übrig gebliebene Fett war angeschaut und siehe da: das Öl hat sich von Fett gelöst. Nicht viell so circa 10% der Dose ist jetz reines Öl. Die Rolle habe ich geöffnet aber in der ist alles in Ordnung wahrscheinlich weil ich die benutzt habe. Ich frage mich jetzt ob sich das selbe in der Rolle abspielen wird nach einiger Lagerungszeit. Vielleicht muss ich das Fett und Öl länger mischen. Vielleicht mit einem Mixer. Hat jemand schon diese Erfahrung gemacht bei Fett und Öl Gemisch?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Was hast Du erwartet?

Fett und Öl verbinden sich nicht.

Wenn Du sie verbinden willst (dauerhaft stabil) brauchst Du einen Emulgator der genau auf die beiden Stoffe ausgelegt ist. Das wird für den Hobbybastler schwer machbar sein. Ob Du das Zeug mit Mixer oder per Hand vermischst macht keinen Unterschied - das trennt sich wieder.


----------



## podrizvan (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Dann muss ich jetzt das alte Gemisch raus nehmen und ein kommerzielles NLGI-Klasse 0 Fett holen. Nur weiß ich nicht wo. Ich hoffe das ich es online bestellen kann in kleineren Mengen.


----------



## podrizvan (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Ich wollte mal ein Fließfett online bestellen aber ich weiß nicht welches NLGI Grad ich nehmen soll. Ich fische hauptsächlich von 0 bis 30 C. Welches NLGI würdet ihr mir raten?


----------



## podrizvan (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Wenn du die Van Staal Rolle anschaust dann wirst du feststellen das die Getriebe voll mit Fließfett befüllt ist. Z.B. auch die Schaltgetriebe bei Autos ist voll mit Öl befüllt und dort gibt es keine Extremtemperaturen. Überall wo die Getriebe lange halten soll ist die komplette Getriebe in  Öl oder Fließfett auch wenn dort keine Extreme Verhältnisse herrschen und warum sollte das auch bei der Rolle anders sein?


----------



## podrizvan (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Genau der wichtigster Vorteil des Fließfettes ist das man die Rolle nicht abdichten muss und bekommt so zu sagen eine abgedichtete Rolle mit Getriebe in Öl. Manche Rollen scheitern aber genau an der Getriebe, Kugellager und Wormschaf und darum greife ich zum Fließfett.

P.S.
Das mit dem Prüfung des Lagerspiels ist sehr sehr guter Tipp.Werde ich auf jeden Fall prüfen.


----------



## Naabangler (14. November 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Hallo,
ich habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht und alle 30 Seiten in diesem Thread durchgelesen. Manche Beiträge liesen mich schmunzeln, manche riefen ein Kopfschütteln hervor.#d 
Die 30 Seiten habe ich auch gelesen weil ich wissen wollte ob schon jemand auf die Idee gekommen ist Wasserhahnfett zu nehmen. Dieses weisse Fett bekommt man beim Installateur oder im Baumarkt für wenig Geld. Mein Vater hat vor Jahren für den örtlichen Angelshop Rollen repariert, zugegeben da gab es noch nicht diese hochwertigen Rollen wie sie jetzt angeboten werden, ist auch schon 30-35 Jahre her. Wenn z.B. die Feder vom Schnurfangbügel defekt war wurde gereinigt und mit diesem Fett geschmiert. Getriebe wurde gereinigt und mit Wasserhahnfett geschmiert. Ich habe oft zugeschaut und niemals gesehen daß die ganze Rolle mit Öl gefüllt und abgedichtet wurde. Wasserhahnfett verharzt auch nicht. Ich warte meine Rollen heute noch so und habe keine Probleme. Es ist auch zu bedenken daß wenn die Abdichtung nicht funktioniert und es ist ein heisser Julitag das Fett oder Öl in der Rolle dünnflüssig wird und dieses dann ins Erdreich tropfen kann oder die Angeln im Kofferraum aufheizen und die ganze Angeltasche versifft wird, geschweige denn der ganze rotz an den Händen, dann an der Zigarette (ja, ich bin Raucher, sogar selbstdreher) am Köder und an der Brotzeit picht:v......... Ich muß aber noch dazu sagen daß ich nur am Süßwasser angeln gehe, bei Salzwasser habe ich keine Erfahrung. Auch sollte man aufpassen daß die Rolle nicht im Sand liegt, eine vernünftige Handhabung eben. 
Nun wünsche ich euch noch viele Experimentierabende mit Fetten und Ölen.
Mit einem "Petri Heil"#h
Rudl


----------



## Bobster (15. November 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Wasserhahnfett ist zugegebenerweise ein mir neues
"Medium" :q
....doch mittlerweile nach 30 Seiten sicherlich für den
einen oder anderen eine Bereicherung an Maßnahmen
unter dem Motto: Was kann ich alles in meine Rolle schmieren 

Aber eine gewisse experimentierfreudigkeit zeichnet uns Angler ja eben aus.

Falls sich überhaupt jemand traut seine Rolle komplett
auseinander zunehmen, zu reinigen,zu schmieren und 
*keine *Schraube übrig hält, stelt sich die Frage,
nehme ich die handelsüblichen (Penn,Quantum Hot Sauce, etc.,) oder greife ich auf angebotene Schmiermittel zurück (Gelenkgetriebefett, Wasserhahnfett, etc.,) oder "braue" ich mir mein eigenens Schmiermittel.

Ich wünsche allen weiterhin viel Spaß beim schmieren #6


----------



## podrizvan (18. November 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Ich weiß inzwischen was ich falsch gemacht habe das sich das Fett und Öl nicht mischen wollten. Ich habe nämlich synthetisches Öl mit Fett aus Mineralöl gemischt. Die beide öle vermischen sich natürlich nicht. Als ich ein Mineralöl genommen habe ist die Mischung nach fast 2 Monaten immer noch wie am ersten Tag.


----------



## volkerm (18. November 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Oder nehmt doch einfache Rollen ohne Schickimicki und 197 Kugellager.
Die halten ewig, und kosten Bruchteile der High- Tech- Rollen.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Ralle1964 (19. November 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

jmd ne idee:
warum machen manche rollen nach dem hinzufügen von fett mehr geräusche als vorher?
(zbsp. OKUMA metalloid, DAIWA emblem-x 5000H)

ist es wirklich erforderlich den alten rotz komplett zu entfernen? auch wenn die alten reste noch relativ frisch waren?
worauf deutet graues altes fett hin? grundsätzlich auf metallabrieb?
woher bekomme ich feine unterlegscheiben für das rollen innenleben?
(der wolle hat da etwas diesbzgl. erwähnt)

grüße
ralf


----------



## Bobster (19. November 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Pers. bin ich davon überzeugt, dass eine Schmierung bei einer niegelnagelneuen Rolle nur in den seltensten Fällen nötig ist.
Falls doch, hat man m.M.n. eh die falsche Rolle gekauft.

Als "Spinnfischer-Vielangler", 2-3 die Woche, das ganze Jahr über, bedingt durch die Nähe zum Gewässer, gönne ich meinen Rollen zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr eine
komplett Wartung.
Dazu zählt u.a. die Schmierung.
Das bedeutet die restlose Entfernung alten Fettes.
Das vom Hersteller benutzte und vorhandene Fett 
ist u.U. nicht in der Lage (pers. Erfahrung) sich mit dem von mir benutzten Fett zu vermischen (Laienhaft ausgedrückt)
Es kommt u.U. sogar zu einer Separierung/Trennung/Verklumpung/Verharzung.

Also, wenn neues Fett-dann altes raus !


----------



## Chrizzi (19. November 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



Bobster schrieb:


> Das vom Hersteller benutzte und vorhandene Fett
> ist u.U. nicht in der Lage (pers. Erfahrung) sich mit dem von mir benutzten Fett zu vermischen (Laienhaft ausgedrückt)
> Es kommt u.U. sogar zu einer Separierung/Trennung/Verklumpung/Verharzung.
> 
> Also, wenn neues Fett-dann altes raus !



Die Erfahrung habe ich mit Öl gemacht. Ich habe zwei Kugellager nachgeölt und so in kurzer Zeit geschrottet.

Daher altes Fett und Öl nicht mit neuem von anderen Herstellern mischen.


----------



## Ralle1964 (19. November 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

ok, danke erstmal.
beantwortet zwar nicht die "geräuschfrage", aber die ausführung ist nachvollziehbar.
das mit dem öl und den kugellagern kann ich so nicht glauben.
ich würde ne kiste bier drauf wetten, dass ich mit gutem + geeignetem öl NIX an einem lager kaputtmachen kann. egal welches öl vorher drin war.
ich bastel seit nun bald 20 jahren an fahrrädern und deren bauteilen herum, und noch länger an angelklamotten. 

ich stimme völlig überein mit der aussage über versch. fette und öle und deren einsatzbereiche.
zerstören kann ich m.m.n. nur etwas mit einem ungeeigneten öl, zb rostlöser oder olivenöl an belasteten lagern.
aber das ist nur meine persönliche meinung. ich würde ohne bedenken weiterhin hochwertige synth. öle an kugelager machen, egal was vorher dran war. 

sogar im rennsportbereich hat man an hochwertige kugellager (achsen und tretlager) feines öl gemacht (statt fett) um die reibung zu reduzieren.
gehen tut das, aber alltagstauglich ist das nicht.

frage:
ist hydrauliköl geeignet zum schmieren, zb an der kurbel?
stammt aus einer hebebühne, ist sehr sauber/klar und dünnflüssig. bin mir nur etwas unsicher über die schmiereigenschaften.



gruß
ralf


----------



## Khaane (19. November 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Die Erfahrung habe ich mit Öl gemacht. Ich habe zwei Kugellager nachgeölt und so in kurzer Zeit geschrottet.
> 
> Daher altes Fett und Öl nicht mit neuem von anderen Herstellern mischen.



Welches Öl hast du denn genutzt? Habe bislang von allen Rollen querbeet alle Marken neu gefettet und geölt und bis dato ist nur ein einziges Mal ein Achslager der Red Arc kaputt gegangen. |supergri

Setze aber auch auf fertiges Öl/Fett. (Quantum bzw. Penn Blue)

Opas selbstgemischte Ölpampe a`la "Wasserhahnfett" ist mir da doch etwas suspekt. 
Fehlen nur noch die Empfehlungen, dass sich Margarine, Biskin, Melkfett und Vaseline ebenfalls für Rollen eignen würden.


----------



## Ralle1964 (20. November 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

danke 

also gilt beim fetten von rollen nicht: viel hilft viel?

hab es korrigiert. 
nun laufen sie sehr schön. 

leider bringt das mit dem akkuschrauber und "drehen lassen" nicht den gewünschten erfolg.
vllt hab ich auch nicht genug geduld ^^
muss ja da stehen bleiben und festhalten.

mein überschüssiges hydrauliköl benutze ich nun zum reinigen der rollen. 
das is eh über und das teure synth.feinöl ist mir zum ausspülen zu schade.

ich habe den eindruck, dass es sinn macht die einzelnen getriebeteile abzuwaschen bzw zu entfetten, damit das neue gute fett besser kleben bleibt.


----------



## Ralle1964 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Klüber "Centoplex GLP 500", Universal Fliessfett, gutes Druckaufnahmevermögen. (..bucht..)

Mal sehn ob ich das günstig bekommen kann.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. November 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



Ralle1964 schrieb:


> ich habe den eindruck, dass es sinn macht die einzelnen getriebeteile abzuwaschen bzw zu entfetten, damit das neue gute fett besser kleben bleibt.


Ja, sonst bleibt das wirklich nicht da, wo es soll.

Das Auswaschen ist überhaupt die meiste Arbeit, vor allem wenn man keine Fettspülmaschine mit unbegrenzten Ressourcen hat. 
Richtig viel Arbeit ....
Das zusammensetzen und neufetten der blitzsauberen Teile ist dagegen ein rechtes Vergnügen.


----------



## podrizvan (22. November 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das Auswaschen ist überhaupt die meiste Arbeit, vor allem wenn man keine Fettspülmaschine mit unbegrenzten Ressourcen hat.


 
Ich wasche alle Teile mit WD40. Einfach drauf sprühen (ohne den roten Röhrchen natürlich) aus nächster nähe dann bekommt man so zu sagen ein Hochdruckreiniger. Der WD ist auch nicht so teuer.


----------



## Chrizzi (22. November 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



Khaane schrieb:


> Welches Öl hast du denn genutzt?



Ich habe mich damals überhaupt nicht damit befasst, denmnach habe ich einfach das genommen was da war.

Ich habe die Spulenlager von einer Daiwa Baitcaster einfach mit Märklinöl nachgeölt. D.h. ich habe auch nicht das alte Daiwa Öl entfernt. Nach einer Woche waren die Lager hin. 

Die neuen Lager habe ich von einem Kumpel bekommen, der hatte sie entfettet und mit Quantum Hot Sauce geölt. Mit denen habe ich keine Probleme - ich öle sie auch nur mit dem Hot Sauce nach.


Ich denke mal wenn man in Stationärrollen das Öl der Lager mischt, merkt man das gar nicht, da die nicht in den Geschwindigkeitsbereich kommen. 

Mir soll es egal sein, wenn ihr meint, das kann man alles untereinander mischen und euch so die Lager zerledert. Mehr als drauf hinweisen kann ich nicht und will ich auch nicht.


----------



## Denni_Lo (22. November 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

@Chris: erzähle ich seit Jahren, will nur kaum einer hören


----------



## Khaane (22. November 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> @Chris: erzähle ich seit Jahren, will nur kaum einer hören



Wieso;+ - Habe jetzt eine günstige Alternative zu teuren "Fertigprodukten" gefunden, setze jetzt ranziges Frittenfett als Ersatz ein und spare damit satte 20 Cent pro Rolle. :m


----------



## Denni_Lo (22. November 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



Khaane schrieb:


> Wieso;+ - Habe jetzt eine günstige Alternative zu teuren "Fertigprodukten" gefunden, setze jetzt ranziges Frittenfett als Ersatz ein und spare damit satte 20 Cent pro Rolle. :m



Wie war das mit der Infinity    :m


----------



## Algon (22. November 2010)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



Khaane schrieb:


> Wieso;+ - Habe jetzt eine günstige Alternative zu teuren "Fertigprodukten" gefunden, setze jetzt ranziges Frittenfett als Ersatz ein und spare damit satte 20 Cent pro Rolle. :m


ahhhhh, der Geldadel. 
Ich nehme Penatencreme und spare 50Cent pro Rolle.|rolleyes

#h
MfG Algon


----------



## zolli28 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

hallo erstmal
ich werd mal diesen thread wieder etwas ins gedechtnis zurückholen
also nach langem lesen hatte ich mich auch dazu entschlossen es mal mit fliessfett zu probieren und bin einfach zu einer bei mir in der nähe liegender lkw werkstatt gegangen und die haben mir ein fliessfeit der NLGI klasse 000 gegeben er hatte leider nix anderes aber egal ab nach hause und probieren kann ja nix kaputt gehen
also altes fett schön raus und dann neues fett ( ca. 1.5ml mit ner spritze aus der apot.) rein kugellager neu geölt zusammenbauen
und was soll ich euch sagen das is einfach nur geil an so einer kurbel zu drehen

tschaui

werde es demnächst mal versuchen das fett etwas zu verdicken da ich angst habe es könnte doch was rauslaufen das zeug is ja wie geleoder honig der typ hat mir da normales fett mitgegeben zum mischen passt alles zusammen
aber erstmal testen das geht aber erst wenn das wetter wieder besser ist


----------



## Bobster (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



zolli28 schrieb:


> ...werde es demnächst mal versuchen das fett etwas zu verdicken da ich angst habe es könnte doch was rauslaufen das zeug is ja wie geleoder honig der typ hat mir da normales fett mitgegeben zum mischen passt alles zusammen
> aber erstmal testen das geht aber erst wenn das wetter wieder besser ist


 
..hört sich doch interessant an.
Wenn es aus der Rolle tropft ist es zu flüssig 

...ansonsten mal eben kurz das Feurzeug anhalten.


----------



## zolli28 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

wie meins da denn mit dem feuerzeug


----------



## Stucki (4. März 2012)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich habe für mich das perfekte Fertigfliessfett gefunden.
> Es nennt sich Winkelgetriebefett und ist für Motorsensen. In meienem Fall von Husquarna (oder so ähnlich).
> 
> Das Zeug hat eine fast flüssige Konsistenz und nach ca. 20 Betriebsstunden in einer Red Arc kann ich sagen es ist das Beste was ich je hatte.
> ...



Hab mich nun durch den ganzen Thread hier durchgehangelt. Gestern hatte ich dummerweise meine Blue Arc mit WD40 behandelt, Ergebniss war natürlich, dass sich über all das Fett löst und sie nun neu geschmiert werden muss#q# Alle Teile habe ich schon mal mit Spiritus, viel Mühe und zu Schluss mit heißem Spüliwasser gesäubert. Die Kugelager natürlich nicht|supergri

Wer kann dieses Fett empfehlen? Laufen die Arcs damit absolut seidenweich? Hat jemand Langzeiterfahrung?

Husqvarna Winkelgetriebefett: 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/HUSQVARNA-Wi...n_Rasenmäher&hash=item5892837c3f#ht_787wt_905 

http://www.husqvarna.com/de/landsca...ssories/schmierstoffe/winkelgetriebefett-eco/

Welches Öl verträgt sich mit dem Husqvarna Fett? Bräuchte noch einen Öl Tipp um die Kugelager zu ertränken

Gibt es zu diesem Fett hier auch schon Langzeiterfahrungen?

Finke AVIATICON FETT GT-00 NLGI00
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Finke-Fliesf...hmierstoffe&hash=item5d31a2968e#ht_1317wt_905

Gruß

Stucki


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. März 2012)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Ich leider nicht.
Hab die Red damals wenig später verkauft.:m


----------



## Stucki (4. März 2012)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich leider nicht.
> Hab die Red damals wenig später verkauft.:m



Schade, hast Du es später noch mal in anderen Rollen probiert? Würdest Du es noch immer empfehlen? Wie war damals die Leichtläufigkeit der Rolle?


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. März 2012)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Dadurch, dass es gut haftet, ist es kein Ultraleichlauffett aber es sorgt für satten weichen Lauf.

Hatte keine Sorgen damit und hatte es auch noch in andere Rollen geschmiert(wenn ich noch  wüsste in welche|kopfkrat).

Ich besorge mir das Zeug aber bei Gelegeneheit nochmal und werde es wieder verwenden.

Für mich ist es wichtiger Verschleiß zu unterbinden als dass die Rolle - im Leerlauf angeschubst - eine Runde mehr schafft.:m


----------



## Bobster (4. März 2012)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Das "Husqvarna" benutze ich seit Jahren !
...ohne Probleme.
...ab 3° laüft es etwas ...naja, etwas schwerer :q
Wie schon erwähnt, es ist nicht unbedingt ein leichtlauf Fett.

Öl benutze ich überhaupt nicht, da ich alle Schnüre vor und nach dem angeln sowieso mit "Universal Silicon Öl" aus dem ALDI einsprühe und mehr als genug ....übrigbleibt :m

Ansonsten nimm das Kit von "HOT Sauce" / Quantum.
Dann haste alles zusammen und es ist auch schön teuer....|supergri


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. März 2012)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Habe auch hiermit gute Erfahrung gemacht:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a1319/teflon-fett-100g-tube.html

Lager lege ich für 10min in 08/15 Motoröl (natürlich unbenutzt|supergri)


----------



## Tino (4. März 2012)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Hallo Peter

Könntest du etwas genauer beschreiben ,wo du genau dieses Teflonfett anwendest?

Teflonfett hört sich sehr interessant an...

Schmierst du damit die Lager,Spulenachse usw. oder nur bestimmte Sachen?

Inwieweit erhöht sich der Gebrauch der Rolle nach der Schmierung?

Wie hoch ist die Standorthaftung des Fettes und wie oft soll oder muss man mit diesem Fett schmieren?

Danke schon mal für deine Mühe


----------



## Stucki (7. März 2012)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Habe auch hiermit gute Erfahrung gemacht:
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a1319/teflon-fett-100g-tube.html
> 
> Lager lege ich für 10min in 08/15 Motoröl (natürlich unbenutzt|supergri)



Hallo Peter, wie verhält sich das Fett bei Kälte? Hattest Du das Fett bei einer Spinnrolle eingesetzt? Ist es tatsächlich "extrem Druck und Temperaturbeständig"? Hatte meine Blue Arc jetzt mit einem NGIL00 Teflonfett neu eingefettet und musste feststellen, das bei Zimmertemp alles ok ist, aber wenn die Rolle bei knapp 6 Grad draußen liegt, bringt es nicht wirklich Spaß die Rolle zu kurbeln.

Danke schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. März 2012)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Hallo Stucki,
setze das Fett bei 4 Spinnrollen ein,1x Ryoby Excenter wie auch 2x Ryoby WS Getriebe sowie1x Quantum Salsa mit WS Getriebe.Auch bei Kälte immer noch sehr angenehm zu kurbeln.Ob das Fett jetzt wirklich extrem Druck-und Temperaturbest.ist...gute Frage.

Du darfst es nur nicht zu üppig dosieren.Und als zu üppig würde ich bei Teflon Fetten bereits die 1:1 Übernahme der Originalfüllung sehen.

@Tino
Nicht überall,Lager bekommen ein Ölbad,Schnurlaufröllchen wird noch beidseitig mit einer dünnen Fettschicht versiegelt,ansonsten Achse,Antriebsräder sowie Excenter bzw Wormshaftmechanik rel.dünn einfetten.Excenterverleger vertragen etwas mehr als die WS Brüder.
Laufen anschl.definitiv(noch) leiser und leichter.

WS Typen(zumindest Ryobi WS)sind da etwas divenhafter,je nach Fertigungstoleranz des Getriebes muss man bei der richtigen Dosis etwas experimentieren.Du bekommst sie auch im Lauf spürbar leichter,ist jedoch mit viel Schrauberei verbunden.Mehrmals aufschrauben/fetten/zu/probieren ist mehr was für -20 Grad Winter.Die zig Zahnräder(Pumpeneffekt der Zwischenräder) und Lager fordern da nun mal ihren Tribut.(wie war das noch... eine bekannte rote Rolle mit extremem Leichtlauf ist entweder gut gewartet oder ab Werk *nicht* gefettet:q.)

Ansonsten beschränke ich mich darauf, zugunsten des Verschleissfaktors gerade bei WS Rollen "nur"einen satten Lauf zu erzielen.Der Kompromiss zwischen möglichst wenig Abrieb und Leichtlauf.Ob beim Kurbeln die Kurbel nun in 11 oder 10 Uhr Pos.stehenbleibt ,ist beim Leerkurbeln zwar hübsch aber im Praxisgebrauch weniger bis überhaupt nicht relevant.

Fette die Rollen damit 1x/Jahr und bin sehr zufrieden.
Hatte davor mit weissem Lithium Sprühfett aus dem Kfz-Zubehör experimentiert aber das war nix


----------



## Stucki (7. März 2012)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Danke für die Antwort, werde es gleich mal ordern:m


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. März 2012)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

@Stucki
In Kiel gibts doch auch eine Decathlonfiliale ?!
Tube HausmarkeTeflonfett aus der Fahrradabteilung


----------



## Stucki (8. März 2012)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> @Stucki
> In Kiel gibts doch auch eine Decathlonfiliale ?!
> Tube HausmarkeTeflonfett aus der Fahrradabteilung


 

Danke für die Info, in der Ebucht hatte ich ein günstiges Angebot mit 2,20 Versand gefunden. Spart mir den Fahrtweg und die Parkplatzsuche:q


----------



## Ossipeter (8. März 2012)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Wie verhält sich das Fett bei Salzwasser?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (8. März 2012)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Wie verhält sich das Fett bei Salzwasser?



Sorry,da muss ich passen.Null Salzwassererfahrung.


----------



## Ossipeter (8. März 2012)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Danke, da bleib ich dann doch lieber bei Corrosion X


----------



## Stucki (9. März 2012)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Weiss eigentlich Jemand den Unterschied zwischen Salzwasser geeigneten Fett und normalen Wasserbeständigen Fett? Ist das ganze evtl. nur ein Marketingtrick? Ich meine, wasserabweisendes Fett ist halt Wasserabweisend bzw. Beständig unabhängig davon, ob es Salzwasser ist oder nicht. Oder?


----------



## Ossipeter (9. März 2012)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Wir hatten Tevlonfette auf der Fahrradkette und das ließ im Winter bei Salzkontakt sehr schnell nach. Wenn du mir deine e-mail-addi schickst, kann ich dir mal was über corrosion-X und Co. schicken.


----------



## Stucki (11. März 2012)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Habe auch hiermit gute Erfahrung gemacht:
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a1319/teflon-fett-100g-tube.html
> 
> Lager lege ich für 10min in 08/15 Motoröl (natürlich unbenutzt|supergri)




Hatte gestern mal die Rolle schön entfettet und mit dem Finish Line Teflon Fett neu versehen, heute kam dann der Test. 

Fazit: leichter Lauf, Dämpfungseigenschaft würde ich als gut bezeichnen. Das Fett scheint eine Alternative zu sein. Ich werde mal beobachten, wie sich das Fett nach Salzwasser Kontakt verhält und dann meine Erfahrung hier posten. 

Gruß

Stucki


----------



## Matu1986 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Ich hab jetzt den ganzen thread durch,ich kann nur sagen Respekt was Angler alles probieren um nicht das Fett und Öl aus dem Fachgeschäft zu nehmen. Keine Kritik ich finds sogar gut irgendwo vorher sagte einer nur wenn man was probiert kann man neues / Besseres zu endecken.

Ich bin in der Fisch und Fang (Februar) auf der Dvd.
Matze Koch Angelschule auf etwas gestoßen.
Der Friese nimmt ne Tube Rollenfett (Weiße Tube mit blauem Emblem wenn es einer sieht und weriß was es ist darf er es gern verraten).Konsistens und Aussehen ein bißchen so wie Melkfett vielleicht etwas dunkler.
Auf jeden Fall er löst an seiner Rolle nur ein paar Schrauben lupft den Deckel und mit Hilfe einer Spritze gibt er an verschiedenen Stellen Fett rein.Rolle wieder zu und fertig...
Weder entfettet noch groß sauber gemacht.
Wenn ich dem Tenor des threads beachte ist das doch Bullshit oder nicht?


----------



## Bobster (14. März 2012)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



Matu1986 schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt den ganzen thread durch,ich kann nur sagen Respekt.........
> 
> Der Respekt gebührt Dir #6
> 
> ...


 
Jein !

Es gibt m.M.n. 2 Punkte !

1. Ehre |bigeyes
Stell es Dir so vor, beim Ölwechsel vom Auto, wechselst Du doch auch nicht "nur" die Hälfte !
Was ich meine ist, wenn man etwas macht, dann sollte man es auch Vernüftig machen.
Vernünftig bedeutetd dann hier für mich persönlich dass ich die Role "entfette" und anschließend "neu" Fette !

2. Technischer Aspekt |kopfkrat
Wenn man nicht andauernd das Herstellerfett sozusagen das "Urfett" :q nimmt, besteht immer die große Chance, dass sich 
verschiedene Fette miteinander *verharzen, *mit der Folge des gegenteiligen erwünschten Effektes.

Die DVD schaue ich mir jetzt nicht noch mal an,
einmal reicht 
aber entweder benutzt er das "Urfett" oder, was wahrscheinlicher ist, Matze praktiziert das Leben eines 
"Allrounders" :q


----------



## mantikor (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

habe jetzt hier nicht alles gelesen aber wurde schon molykote polygliss-N erwähnt, das ist ein haftschmierstoff, hochbelastbar, mit hervorragendem eindringvermögen zur schmierung von walzen,kugel und gleitlagern, die witterungseinflüssen und spritzwasser ausgesetzt sind, langzeit korrosionsschutz, beständig gegen kalt- und heisswasser, laugen und  viele säuren, das zeug haftet und ist in einer sprühdose es wirkt zudem stark verschleissmindernd und vor allem bleibt es da wo man es hinsprüht !


----------



## Schlüter01 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Also ein bei einem stark haftendem Fett sollte man auch vorsichtig sein. Gerade bei Wälzlagerfett usw. Überleg doch nur mal was auf solche Bauteile für Belastungen herrschen. Ich hab ne Tube Schmierfix von LiquiMoli gekauft, säurefrei, haftend, salzwasserbeständig, temperaturstabil,... . Problem, Rolle damit eingeschmiert, Kurbel gedreht - Erkenntnis: zu haftend, zu schwer laufend. Ich mache mitlerweile den Fingertest. Nimm eine kleine Menge Fett zwischen zwei Finger und mach sie dann langsam auseinander. Ziehen sich dabei 5-10mm lange Fäden ist es zu haftend. Ich hab dieses Fett mit etwas öl gemischt und gut vermengt. Dann gehts. Lässt sich dann auch prima mit einer Spitze auftragen.
MfG


----------



## mantikor (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

in liqui moly ist molikote enthalten genau wie in polygliss n, es haftet gut an der oberfläche aber trennt auch !


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Das ist in sehr vielen "Hochleistungsfetten" enthalten nennt sich 
umgangssprachlich MoS2oder auch Molybdänsulfid. Ob OKS,
Ravenol, Loctite, Total, Caramba oder was auch immer. Ist also kein Indikator für brauchbares Fett in unserem Einsatzbereich.


----------



## BronkoderBär (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Hey, 

könnte das hier was taugen?
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Brillantfett-PTFE-Teflon-ATLANTIC-40-g-Dose-/251199615093#vi-content


Bei Exzentern stört eine rabiate Fettfüllung doch?
Also punktuell fetten.
Dazu bedarf es aber einem extrem zähen Fett.
Was nimmt man da?
Wie zäh oder haftfreudig ist dieses Brillantfett?

Irgendwie hab ich ein gutes Gefühl bei weissem Fett.
In meiner Zerlegerkarriere schon sehr oft gesehn.


----------



## feederbrassen (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



M.A.D schrieb:


> Wenn ich das hier so lese, Rolle zerlegen, Totalentfettung, etc. Ja dann frage ich mich: Macht ihr das mit eurem Fahrzeug auch so;+
> Mindestens einmal im Jahr den Motor komplett zerlegen. Alles totalentfetten und wieder schön einschmieren und zusammen bauen? |bigeyes
> Ich schmeiß mich weg. Pflegen ihre Rollen besser als die Fahrradkette...:q
> Warum schweißt ihr nicht einen Fettnippel ans Gehäuse? Dann könnt ihr die Komplette Rolle, sogar während der Nutzung, schön mit Fett abdrücken. Was "Besseres" könnt ihr eurer Rolle nicht antun. Und wenn ihr täglich 1kg Fett durch jagt, spart ihr euch sogar das Zerlegen, weil der ganze Abrieb gleich "ausgespült" wird!



#6 :q So ist recht ! 
Ständig dran rumfingern = Kaputtpflegen.
Aber die Händler wollen ja auch leben.
Solange alles leicht läuft und nix quitscht gar nicht erst drangehen.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Solange alles leicht läuft und nix quitscht gar nicht erst drangehen.



Was leider so auch nicht ganz richtig ist. Einige Rollenhersteller sind leider dazu übergegangen den gewünschten "Leichtlauf" durch konsequentes Einsparen von Schmiermitteln zu erreichen. Inwiefern das dann auf das Rollenleben zuträglich ist, kann sich jeder selbst überlegen. 
Es gibt da noch einen Unterschied zischen Pflege und kaputt pflegen.


----------



## feederbrassen (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Einige Rollenhersteller sind leider dazu übergegangen den gewünschten "Leichtlauf" durch konsequentes Einsparen von Schmiermitteln zu erreichen. Inwiefern das dann auf das Rollenleben zuträglich ist, kann sich jeder selbst überlegen.
> Es gibt da noch einen Unterschied zischen Pflege und kaputt pflegen.



Ja da haste recht.Ist mir bei meiner letzten Neuerwerbung aufgefallen.Die fing nach dem 5 Einsatz am Wasser an zu qitschen.Hab sie aufgemacht und das Teil war pfurztrocken.
Armutsteugnis für eine Markenolle die an die 150.-kostet.
Meine älteren Rollen hatten  von Haus aus ne ordentliche Ladung Fett abbekommen.


----------



## zokker (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Jede rolle die ich mir bis jetzt gekauft habe, egal welche marke, wurde erst mal zerlegt und ordendlich abgefettet und geölt. Bei den öl und fettsorten bin ich nicht sehr wählerisch. Normales feinmechanikeröl und hochleistungefett aus dem maschinenbau. Hat noch keiner rolle geschadet, warum auch.


----------



## Dakarangus (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



M.A.D schrieb:


> Wenn ich das hier so lese, Rolle zerlegen, Totalentfettung, etc. Ja dann frage ich mich: Macht ihr das mit eurem Fahrzeug auch so;+
> Mindestens einmal im Jahr den Motor komplett zerlegen. Alles totalentfetten und wieder schön einschmieren und zusammen bauen? |bigeyes
> Ich schmeiß mich weg. Pflegen ihre Rollen besser als die Fahrradkette...:q



Salzwasser!!!! Schau dir mal an was das anrichtet, da denkt man um! #h
Und Spaß macht die ganze Bastelei ja auch noch.

Zum auto: Ja, nach dem Winter kommt Fluid Film-Fett in die Radläufe um den Rost durchs Streusalz aufzuhalten


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> Und Spaß macht die ganze Bastelei ja auch noch.


Außerdem wertet es die Rolle lauftechnisch gewaltig auf, sofern darunter eine solide mechanische Basis besteht! #6
Ne Superlaufrolle aus einer mau gefetteten aber soliden Basisrolle zu machen, lohnt sich sowohl finanziell als auch besonders eben in Perspektive handwerklich befriedigungsmäßig.


----------



## AnglerAhnungslos (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Hallo Leute,

ich suche gerade nach passenden Mitteln, vorzugsweise bei Conrad (da ich da einen 10 EUR Gutschein habe..), um meine Rollen nach Salzwassereinsatz zu pflegen und über Winter einzulagern.
Eine der Rollen klingt auch schon ziemlich unrund und der Bügel ist sehr schwergängig.

Eigentlich wollte ich schon "Liqui Moly LM 47 Langzeitfett + MoS2 3520" kaufen, aber nach den o.g. Infos nahm ich nun doch Abstand davon.
Was ist hiervon zu halten?
http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/806109/GEAR-FLON-Hochleistungsfett?ref=searchDetail
[/quote]
Bildet eine PTFE Beschichtung auf Metall, Kunststoff und Holz mit extremer Schmiereigenschaft. Die PTFE-Moleküle gehen eine feste Verbindung im Mikrobereich der Oberfläche ein und glätten so die kleinsten Unebenheiten. Reibung wird um bis zu 80% verringert. Weniger Reibung bedeutet weniger Verschleiß. Temperaturbeständig von tiefen Minusgraden bis zu hohen Plusgraden.

Beständig gegen alle äußeren Einflüsse, wie Feuchtigkeit (Salz)Wasser, Handschweiß und z.B. Treibstoff. Rostbildung und Korrosion werden verhindert, Schmutz haftet nicht an. Eine mehrmalige Anwendung verstärkt den Effekt.
[/quote]

Als Öl wollte ich zu einem Kettensägenöl greifen (da vergleichbares Anwendungsgebiet bis auf Salzwasser), z.b.:
"Liqui Moly 1277 Säge-Kettenöl"


----------



## AnglerAhnungslos (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

So, ich hab mir jetzt "CRC Kontakt Chemie 78509 SPRÜHÖL 88 Harzfreies Feinschmieröl 200 ml" gekauft. Beim Fett greife ich nun doch zur "Hot Sauce".


----------



## Bobster (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Nun "harzfrei" klingt schon mal gut,
 Nähmaschinenöl ist es auch 

 Bei der fetterei gilt natürlich u.a. auch entfetten.
 Damit sich nicht alle Fette vermischen und es zu Reaktionen kommt.

 Ich hätte ja noch gewartet, denn hier melden sich sicherlich noch einige und wissen es besser :q

 Hot Sauce ist in jeden Fall O.K.


----------



## Wogner Sepp (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

An meine Rolle lasse ich nur Wasser und cd!


----------



## volkerm (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Gerade wurde mir von einem Maschinenbau- Dipl.-Ing. Olivenöl empfohlen.
Ist sinnig, billig, und fängt im Gegensatz zu Fett keinen Dreck. Mal testen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Glaubst Du nicht, dass der dich ein bischen verkackeiern wollte?


----------



## Franky (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Ich kenne nur jemanden, der immer Salz auf den Hut gestreut hat - lass mich kurz nachdenken... :q


----------



## angler1996 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

muss kaltgepresstes von Zypern sein, dann geht das


----------



## Franky (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Jepp... Der hier:
http://www.duckipedia.de/index.php5?title=Klaas_Klever


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Das optimale Fliessfett Erfahrungsthread*

Hoffentlich macht keiner die Gegenprobe und kippt Teflonfett auf seinen Bauernsalat


----------

